# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #3298 OZOnet (acoulix), Στύλοι Ολυμπίου Διός

## acoul

http://wifi.ozo.com/
http://www.ozonet.awmn/

Σχόλια, προτάσεις, παρατηρήσεις καλοδεχούμενα!

Στον κόμβο λειτουργεί Access Point 24x7x365, παρέχεται 1 IP per Client με αυτόματη απόδοση IP μέσω DHCP και πλήρη πρόσβαση στο AWMN και τις υπηρεσίες του. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για static IP αν αυτό ζητηθεί. Το access point δεν παρέχει subnets για λόγους καλής λειτουργίας του AP και του AWMN δικτύου γενικότερα. Η χρήση του Access Point θεωρείται προσωρινή και όχι μόνιμη. Για μόνιμη σύνδεση συνιστάται η αναβάθμιση του ενδιαφερόμενου από κόμβο πελάτη σε κόμβο κορμού !! Χρήσιμες οδηγίες για σύνδεση στο access point εδώ: Wireless,Internet

Η υπηρεσία είναι ελεύθερη με τους ακόλουθους δύο κανόνες: 1) abuse it & you loose it. 2) you get what you paid for. Παρακαλούνται οι clients που χρησιμοποιούν τον κόμβο σε καθημερινή βάση να κάνουν τη σχετική εγγραφή τους στο Wind.

Access Point Real Time Statistics: Wireless,Internet

Υπάρχει πάντα το ενδιαφέρον για 802.11a BB εφόσον το άλλο άκρο θα βγάλει ένα ακόμη 802.11a BB.

----------


## MAuVE

Εχεις συγγένεια με τον παλαιό πρόεδρο του ΤΕΕ ;

----------


## acoul

> Εχεις συγγένεια με τον παλαιό πρόεδρο του ΤΕΕ ;


Φυσικά: Suzuki DR650SE http://alex.ozo.com/?Esacape_Vehicle




> Υπομονή και επιμονή. (Γενικός αλλά ΚΑΙ στο forum)


Βάζω τα δυνατά μου

Τι σχέση έχει αυτή η ερώτηση με την αρχική δημοσίευση και γιατί όχι σε προσωπικό μήνυμα? Φαντάζομαι την ίδια σχέση με την απάντηση: μια ανάλαφρη - γλυκόξυνη γεύση του να ξεφεύγουμε: "Escape Vehicle" από το θέμα 

παρεπιπτόντως, έξω έχει μια εκπληκτική αυγουστιάτικη ολοστρόγγυλη και καλοκαιρινή πανσέληνο

----------


## xaotikos

Φίλε συνμηχανόβιε  ::  , 
ο κόμβος σου θα είναι bb/client ή θα παρέχει και AP για πρόσβαση?

----------


## racer

Γλυκούλικο το site, βασικά πολύ καλο, αλλα ένα πράγμα δεν κατάλαωα, τι ακρηβός ενοείς με το:

Q. Isn't this model doomed to fail since there is no actual revenue for the network?

A. Actually no. The network will create the need for value added services. That's where the revenue will come from, not the network itself.

----------


## acoul

> Φίλε συνμηχανόβιε  , 
> ο κόμβος σου θα είναι bb/client ή θα παρέχει και AP για πρόσβαση?


βασικά ενδιαφέρομαι για 2 πράγματα:

1. ο κόμβος να συνδεθεί με 2-3 άλλους κόμβους και να παρέχει στο awmn backbone 24x7 με δυνατότητα εναλλακτικής όδευσης στο δίκτυο στην περπίπτωση fail κάποιων κόμβων. έχει γίνει η σκέψη να υπάρχει backup δρομολόγηση του δικτύου μέσα από tunneled traffic από κανονικό Internet σε περίπτωση προβλήματος?

2. Play/contribute with routing technics and offer some services (for free) στο awmn όπως κάνω από τον καιρό της ίδρυσής της μέχρι σήμερα με την ΕΕΧΙ http://mythos.eexi.gr/

----------


## acoul

> Γλυκούλικο το site, βασικά πολύ καλο, αλλα ένα πράγμα δεν κατάλαωα, τι ακρηβός ενοείς με το:
> 
> Q. Isn't this model doomed to fail since there is no actual revenue for the network?
> 
> A. Actually no. The network will create the need for value added services. That's where the revenue will come from, not the network itself.


κατά την φτωχή μου κρίση το μοντέλο του Open Source θα λειτουργήσει και στο wireless network ως αναφορά την υποδομή και το ίδιο το δίκτυο. δηλαδή το δίκτυο θα προσφέρεται for free, θα είναι καλύτερο από commercial ones όπως στην περίπτωση Open/Net/Free-BSD,Linux vs M$ και τα έσοδά του ώστε να είναι βιώσιμο θα έρχονται από υπηρεσίες προστιθέμενης αξίας

ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιώ την αγγλική γλώσσα στο site είναι γιατί πιστεύω ότι σύντομα το awmn θα διασυνδεθεί και με άλλα δίκτυα, ίσως και εκτός Ελληνικών συνόρων οπότε είναι μιά γλώσσα που την καταλαβαίνουν πιο εύκολα περισσότεροι

----------


## socrates

Αλέξανδρε, καλως ήρθες! 

Φαίνεται ότι έχεις γνώσεις και βλέπεις κάπως πιο μακριά. Θα χαρούμε να σε δούμε ενεργό κόμβο στο δίκτυο μας. Η ασύρματη δικτύωση στο awmn θέλει επιμονή και υπομονή και εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες. Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν!

----------


## ysam

Ωραίος και ορεξάτος ο Alex.. (όπως πάντα άλλωστε..)

Keep Walking....

-Γιάννης

----------


## MAuVE

> Φαντάζομαι την ίδια σχέση με την απάντηση: μια ανάλαφρη - γλυκόξυνη γεύση του να ξεφεύγουμε: "Escape Vehicle" από το θέμα


Γενικώς και αορίστως : _περί ορέξεως..... κολοκυθόπιττα._

Για να μη βάζεις όμως τα δυνατά σου χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, να σου το αναλύσω λίγο.

Μέσα σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, έχουμε όλοι διαβάσει άπειρες φορές πομπώδη ποστς που μας πληροφορούν για τις προθέσεις των συντακτών τους.
Ας πούμε κάτι στο παρακάτω στύλ :

_Ταρατατζουμ-ταρατατζουμ. Είμαστε 5-10 φίλοι που ξέρουμε τα πάντα πάνω στα computers, games, δίκτυα, κλπ, κλπ και σκοπεύουμε να στήσουμε 5-10 κόμβους ο καθένας μας, για να αναπτύξουμε το awmn. 
Παρακαλούμε να έρθετε σ' επαφή μαζί μας για να συντονισθούμε. 
Κερνάμε καφέ, πίτσα και warez._

Η εμπειρία δείχνει ότι από αυτές τις περιγραφές το πολύ-πολύ να προκύψει κανένας client, μέχρις ότου και αυτός βαρεθεί και εξαφανισθεί.

Οταν διάβασα λοιπόν το ποστ σου το κατέταξα αυτόματα στην παραπάνω κατηγορία. 
Φθάνοντας στο όνομα και επειδή ο συνονόματός σου υπήρξε πρακτικός άνθρωπος, διερωτήθηκα:

_Λες, λόγω γονιδίων να μην είναι αυτό που σε πρώτη ανάγνωση φαίνεται ;_ 

Εξ ου και η ερώτηση.

----------


## racer

@MAuVE: πόσοι απο αυτούς που λές φτιάξανε και site? :: 

@acoul: σε ευχαριστώ που απάντισες και μιάς και σου αρέσει το food for thought σου έχω μία ερωτησούλα ακόμα: πιστέυεις οτι το δύκτιο του AWMN έχει ανάγκη απο *υλικά* αγαθά (= 'εσοδα') ώστε να είναι βιόσημο? Και αν ναί σε τί βαθμό?


Φιλικά,

Ηλίας

----------


## acoul

> Η εμπειρία δείχνει ότι από αυτές τις περιγραφές το πολύ-πολύ να προκύψει κανένας client, μέχρις ότου και αυτός βαρεθεί και εξαφανισθεί..


RTFW (W=Web) σε http://wifi.ozo.com/ και http://www.ozo.com/ θα βοηθούσε στο να σχηματίσεις μια σχετική εικόνα για τον poster... it's ok ακολουθώ πιστά το FAQ σχετικά με το Υπο-Επι  :: 

BTW, το OZOnet είναι 24x7 από το 1995 όταν πρωτοέστηνα το Internet του Πουλιάδη 

ο ysam ίσως να θυμάται μιά και εκείνος τον προηγούμενο χρόνο πρωτοέστηνε την HOL

----------


## socrates

> @acoul: σε ευχαριστώ που απάντισες και μιάς και σου αρέσει το food for thought σου έχω μία ερωτησούλα ακόμα: πιστέυεις οτι το δύκτιο του AWMN έχει ανάγκη απο *υλικά* αγαθά (= 'εσοδα') ώστε να είναι βιόσημο? Και αν ναί σε τί βαθμό?
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Ηλίας


Βρε Ηλία (racer), τι ρωτάς τώρα; Ο άνθρωπος μόλις τώρα μπήκε δεν έχει επεξεργαστεί ακόμα όλα τα δεδομένα. Εσύ είσαι 2 χρόνια + στο awmn και γνωρίζεις ή έστω, έχεις μια καλή αίσθηση το κατά πόσο δουλεύει ή όχι ο 'εθελοντισμός' και υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις. Όπως επίσης γνωρίζεις ότι κάθε τι που συμπεριλαμβάνει την έννοια κέρδος αποτελεί 'κόκκινο πανί' στην παρούσα φάση. Περισσότερο βλέπω κάποιον που κρίνει με τις δικές του εμπειρίες παρά οτιδήποτε άλλο. Για να βγάλεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα πρέπει να έχεις και τα πλήρη δεδομένα.

Φιλικά

----------


## racer

Όχι όχι, δε προσπαθώ να βγάλω συμπεράσματα, γενικές αόριστες συζιτήσεις κάνω! (Όπως πάντα  :: )

----------


## acoul

> μία ερωτησούλα ακόμα: πιστέυεις οτι το δύκτιο του AWMN έχει ανάγκη απο *υλικά* αγαθά (= 'εσοδα') ώστε να είναι βιόσημο? Και αν ναί σε τί βαθμό?


νομίζω ότι άν από μόνο του (χωρίς κάποιους "βαρώνους" η "διαφωτιστές") ακολουθήσει τον δρόμο του Open Source έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον μέλλον

κατά την ταπεινή μου κρίση το κλειδί είναι: καλό και ομαδικό πνεύμα, αποδοχή και συμετοχή. Τα παραπάνω αποτελούν τα πιο ισχυρά κεφάλαια που ούτε κολλοσοί και μονοπώλια δεν μπορούν να συναγωνιστούν

οπότε αν χρειάζεται το awmn 100.000 ευρώ και έχει 200.000 μέλη το κόστος έρχεται στο 0.5 ευρώ το κεφάλι. 

πάντως τα καλύτερα χρόνια κάθε εγχειρήματος είναι τα πρώτα του βήματα. να συμετέχει κανείς σε κάτι τέτοιο είναι ότι πιο πολύτιμο

----------


## papashark

> οπότε αν χρειάζεται το awmn 100.000 ευρώ και έχει 200.000 μέλη το κόστος έρχεται στο 0.5 ευρώ το κεφάλι.


Κόψε κάτι γιατί θα προσγειωθείς ανώμαλα....

Το AWMN σήμερα έχει περί τα 200-250 μέλη, και δεν βλέπω εύκολα να γίνουν μια μέρα 500.....

Να γίνουν απο 200-250 σε 3 χρόνια 150-200 είναι πιο πιθανό...

----------


## socrates

Μάλλον υποθετικά το εννοούσε και έδωσε μεγάλη τιμή για να είναι πιο εμφανές!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> οπότε αν χρειάζεται το awmn 100.000 ευρώ και έχει 200.000 μέλη το κόστος έρχεται στο 0.5 ευρώ το κεφάλι.
> 
> 
> Κόψε κάτι γιατί θα προσγειωθείς ανώμαλα....


it was an if statement 
(ο Hobbit με πρόλαβε)

----------


## MAuVE

> πάντως τα καλύτερα χρόνια κάθε εγχειρήματος είναι τα πρώτα του βήματα. να συμετέχει κανείς σε κάτι τέτοιο είναι ότι πιο πολύτιμο


Ετσι είναι και δυστυχώς τα έχασες....

Τώρα βρισκόμαστε στην εποχή του κατημά.

Επεται η εποχή της παρακμής.

Μη με παραπέμπεις σε άσχετα links στο site σου.

Η απάντηση στην ερώτησή μου βρίσκεται εδώ : http://www.ozo.com/?Past

----------


## MAuVE

> @MAuVE: πόσοι απο αυτούς που λές φτιάξανε και site?:)


Να απαντήσω μ' ένα κουιζάκι :

1) Ποιός (διαθέτων site) τον Δεκέμβριο του 2002 οργάνωσε meeting στο Flocafe της Πλατείας Βικτωρίας για την οργάνωση της περιοχής ; 
2) Σε πόσα σημεία έστησε συσκευές wifi ; 
3) Τι έχει απομείνει από αυτά σήμερα ;

Hint :

Είναι και καλό παιδί και ιδρυτικό μέλος του Σωματείου

----------


## dti

> Να απαντήσω μ' ένα κουιζάκι :
> 
> 1) Ποιός (διαθέτων site) τον Δεκέμβριο του 2002 οργάνωσε meeting στο Flocafe της Πλατείας Βικτωρίας για την οργάνωση της περιοχής ; 
> 2) Σε πόσα σημεία έστησε συσκευές wifi ; 
> 3) Τι έχει απομείνει από αυτά σήμερα ;
> 
> Hint :
> 
> Είναι και καλό παιδί και ιδρυτικό μέλος του Σωματείου


Ναι αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος είχε και έχει εμπορικά συμφέροντα (που ποτέ δεν έκρυψε) οπότε δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται τυπικό παράδειγμα.


Από την άλλη πλευρά, ένας σωστός κόμβος στην περιοχή που βρίσκεται ο acoul μπορεί πραγματικά να βοηθήσει πολύ το δίκτυο στη διασύνδεση των ανατολικών περιοχών με το κέντρο και τις νοτιοδυτικές περιοχές.
Χώρια που το σημείο είναι μάλλον ιδανικό για awmn access area.  :: 
Η περιοχή όμως πρέπει να έχει αρκετό θόρυβο. Είναι και η Eurobank απέναντι και γενικά τριγύρω εκεί πέρα...

----------


## ysam

Alex όπως είπα και φαντάζομαι τώρα το καταλαβαίνεις.. 

Υπομονή και Επιμονή.

-Γιάννης

PS. Θυμάμαι πολλά! Και η εποχή Τέλος '93 - Τέλος '94 ίσως η καλύτερη μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## acoul

> Ναι αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος είχε και έχει εμπορικά συμφέροντα (που ποτέ δεν έκρυψε) οπότε δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται τυπικό παράδειγμα.


όπως έχει πει και ο Linus το μυστικό της επιτυχίας στις συλλογικές προσπάθειες είναι να επικεντρώνεται η ομάδα στα θετικά που έχει το κάθε μέλος της και όχι στα αρνητικά

----------


## papashark

> Ναι αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος είχε και έχει εμπορικά συμφέροντα (που ποτέ δεν έκρυψε) οπότε δεν πρέπει να θεωρείται τυπικό παράδειγμα.


Kαι άλλα ιδρυτικά μέλη που δεν είχαν εμπορικά συμφέροντα, ή είχαν εμπορικά και τα έκρυβαν, ακόμα και σήμερα στο δίκτυο δεν συνδέθηκαν ποτέ....

Και μιλάμε για τα 2/3 με 3/4 των ιδρυτικών μελών.....



Acoul, χρόνια πολλά για αύριο  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω πάντως είναι ότι τον ζαλίσαμε τον άνθρωπο ακόμα δεν μπήκε. 

Ας τον αφήσουμε να δει, να δοκιμάσει, να πειραματιστεί και αν του αρέσει να το υποστηρίξει όπως μπορεί. Αλλιώς θα το παρατήσει όπως αρκετοί άλλοι, έμπορες ή μη. Δεν θα είναι ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος. 

Φίλε Αλέξανδρε (χρόνια πολλά btw) επειδή βλέπω και γνώσεις διαθέτεις και όρεξη (για αρχή), καλή δύναμη!

----------


## acoul

αν θέλουν οι moderators να οργανώσουν - ξεκαθαρίσουν και αυτό το thread ας το κάνουν όπως θεωρούν καλύτερα  :: 

τα νεότερα του κόμβου είναι ότι η κάρτα που περίμενα ήρθε και αύριο θα έχω καλώδιο και omni (ας είναι καλά ο dti)

επιπλέον γνώρισα από κοντά: varda winner ngia john70 και οι εντυπώσεις ήταν ιδιαίτερα θετικές (με τον john70 βρεθήκαμε γνωστοί από την ΕΕΧΙ - είναι μικρός ο κόσμος - ειδικά του δικτύου !!)

αισιοδοξώ αύριο να ξεκινήσω τα πρώτα scans.

----------


## ABYSS

με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα η πορεία του κόμβου σου..!!! μένω στην πλ.πλαστηρα στο παγκρατι., και δυστυχως είναι αρκετα χαμηλη η πολυκατοικία μου.. Νομιζω όμως οτι μπορω να δω "καθαρα" στήλεσ ολυμπίου διος... για να δουμε...  ::

----------


## acoul

εδώ είναι τα αποτελέσματα του scan:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ght=#97000

ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον john70 και στην υπόλοιπη ομάδα που μαζεύτηκε για την υλοποίηση του scan

κάνω evaluation για το τελικό blog του site http://blogs.ozo.com/ που θα έχει όλα τα νεώτερα του κόμβου

----------


## acoul

Ψάχνω τα ακόλουθα για το στήσιμο του κόμβου:

1). 2 x Andrew 24db
2). 2 x LinkSys WRT54G
3). 1 x Omni 9-10db

έχω μιλήσει με τον Δαμιανό, αλλά μου είπε ότι θα πάρει λίγο χρόνο για την επόμενη ομαδική

----------


## acoul

link awmn-715-3298 (vardas-OZOnet) τέθηκε σε λειτουργία

θα ακολουθήσουν sbolis, gfil και AP

attached είναι ένα scan 360 μοίρες που έκανα πριν λίγο με andrew 24dbi

Πολλές ευχαριστίες στους ngia, john70, sbolis, vardas, winner και dti γιά την απλόχερη βοήθεια σε resources & know-how

----------


## acoul

Το link Varda λειτουργεί καλά -69 db

Μπήκε σε λειτουργία το AP: 20mv +12db omni awmn-3298

Έγινε η σχετική αίτηση για IP space

Pending BBs: sbolis + gfil

----------


## jabarlee

Αν βγάλεις bb με τον gfil θα είμαι ευγνόμων, γιατί έχω χάσει το φιλαράκι μου τον Le_Chuck  ::

----------


## acoul

Το AP λειτουργει με SSID: awmn-3298

----------


## acoul

Φωτογραφίες από την κεραία:

http://gallery.ozo.com/?album=AWMN%2FAntenna&page=1
http://www.ozonet.awmn/gallery/?album=A ... nna&page=1

Μερικά στατιστικούλια που θα έλεγε και ο ngia:

http://wifi.ozo.com/mrtg
http://www.ozonet.awmn/mrtg

----------


## acoul

Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί 24x7 με κάποιους χρήστες πάνω στο AP 24x7

eye candy statistics:
http://latency.ozonet.awmn/htdocs/smoke ... arget=WiFi
http://latency.ozo.com/htdocs/smokeping.cgi?target=WiFi

Σε αναμονή για το δεύτερο link με τον sbolis. ο εξοπλισμός από την εδώ μεριά είναι έτοιμος για το link και για ακόμη ένα τρίτο αν χρειαστεί

Οι admin αν θέλουν μπορούν να μεταφέρουν το συγκεκριμένο thread από το τι στήνεται στο ενεργοί κόμβοι

----------


## socrates

As you wish!  ::

----------


## acoul

> As you wish!


Αυτό θα πει ταχύτητα !!

----------


## acoul

Sbolis test BB link operational με wrt54gs με OpenWRT σε client mode από την μεριά του OZOnet

http://gallery.ozo.com/?album=AWMN%2FNo ... lis&page=1
http://latency.ozo.com/htdocs/smokeping ... iFi.Sbolis

----------


## acoul

Τέθηκε σε λειτουργία με επιτυχία χθές το BGP με Sbolis #806 και Vardas #715. Το OZOnet τρέχει πλέον και αυτό στα "τραπέζια" του BGP με Id 3298

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Τέθηκε σε λειτουργία με επιτυχία χθές το BGP με Sbolis #806 και Vardas #715. Το OZOnet τρέχει πλέον και αυτό στα "τραπέζια" του BGP με Id 3298


Νάγιος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

*>i10.2.18.0/24 0 806 i
* 0 715 3298 i
*> 10.2.19.0/24 0 715 i

Ανακοινώνει ο vardas το 19 και ο acoul to 18

----------


## acoul

Credit στον ngia για debug, troubleshoot της δικτυακής τοπολόγίας μεταξύ των 2 BGP router στο OZOnet και εύρεση της λύσης !!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Τέθηκε σε λειτουργία με επιτυχία χθές το BGP με Sbolis #806 και Vardas #715. Το OZOnet τρέχει πλέον και αυτό στα "τραπέζια" του BGP με Id 3298
> 
> 
> Νάγιος


Υπάρχει κάποιο HowTo?  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> 
> Νάγιος   
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο HowTo?


Ναι. Ο spirosco να σε ενημερώσει και να σε καταχωρίσει στο nagios.
http://www.nagios.awmn  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Θα περιμένω πρώτα να σταθεροποιηθούν τα link. Ίσως όμως του στείλω κάποιο mail γιατί άκουσα ότι ανακατεύεται και με τα: http://pcengines.ch/wrap.htm

----------


## acoul

Ο κόμβος μπήκε στο nagios: big thanks/long live to Spirosco !!

Χθες αναβαθμίστηκε η omni του κόμβου από 12dbi σε 15.4dbi και από WRT54gs σε atheros/wrap combo: big thanks/long live to dti !! Το wrap τρεχει Voyage/Debian Sarge Linux

Επιπλέον ο ιστός σηκώθηκε ακόμη 1 μέτρο πιο ψηλά και η νέα omni είναι 1 μέτρο ψηλότερη από την προηγούμενη. Υπολογίζω ότι με την αναβάθμιση να υπάρχει ένα gain της τάξης: 3.4dbi(omni) + 8+db(atheros sensitivity) = 12db καλύτερη ευαισθησία στην λήψη και φυσικά έχει μικρύνει αντίστοιχα και η εκπομπή !!

----------


## socrates

> Χθες αναβαθμίστηκε η omni του κόμβου από 12dbi σε 15.4dbi και από WRT54gs σε atheros/wrap combo


Κατ' αρχήν, συγχαρητήρια για την επιλογή σου για το atheros/wrap combo. Πιστεύω ότι είναι το αμέσως επόμενο βήμα για πολλούς κόμβους!

Θα ήθελα να συγχωρέσεις λίγο το σκεπτικισμό μου, όσον αφορά την κεραία! 15.4dbi σε omni ίσως είναι υπερβολικά και ίσως να μην εξυπηρετούν το σκοπό τους αφού χάνεις κάλυψη στο κάθετο. Το πρότυπο εκπομπής γίνεται περισσότερο δίσκος (στα 15.4 ίσως υπερβολικά) από ότι σφαιροειδής! Επίσης είναι πολύ πιο επηρεπής όταν υπάρχει αέρας και υπάρχει έστω μικρή ταλάντωση του ιστού. Το τελευταίο βέβαια διορθώνεται με καλή αντιστήριξη.

Αν έχεις ακόμα την παλιά omni θα σου πρότεινα να τσεκάρεις με ποια έχεις τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό. Βλέπεις πέρα από το θεωρητικό, υπάρχει πάντα και το πρακτικό κομμάτι.

----------


## acoul

> Θα ήθελα να συγχωρέσεις λίγο το σκεπτικισμό μου, όσον αφορά την κεραία! 15.4dbi σε omni ίσως είναι υπερβολικά και ίσως να μην εξυπηρετούν το σκοπό τους αφού χάνεις κάλυψη στο κάθετο. Το πρότυπο εκπομπής γίνεται περισσότερο δίσκος (στα 15.4 ίσως υπερβολικά) από ότι σφαιροειδής! Επίσης είναι πολύ πιο επηρεπής όταν υπάρχει αέρας και υπάρχει έστω μικρή ταλάντωση του ιστού. Το τελευταίο βέβαια διορθώνεται με καλή αντιστήριξη..


Βασικά στην περιοχή που βρίσκομαι αν δεις και από τις φωτογραφίες στο site η θέα είναι επίπεδη με τις πολυκατοικίες στον ορίζοντα γύρω, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα η σφαιρική εκπομπή διότι θα πέφτει στο τσιμέντο που βρίσκεται σε αφθονία εδώ στο κέντρο. Ίσως αν ήμουν σε ένα ψηλότερο σημείο η συγκεκριμένη κεραία να μην ήταν καλή επιλογή. Το υλικό της πάντως είναι πολύ ανθεκτικό και εξαιρετικά ελαφρύ και πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα ακόμη και σε πολύ αέρα. Επιπλέον στην περιοχή εδώ το AWMN δεν έχει εξαπλωθεί οπότε ήταν αναγκαία μια τέτοια αναβάθμιση... Όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις θα δούμε από τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## papashark

Αλέξανδρε, μιας που έχω δει που ακριβώς είναι ο κόμβος σου, θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη κεραία ειναι λανθασμένη επιλογή.

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να την τροφοδοτής με 0db, ώστε να έχεις κάτω από 15db EIRP....

----------


## acoul

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν κάποιος BB ή client του AWMN πιάνει το awmn-3298 σε scan. Μέχρι στιγμής το πιάνει μόνο ο Vardas και με αρκετά χαμηλό σήμα. Ευχαρηστώ για τα σχόλια που είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενα !! Πάνο τα αυτονόητα δεν τα ρωτάνε !!  ::

----------


## papashark

:: 

Πως πάει η παροιμία ?

Τα λέμε στην νύφη τα ακούει η πεθερά ?  ::

----------


## acoul

If you can't fix it then hack it !!

Το wrap/Voyage linux combo είναι πλέον σε full production για: Vardas BB και AP 
2.6.11.4-vanilla kernel + 2 patches για το wrap

Οι driver mpi350/atheros και το σύστημα γενικότερα δουλεύει καλά. Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο ένα script/watchdog παρακολουθεί το BB link και το κάνει restart αν αυτό χρειαστεί. Ο linux driver airo.c στον 2.6 kernel είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία, αλλά τουλάχιστο δουλεύει και απ'ότι δείχνουν τα στατιστικά καλύτερα από την Senao...

Statistics (Internet)
Statistics (Wireless)

----------


## acoul

Το link με sbolis αποκαταστάθηκε σήμερα. Η βλάβη προκλήθηκε λόγω νερού στο κουτί από μεριά του sbolis και στο ethernet καλώδιο από την μεριά του ozonet. Επιπλέον τα wan devices: wrap & wrt τρέχουν σε pseudo-bridge mode με proxyarp και το BGP σε κεντρικό server με ebgp-multihop. Η περιοχή αρχίζει και ενεργοποιήτε και το awmn δίκτυο μεγαλώνει !!

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα δοκιμάστηκε με επιτυχία το link με pkou το οποίο έπαιξε ικανοποιητικά. Αν όλα πάνε καλά θα μπορέσει να μπει σε λειτουργία κατά το τέλος του άλλου μήνα κατά τιην εκτίμηση του Varda για να είναι έτοιμος και ο καινούργιος εξοπλισμός του link

----------


## acoul

Θα υπάρξει διακοπή λειτουργίας του κόμβου λόγο αναβάθμισης λειτουργικού. Ώρα διακοπής περίπου 60 λεπτά.

----------


## acoul

Το AP δουλεύει πλέον με senao/prism wifi με πολύ καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από αυτά της atheros στο θέμα της ευαισθησίας σήματος.

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ένα BB interface για link Bx ή Ax. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον PM me  ::

----------


## acoul

Την Τετάρτη 15 Ιουνίου έγινε ένα scan 360 μοίρες στον κόμβο του OZOnet με μια andrew 24dbi και senao/prism κάρτα. Ακολουθούν τα αποτελέσματα:

----------


## ngia

Με πόσα dbm λήψη τα έπιασες?

----------


## Vigor

Αλέξανδρε,

έχω στρέψει ένα πιάτο με D-link από κάτω προς τη μεριά σου, με SSID awmn-2366-3298

Αν κάνεις κάποιο νέο scan, σε παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε.

----------


## nantito

Zdoing...

Πώς έπιασες το 1974-2278 ???  ::

----------


## acoul

> Zdoing...
> 
> Πώς έπιασες το 1974-2278 ???


Ίσως να τραβάει το link τα αρχαία της περιοχής...

----------


## acoul

Λόγω προβλημάτων στα Point-to-Point ΒΒ: TOP, EEXI, OZOnet, Sbolis, TheLAZ, οι κόμβοι EEXI, OZOnet και Sbolis θα είναι down μέχρι να φιαχθεί κάποιο από τα link

----------


## acoul

> Με πόσα dbm λήψη τα έπιασες?


Έχεις δίκιο. Ακολουθούν πιο αναλυτικά logs. Για να δούμε τις τιμές σε dbm αφαιρούμε 256 από την τρέχουσα τιμή. Δηλαδή σε μια τιμή 188 τα dbm είναι: 256 - 188 = 68dbm

----------


## acoul

Τα ίδια αποτελέσματα σε eye candy μορφή και το σχετικό awk script

----------


## papashark

Σου έχει μιλήσει κανείς για γραφικό περιβάλλον ?

Για Windows ?

Για netstumbler ?  ::  


Σοβαρά τώρα, τα αποτελέσματα από το Netstumbler, εκτός ότι είναι απείρος ποιό ευανάγνωστα, μαζί με το αρχείο μπορείς να εξάγεις καλύτερα συμπεράσματα....

----------


## acoul

Την Παρασκευή 29 Ιουλίου αναβαθμίστηκε το firmware του Wrap σε latest Voyage Linux - ozonet branch που δίνει την δυνατότητα για dual boot σε kernel 2.6.12.3-WE-v.19 ή 2.4.31+WE-v.18

----------


## acoul

Την Τετάρτη 6 Ιουλίου τέθηκε σε λειτουργία νέο BB link awmn-3298-1982. Το link δουλεύει πολύ καλά και υλοποιήθηκε χάρις την υπομονή και επιμονή του Μίλτου. Είναι ένα link που θα βοηθήσει αρκετά στην περεταίρω ανάπτυξη του δικτύου στις εδώ περιοχές.

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα Παρασκευή 5 Αυγούστου και ώρα 20:00 θα υπάρχει open house στον κόμβο του OZOnet για κατασκευή 5-6 asus/wrap in a box: Internet, Wireless

Σχετικός χάρτης: Internet,Wireless

----------


## socrates

Ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## acoul

Έγινε προ ολίγου 360 μοίρες scan με andrew 24dbi και senao:



```
1:  *-39dbm  awmn-3298-1982 infrastructure 00:02:6F:35:8F:21 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
2:  *-4dbm  awmn-3298 infrastructure 00:02:6F:33:BA:04 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
3:  *-72dbm  awmn-1338-3298 infrastructure 00:40:05:AF:11:6A Info: Channel:5 MaxRate:5.5
4:  *-76dbm  awmn-1982 infrastructure 00:02:6F:35:8F:20 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
5:  *-79dbm  AWMN-434 infrastructure 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B Info: Channel:13 MaxRate:11.0
6:  *-79dbm  awmn-913 infrastructure 00:02:6F:33:B9:E0 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:11.0
7:  *-80dbm  awmn-1819 infrastructure 00:0F:66:95:66:67 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:11.0
8:  *-81dbm  awmn_ataraxos_1401 infrastructure 00:02:6F:33:B9:F2 Info: Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
9:  *-82dbm  AWMN_SS_4359 probe 00:0F:66:C8:92:5A Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:54.0
10:  *-82dbm  awmn-676 infrastructure 00:09:5B:91:AF:05 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:0.0
11:  *-84dbm  awmn-2366-2259 infrastructure 00:02:6F:33:B9:DC Info: Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
12:  *-85dbm  awmn-533 infrastructure 00:02:6F:05:5A:4F Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
13:  *-86dbm  awmn-442 probe 00:0F:66:D3:90:A7 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:11.0
14:  *-88dbm  awmn-2366 infrastructure 00:40:96:42:DA:8B Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
```



```
1:  *-39dbm  awmn-3298-1982 infrastructure 00:02:6F:35:8F:21 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
2:  *-43dbm  newlinetech infrastructure 00:11:6B:B0:84:FA Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:36.0
3:  *-46dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:40:96:5E:05:8E Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
4:  *-4dbm  awmn-3298 infrastructure 00:02:6F:33:BA:04 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
5:  *-57dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:24:A0 Info: Channel:12 MaxRate:11.0
6:  *-60dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:A0:F8:96:FD:E4 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
7:  *-60dbm  kstr infrastructure 00:30:1A:09:2B:A3 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:11.0
8:  *-60dbm  paidakia infrastructure 00:40:96:5D:F4:00 Info:BR350-5df400 Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
9:  *-61dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:30:4F:3F:D9:07 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
10:  *-62dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:0F:3D:AF:75:4A Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:36.0
11:  *-62dbm  greece-wlan infrastructure 00:11:95:C2:96:11 Info: Channel:12 MaxRate:36.0
12:  *-64dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:02:6F:33:B9:FF Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
13:  *-64dbm  NETGEAR infrastructure 00:0F:B5:37:18:31 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:54.0
14:  *-64dbm  sygrou124 infrastructure 00:40:96:56:FB:6C Info:S124_A Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
15:  *-65dbm  air infrastructure 00:0D:54:A0:08:03 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
16:  *-67dbm  0 OR-1000_01UT30260317 turbocell 00:02:2D:31:EC:3D Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
17:  *-67dbm  @[email protected]! infrastructure 00:40:96:5D:74:80 Info:Anagnwstopoulou_^D Channel:13 MaxRate:11.0
18:  *-67dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E8:E8:00 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
19:  *-67dbm  kalamarakia infrastructure 00:40:96:5D:72:65 Info:BR350-5d7265 Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
20:  *-68dbm  icwire infrastructure 00:11:5C:81:D9:40 Info:AP-9_4 Channel:5 MaxRate:18.0
21:  *-69dbm  SMC infrastructure 00:04:E2:B9:D6:3E Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:11.0
22:  *-70dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:11:21:CC:52:30 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
23:  *-70dbm  @[email protected] infrastructure 00:40:96:55:81:CA Info:Sygrou Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
24:  *-70dbm  HITPOS infrastructure 00:A0:C5:DE:C7:F4 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
25:  *-71dbm  HITPOS infrastructure 00:A0:C5:DE:C7:FC Info: Channel:10 MaxRate:11.0
26:  *-71dbm  c3p8-2 ad-hoc 02:02:67:17:E9:3E Info: Channel:5 MaxRate:11.0
27:  *-72dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:F2:48:10 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
28:  *-72dbm  awmn-1338-3298 infrastructure 00:40:05:AF:11:6A Info: Channel:5 MaxRate:5.5
29:  *-72dbm  dimitris infrastructure 00:01:71:09:FC:F9 Info: Channel:10 MaxRate:22.0
30:  *-72dbm  psalidas mwn2 infrastructure 00:0D:88:A4:58:E3 Info: Channel:2 MaxRate:0.0
31:  *-73dbm  default infrastructure 00:0F:3D:09:BA:E3 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:22.0
32:  *-74dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:40:96:56:DC:0A Info:S124_A_M Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
33:  *-74dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:19:10 Info: Channel:13 MaxRate:11.0
34:  *-75dbm  default infrastructure 00:0F:3D:AC:71:9B Info: Channel:2 MaxRate:36.0
35:  *-75dbm  default infrastructure 00:0F:3D:AC:71:A1 Info: Channel:2 MaxRate:36.0
36:  *-75dbm  property1 infrastructure 00:03:2F:1D:8E:35 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:36.0
37:  *-76dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:02:6F:05:BB:09 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
38:  *-76dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:0F:B5:96:32:88 Info: Channel:9 MaxRate:54.0
39:  *-76dbm  awmn-1982 infrastructure 00:02:6F:35:8F:20 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
40:  *-76dbm  ermiw infrastructure 00:11:6B:10:0D:22 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:22.0
41:  *-77dbm  3Com ad-hoc CA:D4:F6:6F:3D:76 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
42:  *-77dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:30:4F:2F:C4:24 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
43:  *-77dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:40:96:5A:BB:C1 Info:ap-egaleo Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
44:  *-77dbm  APB0855D infrastructure 00:11:6B:B0:85:5D Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:36.0
45:  *-77dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:27:80 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:11.0
46:  *-77dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:41:50 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
47:  *-77dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:EC:94:80 Info: Channel:9 MaxRate:11.0
48:  *-77dbm  Vodafone infrastructure 00:0D:ED:77:D2:57 Info:hilton9 Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
49:  *-77dbm  default infrastructure 00:0F:3D:AF:79:AA Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:36.0
50:  *-78dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:40:96:40:87:28 Info:BR350-Sygrou 206^A Channel:1 MaxRate:5.5
51:  *-78dbm  Colubris Networks infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:3D:B0 Info: Channel:10 MaxRate:11.0
52:  *-78dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:24:20 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:0.0
53:  *-79dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:0D:ED:77:D4:E3 Info:AP_Aventis-5 Channel:5 MaxRate:11.0
54:  *-79dbm  AWMN-434 infrastructure 00:30:1A:09:2B:8B Info: Channel:13 MaxRate:11.0
55:  *-79dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:25:A0 Info: Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
56:  *-79dbm  awmn-913 infrastructure 00:02:6F:33:B9:E0 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:11.0
57:  *-80dbm  3Com infrastructure 00:0D:54:9C:EF:84 Info: Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
58:  *-80dbm  3Com infrastructure 00:0D:54:A0:30:FD Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
59:  *-80dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:0E:38:4E:51:40 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
60:  *-80dbm  NETGEAR infrastructure 00:09:5B:CB:35:A2 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:22.0
61:  *-80dbm  NETGEAR infrastructure 00:0F:B5:37:17:8F Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:54.0
62:  *-80dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:2D:F0 Info: Channel:5 MaxRate:11.0
63:  *-80dbm  awmn-1819 infrastructure 00:0F:66:95:66:67 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:11.0
64:  *-80dbm  c3p8-1 ad-hoc 02:02:65:29:FA:47 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
65:  *-80dbm  default infrastructure 00:05:5D:FA:A0:67 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:11.0
66:  *-80dbm  yournetworkname infrastructure 00:50:F1:12:00:00 Info: Channel:1 MaxRate:22.0
67:  *-81dbm  <no ssid> ad-hoc 00:02:2D:1D:52:B1 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
68:  *-81dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:0F:3D:AF:75:45 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:0.0
69:  *-81dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:40:96:54:EC:A5 Info:S124_B Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
70:  *-81dbm  @fnet107 infrastructure 00:10:E7:B5:04:F5 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
71:  *-81dbm  Hilton_Wireless1 infrastructure 00:40:96:5B:FC:D7 Info:AP350-5bfcd7 Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
72:  *-81dbm  KtP SA infrastructure 00:11:6B:B0:13:7B Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:11.0
73:  *-81dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E8:D1:B0 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:11.0
74:  *-81dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:EC:9B:60 Info: Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
75:  *-81dbm  awmn_ataraxos_1401 infrastructure 00:02:6F:33:B9:F2 Info: Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
76:  *-81dbm  mihalis1 infrastructure 00:10:E7:F5:E7:4F Info: Channel:12 MaxRate:11.0
77:  *-82dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:40:05:28:D9:2D Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
78:  *-82dbm  AWMN_SS_4359 probe 00:0F:66:C8:92:5A Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:54.0
79:  *-82dbm  Colubris Networks infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:24:F0 Info: Channel:10 MaxRate:11.0
80:  *-82dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E8:D6:40 Info: Channel:2 MaxRate:11.0
81:  *-82dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:F0:6C:00 Info: Channel:8 MaxRate:11.0
82:  *-82dbm  awmn-676 infrastructure 00:09:5B:91:AF:05 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:0.0
83:  *-82dbm  icwire infrastructure 00:11:5C:85:15:F0 Info:AP-8_2 Channel:10 MaxRate:18.0
84:  *-82dbm  istop infrastructure 00:13:1A:A5:24:A0 Info:ap1 Channel:1 MaxRate:18.0
85:  *-83dbm  3Com infrastructure 00:0D:54:9E:16:01 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
86:  *-83dbm  <no ssid> ad-hoc 00:05:D5:01:02:51 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
87:  *-83dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:02:2D:81:56:5C Info: Channel:9 MaxRate:11.0
88:  *-83dbm  AP-MICRO infrastructure 00:40:96:5B:4C:70 Info: Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
89:  *-83dbm  OLYMPIC-ROYAL infrastructure 00:03:52:F0:11:10 Info: Channel:4 MaxRate:11.0
90:  *-83dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:25:60 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
91:  *-83dbm  Vodafone infrastructure 00:0D:ED:77:D2:53 Info:hilton1 Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
92:  *-83dbm  air infrastructure 00:05:5D:D9:B4:A2 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
93:  *-83dbm  flap1 infrastructure 00:12:17:7A:BA:F9 Info: Channel:12 MaxRate:11.0
94:  *-84dbm  3Com infrastructure 00:0E:6A:D3:BF:D4 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
95:  *-84dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:A0:C5:DE:C7:FD Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
96:  *-84dbm  G-LAN infrastructure 00:0F:3D:AF:74:96 Info: Channel:9 MaxRate:36.0
97:  *-84dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:EC:99:70 Info: Channel:8 MaxRate:11.0
98:  *-84dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:F4:93:10 Info: Channel:2 MaxRate:11.0
99:  *-84dbm  awmn-2366-2259 infrastructure 00:02:6F:33:B9:DC Info: Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
100:  *-84dbm  fx2 infrastructure 00:80:C8:17:3A:67 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
101:  *-84dbm  joe infrastructure 00:0F:B5:67:47:30 Info: Channel:13 MaxRate:54.0
102:  *-84dbm  stathis airport2 infrastructure 00:30:65:24:9D:E1 Info: Channel:1 MaxRate:11.0
103:  *-85dbm  1109 probe 00:10:E7:F5:50:08 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:11.0
104:  *-85dbm  <no ssid> ad-hoc 00:02:2D:60:7C:95 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:0.0
105:  *-85dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:13:49:18:14:D0 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:18.0
106:  *-85dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:40:96:53:A8:2E Info:CENTRAL Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
107:  *-85dbm  <no ssid> probe 00:80:C8:1C:83:5C Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:22.0
108:  *-85dbm  IS1NETGEAR1 infrastructure 00:09:5B:F8:AE:66 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:11.0
109:  *-85dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:F1:44:00 Info: Channel:8 MaxRate:11.0
110:  *-85dbm  awmn-533 infrastructure 00:02:6F:05:5A:4F Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
111:  *-85dbm  lloyds123 infrastructure 00:40:96:56:E2:32 Info:lloyds1 Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
112:  *-85dbm  telsat infrastructure 00:03:2F:1F:8E:E1 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:36.0
113:  *-86dbm  $p3ctrum infrastructure 00:11:5C:35:1F:40 Info:AP-1_6 Channel:8 MaxRate:18.0
114:  *-86dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:13:49:18:14:E0 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:18.0
115:  *-86dbm  <no ssid> probe 00:0E:35:BD:1C:BC Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:18.0
116:  *-86dbm  @fnet107 probe 00:10:E7:F5:9D:40 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:11.0
117:  *-86dbm  MINDSCAPE infrastructure 00:0F:66:12:69:24 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:54.0
118:  *-86dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:27:30 Info: Channel:12 MaxRate:11.0
119:  *-86dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:E9:3A:C0 Info: Channel:9 MaxRate:11.0
120:  *-86dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:EC:84:90 Info: Channel:10 MaxRate:11.0
121:  *-86dbm  SMC_01 infrastructure 00:04:E2:C6:F0:3E Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:11.0
122:  *-86dbm  SUMMIT infrastructure 00:30:4F:39:37:13 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:36.0
123:  *-86dbm  awmn-442 probe 00:0F:66:D3:90:A7 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:11.0
124:  *-86dbm  default infrastructure 00:80:C8:17:3B:1A Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:22.0
125:  *-86dbm  istop infrastructure 00:13:1A:A5:2B:60 Info:ap4 Channel:6 MaxRate:18.0
126:  *-86dbm  wwf infrastructure 00:0F:B5:0F:D4:D2 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
127:  *-87dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:0F:B5:20:A5:54 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:36.0
128:  *-87dbm  AIR infrastructure 00:09:5B:96:8E:18 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:36.0
129:  *-87dbm  Colubris Networks infrastructure 00:03:52:F1:EE:A0 Info: Channel:10 MaxRate:11.0
130:  *-87dbm  NETGEAR infrastructure 00:0F:B5:96:C9:17 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:54.0
131:  *-87dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:F1:BD:80 Info: Channel:10 MaxRate:11.0
132:  *-87dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:F4:80:50 Info: Channel:10 MaxRate:11.0
133:  *-87dbm  TASOS Wireless infrastructure 00:0F:66:C8:91:4D Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:54.0
134:  *-87dbm  grd infrastructure 00:50:FC:BA:1D:05 Info: Channel:9 MaxRate:11.0
135:  *-87dbm  icwire infrastructure 00:11:5C:85:1A:D0 Info:AP-7_3 Channel:4 MaxRate:18.0
136:  *-88dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:0F:3D:09:D2:CC Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:22.0
137:  *-88dbm  <no ssid> probe 00:0E:9B:4D:DC:0C Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:11.0
138:  *-88dbm  AP1859C9 infrastructure 00:03:2F:18:59:C9 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:36.0
139:  *-88dbm  HITPOS infrastructure 00:A0:C5:DE:C7:FF Info: Channel:8 MaxRate:11.0
140:  *-88dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:F4:A3:80 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
141:  *-88dbm  SMC infrastructure 00:04:E2:A3:59:69 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:11.0
142:  *-88dbm  awmn-2366 infrastructure 00:40:96:42:DA:8B Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
143:  *-88dbm  bull infrastructure 00:0F:CB:A2:8A:7E Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
144:  *-88dbm  icwire infrastructure 00:11:5C:35:0A:60 Info:AP-9_1 Channel:4 MaxRate:18.0
145:  *-88dbm  icwire infrastructure 00:11:5C:85:15:40 Info:AP-9_3 Channel:4 MaxRate:18.0
146:  *-88dbm  micro-bridge ad-hoc 02:0C:F1:0B:CF:35 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:11.0
147:  *-89dbm  <no ssid> infrastructure 00:02:2D:BB:3F:17 Info: Channel:8 MaxRate:11.0
148:  *-89dbm  <no ssid> probe 00:02:2D:B8:6C:8F Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:11.0
149:  *-89dbm  NETGEAR infrastructure 00:0F:B5:96:31:24 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:54.0
150:  *-89dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:EC:9E:90 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
151:  *-89dbm  dimitris probe 00:0F:B5:04:B8:69 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:22.0
152:  *-89dbm  icwire infrastructure 00:11:5C:35:08:A0 Info:AP-7_2 Channel:11 MaxRate:18.0
153:  *-89dbm  icwire infrastructure 00:11:5C:37:29:A0 Info:AP-8_1 Channel:11 MaxRate:18.0
154:  *-89dbm  icwire infrastructure 00:11:5C:85:1A:20 Info:AP-5_6 Channel:6 MaxRate:18.0
155:  *-89dbm  kouros-ym infrastructure 00:10:E7:F5:A2:B5 Info: Channel:7 MaxRate:11.0
156:  *-90dbm  3Com infrastructure 00:0F:CB:A4:3D:9D Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
157:  *-90dbm  NETGEAR infrastructure 00:0F:B5:9B:36:D7 Info: Channel:11 MaxRate:54.0
158:  *-90dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:EC:9C:50 Info: Channel:9 MaxRate:11.0
159:  *-90dbm  ROYAL-OLYMPIC infrastructure 00:03:52:F2:49:40 Info: Channel:3 MaxRate:11.0
160:  *-91dbm  <no ssid> probe 00:0E:9B:82:7E:D5 Info: Channel:0 MaxRate:11.0
161:  *-91dbm  OIKO infrastructure 00:0D:88:FA:C3:A1 Info: Channel:6 MaxRate:36.0
162:  *-91dbm  tsunami infrastructure 00:40:96:59:6D:41 Info:BR350-596d41 Channel:11 MaxRate:11.0
```

Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε, την μπάντα δεν την "βρωμίζει" το AWMN, τουλάχιστο όχι στο κέντρο. Υπάρχουν 2 διαθέσιμα BBs.

----------


## nvak

Δηλαδή από όσο δείχνει, εσύ δεν χρειάζεσαι φούρνο μικροκυμμάτων  ::

----------


## alex-23

φανταζομαι τι θορυβος υπαρχει  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Έκανα και γω χτές καινούριο σκάν μπας και πιάσω την καινούρια κεραία του Γιάννη ή το Μίλτο, αλλά τζίφος...

Μόνο στο Γιάννη μπόρεσα να κάνω associate με -88 σήμα και -74  ::  θόρυβο...
Για Ping ούτε λόγος....

Καταραμένος θόρυβος...

----------


## acoul

Παράκληση σε όσους clients χρησιμοποιούν το Access Point awmn-3298 και δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμη καταχώρηση στο WIND όπως το κάνουν και αν επιθυμούν static IP και DNS καταχώρηση τύπου: κόμβος.ozonet.awmn όπως επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου στο [email protected]

----------


## acoul

> Proxy Report
> Report period: 12.Sep 05 00:08:05 - 03.Oct 05 11:47:38
> 
> dalton.ozonet.awmn: 63262M
> tronik.alexandros.awmn: 52025M
> 10.2.25.33: 14045M


abuse it and you will loose it. you've been warned !!

----------


## argi

Πως κατάφεραν τετοιο traffic σε ένα μήνα... ??? Warez site στήσανε???

@rg!

----------


## dimkasta

Θα ήθελα να ζητήσω και δημόσια συγγνώμη από τον acoul για το παραπάνω χάλι. (Η τελευταία ΙΡ είναι το λάπτοπ μου)
Αν και τα 14G μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά για τη χρήση που έκανα...
Αnyway δεν έχω λόγο να τον αμφισβητήσω. O Αλέξανδρος είναι παραπάνω από εντάξει.

Με μερικές ρυθμίσεις που έκανα στο wrt σύμφωνα με το QOS τυφλοσούρτη που ο ίδιος δημοσίευσε, και μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο, διαπίστωσα ότι δεν μπορώ να περιορίσω εγώ το bandwidth που τραβάω. Μόνο αυτό που δίνω. Το download rate, ακόμη και να το περιορίσω σε μένα, δεν του απαγορεύει να έρχεται με τρελλή ταχύτητα από τον proxy του μέχρι το δικό μου router.

Άλεξ αν μπορείς να περιορίσεις το bandwidth που τραβάω στα 5-10kb/s please do...

Πληροφοριακά εντελώς, το scriptaki που δημοσίευσες έχει εγκατασταθεί πλήρως στο wrt μου και μάλλον δουλεύει για outgoing traffic. Θα το δοκιμάσω το μεσημέρι με κάποιον και θα σου πώ περισσότερα για τις διάφορες παραμέτρους

----------


## stafan

> ... διαπίστωσα ότι δεν μπορώ να περιορίσω εγώ το bandwidth που τραβάω. Μόνο αυτό που δίνω.


Μπορείς, απλά βάλτο να τρέχει στο if του wrt που είναι το lan σου... Ως γνωστόν το ts δουλεύει για engrees (εξερχόμενη) κίνηση και ότι τραβάς είναι εξερχόμενη κίνηση για το lan if του router  ::

----------


## dimkasta

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> ... διαπίστωσα ότι δεν μπορώ να περιορίσω εγώ το bandwidth που τραβάω. Μόνο αυτό που δίνω.
> 
> 
> Μπορείς, απλά βάλτο να τρέχει στο if του wrt που είναι το lan σου... Ως γνωστόν το ts δουλεύει για engrees (εξερχόμενη) κίνηση και ότι τραβάς είναι εξερχόμενη κίνηση για το lan if του router





> Το download rate, ακόμη και να το περιορίσω σε μένα, δεν του απαγορεύει να έρχεται με τρελλή ταχύτητα από τον proxy του μέχρι το δικό μου router.


To θέμα είναι να μην τραβάω από τον proxy, όχι να το καθυστερώ στο τελευταίο hop...  ::

----------


## acoul

Quick & Dirty για το squid.conf, γίνοντε πιο ωραία πράγματα με λίγο παραπάνω RTFM. Θα υλοποιηθεί και εφαρμοστεί στις επόμενες μέρες, μέχρι τότε με σύνεση το download button !!



```
How to limit a single connection to 128 Kbps?

You can not limit a single HTTP request's connection speed. You can limit individual hosts to some bandwidth rate. To limit a specific host, define an acl for that host and use the example above. To limit a group of hosts, then you must use a delay pool of class 2 or 3. For example:

        acl only128kusers src 192.168.1.0/255.255.192.0
        acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
        delay_pools 1
        delay_class 1 3
        delay_access 1 allow only128kusers
        delay_access 1 deny all
        delay_parameters 1 64000/64000 -1/-1 16000/64000
```

----------


## dimkasta

> ```
> How to limit a single connection to 128 Kbps?
> 
> You can not limit a single HTTP request's connection speed. You can limit individual hosts to some bandwidth rate. To limit a specific host, define an acl for that host and use the example above. To limit a group of hosts, then you must use a delay pool of class 2 or 3. For example:
> 
>         acl only128kusers src 192.168.1.0/255.255.192.0
>         acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
>         delay_pools 1
>         delay_class 1 3
> ...


To βαλες στον proxy σου ή είναι για το wrt?

----------


## stafan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stafan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dimkasta
> 
> ...


Δεν θα τραβάς απο τον proxy. Έκανα μια δοκιμή να κατεβάσω απο ftp (tcp port 20) με περιορισμό στα 100kbps και δούλεψε όπως προβλέπεται καλά απ΄άκρη σ΄άκρη, επιβάρυνε δηλαδή και τον ftp server με 100kbps.
Για να το δοκιμάσεις φορτώνεις


```
#!/bin/sh
insmod cls_rsvp
insmod cls_rsvp6
insmod sch_cbq
insmod sch_csz
insmod sch_dsmark
insmod sch_ingress
insmod sch_gred
insmod sch_red
insmod sch_tbf
insmod sch_teql
insmod sch_prio
insmod sch_htb
insmod sch_sfq
insmod ipt_TOS
insmod ipt_tos
insmod ipt_length
insmod cls_tcindex
insmod cls_fw
insmod cls_route
insmod cls_u32
```

και τρέχεις


```
#!/bin/sh
. /etc/functions.sh
IFACE=vlan0
UP_RATE=5000
tc qdisc del dev $IFACE root
tc qdisc add dev $IFACE root handle 1: htb default 20
tc class add dev $IFACE parent 1: classid 1:1 htb rate ${UP_RATE}kbit
tc class add dev $IFACE parent 1:1 classid 1:30 htb rate $((1*$UP_RATE/100))kbit ceil 100kbit prio 2
tc qdisc add dev $IFACE parent 1:30 handle 30: sfq perturb 10
iptables -t mangle -N CHKTOS
iptables -t mangle -A CHKTOS -p tcp --sport 20 -j MARK --set-mark 3
iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -o $IFACE -j CHKTOS
tc filter add dev $IFACE protocol ip parent 1: prio 1 handle 3 fw classid 1:30
```

όπου vlan0 το interface του wrt στο οποίο έχεις συνδεδεμένο το τοπικό σου δίκτυο.
Το script που προσάρμοσα για τις ανάγκες της δοκιμής βασίζεται στη λογική που περιγράφεται στην http://brewer123.home.comcast.net/openw ... l_qos.html και η οποία (TOS + MARK) θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να αποτελέσει μιά καλή γενική αρχή εφαρμογής qos στο δίκτυο.

----------


## dti

> Proxy Report
> Report period: 12.Sep 05 00:08:05 - 03.Oct 05 11:47:38
> 
> *dalton.ozonet.awmn*: 63262M
> 
> 
> abuse it and you will loose it. you've been warned !!


Για τιμωρία να τον βάλεις να κάνει 2 bb links. Ένα προς εσένα κι ένα προς Ν. Σμύρνη - Καλλιθέα. 
Κοιτώντας πού είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα βλέπει καλά προς αυτές τις περιοχές. Επειδή λείπει ένας κόμβος με καλή θέα προς τα εκεί για να γεφυρώσει αυτές τις περιοχές με το Κέντρο, για κοίταξέ το...

----------


## fotisss

Αναστάσιε καλησπέρα,
οποιον και αν ρώτησα είσαι ο ποιο κατάλληλος για scan.  ::  

Μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε κάτι για αυτο το ΣΚ αν σου ξεμένει καμιά ωρίτσα? Είμαι στη μέση της Λ. Φραντζή με καλή θέα προς Καλλιθέα - Ρέντη, ορεξάτος για ΒΒ ή AP. Υπάρχει έτοιμο στη ταράτσα 80αρι πιάτο και routerboard με mikrotic. Δυστυχώς μόνος μου δεν έκανα πολλά πράγματα.. Κερνάω καφεδάκι και απο οτι μου είχε πεί είναι πρόθυμος να έρθει και ο dimkatsa.

Στείλε μου pm αν είσαι available.

Ευχαριστώ

Φώτης

----------


## nc

Αναστάσιε =? acoul = Αλέξανδρος  ::

----------


## fotisss

ουπς  ::  ναι.. πάντα τα μπερδεύω αυτά τα ονόματα..  ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

Λοιπόν Αναστ.....΄. εχμχμχμμχ Αλέξανδρε συνεννοηθείτε και πείτε μου...  ::  
(Πλάκα κάνω μην παρεξηγείσαι Φώτη)

----------


## acoul

Κανένα πρόβλημα, ο εξοπλισμός είναι ακόμη ζεστός από το προηγούμενο scan  ::

----------


## fotisss

Οκ, χαίρομαι  ::  

Τι θα λεγες για το Σάββατο μετά το meeting αμπελόκηπους (ή πριν?)

Φώτης

----------


## acoul

Αυτό το ΣΚ δεν μπορώ, οπότε αν είναι το πάμε για Τρίτη απόγευμα.

----------


## fotisss

Εντάξει Αλέξανδρε, να πούμε 7μμ την Τρίτη?
Το τηλέφωνό μου είναι ************

Φώτης

Δεν χρειάζονται δημόσια να δίνονται προσωπικά στοιχεία. Υπάρχουν και τα pm. Pater_Familias

----------


## acoul

Ενεργοποιήθηκε το link OZOnet<-->arxontas το οποίο παίζει σε πολύ καλή ποιότητα και περνάει το κέντρο προς ΕΕΧΙ από όπου υπάρχει σύνδεση προς βορά: stafan, δύση: TOP/Vlsi, και ανατολή: gvaf. Ένα ευχαριστώ στον katsaros_m για την βοήθεια με το σήκωμα ιστού και στον mojiro για την βοήθεια και το πείσμα του στο να γίνουν καλά κεντραρίσματα !!

Επιπλέον πολλά εύσημα στον winner που με το link του arxonta δημιουργήθηκε ένα πολύ καλό backbone προς και από κέντρο που ως γνωστό έχει προβλήματα συνδεσιμότητας. Μια και τόλμησα να του πω ότι σκούριασε σε σχέση με την δράση του στις ταράτσες, φρόντισε να μου βάλει τα γυαλιά για τα καλά βγάζοντας δυο καλής ποιότητας link μέσα σε πολύ λίγες μέρες !!

----------


## mojiro

για να ακουω τιμες του signal strength !!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

καλοριζικα, καλοδουλευτα  ::  

και στειλε μου infos για να τα βαλω στο nagios  ::

----------


## fotis

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε, 

δε χρειάζεται να μας πείτε signal , εγώ έχω δεί ήδη τη διαφορά κυρίως με βορά. Καλορίζικο

----------


## acoul

Ενεργοποιήθηκε το link OZOnet<-->Vigor που ήδη δρομολογεί κίνηση από και προς κέντρο. Το link αυτό σε συνδιασμό με το link του arxonta "αγκαλιάζουν" τον λυκαβητό και εξυπηρετεί ακόμη καλύτερα τις ανάγκες του δικύου. Η υλοποίηση του link έγινε με: Toshiba wrc-1000, atheros/cm9, openwrt-ozonet branch και Grid Pacific Wireless με feedhorn.

Ευχαριστώ τους: katsaros_m, mojiro, vigor και την ομάδα του για την βοήθεια στην υλοποίηση αυτού του link. Επιπλέον ευχαριστώ τον nc για την προμήθεια καλού τόσο σε ποιότητα όσο και τιμή wifi εξοπλιμσού !!

Στην αντζέντα ακολουθεί: 



> 1). Ενεργοποίηση του κόμβου Verano σε Bx
> 2). Ενεργοποίηση του κόμβου Dimkasta σε Bx
> 3). Ενεργοποίηση περιοχής Ν. Κόσμου για links προς Καλλιθέα και Ν. Σμύρνη
> 4). Ενεργοποίηση κόμβου kolonaki σε Bx για σύνδεση κέντρου με ΕΕ
> 5). Ρακο-συνάντηση για τον σχεδιασμό και εορτασμό των παραπάνω !!

----------


## dti

Συγχαρητήρια!!! Το αγκάλιασμα του Λυκαβηττού (και των Τουρκοβουνίων) ήταν πόθος μας εδώ και χρόνια!

Στην αντζέντα ακολουθεί: 



> 5). Ρακο-συνάντηση για τον σχεδιασμό και εορτασμό των παραπάνω !!


http://www.rakomelio.awmn/  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ygk

Μερικες ματιές απο εδώ γύρω  ::

----------


## jntou

Μπράβο Αλεξάντερ και στα επόμενα λινκ.
 ::   ::  
Πεσμας και εμάς για βοήθεια.

Μη σε αφήνομε μόνο σου
Εξάλλου τόση βοήθεια είχα από εσένα.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

```
Το νερό μπαίνει παντού - κάτω τα χέρια από τον ngia !!!
```

Μια πολύ μικρή τρύπα στο ethernet/PoE καλώδιο που έγινε από φλόγιστρο απο την μόνωση της ταράτσας το καλοκαίρι κατέβασε άφθονο νεράκι το οποίο μπήκε και στο HUB !!! Ευτυχώς όλα είναι εντάξει τώρα ας είναι καλά οι εφεδρείες που υπάρχουν σε stand-by !!

----------


## acoul

Λόγω καλωδιακής βλάβης ΟΤΕ το Internet κομμάτι του κόμβου είναι εκτός. Συνήθως αν δεν γίνει κάτι κακό η αποκατάσταση πάει από 3 ώρες έως και 3 μέρες. Τηλέφωνα, ADSL και SDSL lines are OFF. Τι ηρεμία πάντως, ο δίσκος έπαψε να φωνάζει επιτέλους !! Δρομολογούνται εναλλακτικά tunnels μέσω AWMN δικτύου σε περίπτωση που η βλάβη κρατήσει πολύ περισσότερο.

----------


## acoul

Η καλωδιακή βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε. Εντυπώσεις: ένας τεχνικός μεγάλος σε ηλικία που τα χέρια του πετούσαν - θα πρέπει να έχει πλέξει την μισή Αθήνα - και ένας αμούστακος "manager" με τα χέρια στις τσέπες να επιβλέπει βαριεστημένα... Για ακόμη μια φορά: η βάση βγάζει την δουλειά και τα ρετιρέ απλά ζεσταίνουν καρέκλες χωρίς να νοιάζονται ή να μπορούν να εξασφαλίσουν υγεία και ανάπτυξη της βάσης που στην τελική βγάζει όλη την δουλειά !!

----------


## acoul

Τελικά το καλώδιο PoE που τροφοδοτεί το AP του κόμβου βάζει νερά με αποτέλεσμα να κάψει ξανά την ασφάλεια του τροφοδοτικού. Μέχρι να ηρεμίσει η βροχούλα, ή επισκευτεί τον κόμβο κάποιος commando γλυκού νερού, προκειμένου να περαστεί καινούργιο καλώδιο, το AP θα είναι off line  ::

----------


## Neuromancer

προσφέρομαι εγώ έχω τον εξοπλισμό από εχτές (βατραχοπέδιλα,μάσκα και αναπνευστήρα)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Το Σάββατο, με τον καλοκαιρινό ήλιο, περάστηκε νέο ftp καλώδιο στο wrap που έχει την omni του κόμβου και ένα ενεργοποιήθηκε μια senao με andrew που κοιτάει προς Ν. Κόσμο αυτή τη στιγμή. Ένα θερμό ευχαριστώ σε katsaros_m που έφερε και το καλώδιο, και στον verano για την βοήθεια στο όλο project.

----------


## dimkasta

Mακάρι να προλάβω να γυρίσω λιγάκι την κεραία....

----------


## acoul

Ενεργοποιήθηκαν δύο andrew/senao interfaces που κοιτούν: το ένα προς Ν. Κόσμο με essid: awmn-ozonet-n.kosmos και το άλλο προς Καλλιθέα με essid: awmn-ozonet-kallithea. Είναι αυτά με την κίτρινη γραμμή στην φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί.

----------


## dimkasta

Άχ τι μου κάνεις....

----------


## fotis

Άψογος Αλέξανδρε... 

Θέλουμε δε θέλουμε θα ανέβουμε ταράτσες τώρα!!
Τι μας κάνεις τι μας κάνεις..!

----------


## dimkasta

Σήμερα λογικά θα έχω λίγο χρόνο, θα ανέβω και θα γυρίσω την κεραία να δούμε τι γίνεται...
Άν όλα πάνε καλά, το λίνκ βγαίνει για την πλάκα...

----------


## fotis

Δημήτρη ωραίος,

Αν θέλεις βοήθεια στη στοχευση χτύπα τηλέφωνο.

Αντε να γυρισει το πραμα..!

----------


## dimkasta

Υπάρχει και μια προοπτική για σύνδεση με Κουκάκι, όχι άμεσα όμως...

Μάλλον θα το κάνουμε όπως λέγαμε στην ταβέρνα για αρχή...
Να ενισχύσουμε το κυκλάκι μας και από κει και πέρα ό,τι προκύψει...

----------


## acoul

Έχει δρομολογηθεί να μπεί μέχρι το Σάββατο μια δεύτερη omni που θα εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες της περιοχής σε άλλο σημείο και λίγο πιο ψηλά από την υπάρχουσα. Όσοι πελάτες έχουν πρόβλημα μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν την καινούργια omni. Αφού γίνει αξιολόγηση θα παραμείνει η omni που εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα.

----------


## acoul

Τα link arxontas & vigor θα είναι εκτός για τις επόμενες 3 περίπου ώρες λόγω εγκατάστασης νέου interface για την νέα omni.

----------


## acoul

Στον κόμβο λειτουργεί από σήμερα δεύτερο δοκιμαστικό AP με essid: awmn-3298AP. Θα είναι πάνω για 7-10 μέρες και θα μείνει αυτό που εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα την περιοχή. Παρακαλούνται οι clients να δοκιμάσουν το νέο AP και να καταθέσουν τις εντυπώσεις τους.

----------


## papashark

To έπιασα από τον 3o μου κόμβο, #1790 Foxer (papashak), στην Δυτική πλευρά του Προφήτη Ηλία Πειραιά, με -89 σήμα (η κεραία που σε σκάνναρε είναι 17αρα Στέλλα κοιτάει 90 μοίρες ποιό δεξιά)

----------


## acoul

Ποιό ssid έπιασες; Έχεις κάπου τα αποτελέσματα του scan;

----------


## papashark

Το awmn-3298ap-test άμα θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## dalton

το επιασα και εγω το awmn-3298ap-test (mac 00:12:17:49:A7:90) σημερα με σημα rssi -71 noise -42

----------


## verano

> Το awmn-3298ap-test άμα θυμάμαι καλά.


Αλέξανδρε, papashark και λοιποί *ΧΙΛΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ*!!!

Το SSID awmn-3298ap-test είναι δικό μου!
Επειδή έχω συνηθίσει να βάζω ως client awmn-3298 σήμερα
που σήκωσα AP *έβαλα 3298 αντί για 4342*!  ::  

Οπότε εμένα σκανάρατε με MAC 00:12:17:49:A7:90.

Αν ενδιαφέρεστε βέβαια είστε ευπρόσδεκτοι, δεν το συζητώ!

----------


## papashark

Μπράβο βρε, και έλεγα πως τόσο καιρό δεν τον έπιανα και τώρα τον έπιασα....  ::

----------


## nc

> -- 
> Alexandros C. Couloumbis #OZOnet
> Voice: 210-9221-638, Voip: N/A yet
> * Think positively, our death deadline is getting closer on a daily basis


Γιατί βιάζεσαι?

http://www.deathclock.com

Λίγο μακάβριο αλλά πως να σε πείσω να βγάλεις αυτή την υπογραφή?

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα θα γίνουν εργασίες στεγανοποίησης των εξωτερικών συσκευών του κόμβου οπότε θα υπάρξουν διαστήματα αποκοπής από το AWMN δίκτυο.

----------


## verano

Αλέξανδρε,
Χρόνια Πολλά!

Μήπως συμβαίνει τίποτα με το IF OZOnet-SW1JRA;

Για παράδειγμα το http://www.awmn βγαίνει από εκεί:



```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  ap.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.33]
  3     4 ms     3 ms     6 ms  soekris-1.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.6]
  4     3 ms     4 ms     2 ms  orion.ozonet.awmn [10.2.19.1]
  5   175 ms   207 ms   318 ms  gw-ozonet.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.17]
  6   425 ms   137 ms   161 ms  gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.77]
  7   123 ms   114 ms    42 ms  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.97]
  8   196 ms   111 ms   144 ms  gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn [10.2.32.66]
  9   261 ms   110 ms    85 ms  10.34.62.65
 10   135 ms     *        *     bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.246]
 11   267 ms   265 ms   237 ms  dti-xbelis.xbelis.awmn [10.37.65.123]
 12    59 ms   228 ms   361 ms  xbelis-ysam2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.65]
 13    84 ms    51 ms    41 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
```

----------


## acoul

Ναι. Έχει packet loss. Το if είναι να γυρίσει σε alpha με το γύρισμα του νέου χρόνου...

----------


## acoul

Το wrc/openwrt στο link ozonet<-->vigor αναβαθμίστηκε σήμερα από whiterussian-rc3-ozonet σε whiterussian-rc4-ozonet χωρίς να κατέβει από τον ιστό. Όλα πήγαν καλά, ήταν ζήτημα 5 λεπτών.

----------


## acoul

Μπήκαν πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες με τη θέα του κόμβου στο WiND. Η επεξεργασία έγινε αποκλειστικά σε Linux με το πρόγραμμα hugin.

----------


## acoul

Λειτουργεί από σήμερα και δεύτερο AP στον κόμβο, με essid awmn-3298-AP το οποίο παρέχει και αυτό dhcp. Το δεύτερο AP θα λειτουργήσει δοκιμαστικά για μερικές μέρες . Ο σκοπός του είναι να υπάρχει ως backup - standby του βασικου AP.

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα if's τρέξτε να προλάβετε !!

----------


## dimkasta

Το ένα δικό μου Άλεξ.
Σε μερικές μέρες θα είμαι έτοιμος και για α

----------


## nkar

Αλέξανδρε θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα 
Τώρα έχω ένα μόνο BB με τον ΝGIA μέσω SIALKO
Παίζει να σηκωθεί δεύτερο τις επόμενες μέρες με
m0rales (19)

Πως μπορώ να δω αν έχουμε οπτική επαφή?
Απο ότι θυμάμαι τότε που κυττάζαμε από την ταράτσα 
του Πλάτωνα υπάρχουν καλές πιθανότητες να μην μας εμποδίζει
ο καταραμένος λόφος γιατί εγώ είμαι πιο χαμηλά στα Ιλίσια
και μαλλον τον παρακαμπτουμε

Εχεις σηκώσει τίποτε για να δούμε αν σε πιάνουμε?

----------


## dalton

Ειμαι και εγω ετοιμος πλεον για καθ*α*ρο ΒΒ απλα θελω προτασεις για τον εξοπλισμο

----------


## acoul

Το routing στον κόμβο άλλαξε από mesh-BGP σε BGP-reflector μετά την συνάντηση της rooting ομάδας την Κυριακή, όπου κάποιες ιδέες ήταν αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσες. Το ζητούμενο: λιγότερο cpu & memory utilization στα wrap/wrt-like router boxes !!

----------


## nvak

> Το routing στον κόμβο άλλαξε από mesh-BGP σε BGP-reflector ....


  ::  Πάω για διάβασμα γρήγορα !

----------


## NiKoSaEi

κανα Link υπαρχει???H ειναι ο τροπος δρομολογησης που μου προτεινες???

----------


## Vigor

Alex, με προσοχή το switch στο οποίο καταλήγουν όλα τα BB links.
Θα σου πρότεινα να το βάλεις (ακόμα κι αυτό) πάνω στο UPS που έχεις τον Server-Gentoo-Linux.

Σου μιλώ εκ πείρας. Ειδικά με το παράδειγμα των πρόσφατων βυθίσεων τάσης από την αγαπητή μας Δ.Ε.Η.,
θα έπρεπε όλοι μας να ακολουθούμε αυτή την οδηγία.  ::  

Αλλιώς όλα τα BBs/κόμβος/routing *πάπαλα*...!  ::  

a.k.a. *Single point of failure*!

----------


## acoul

Όλα τα συστήματα είναι πάνω σε UPS. Απο χθές στα link Alexa και Katsaros_m από τη μεριά του OZOnet δουλεύουν οι madwifi-ng με το voyage-ozonet upgrade πακέτο με kernel linux-2.6.15.3 με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα !!

----------


## argi

Για να πω και την δικιά μου πικρή εμπειρία ούτε το UPS ήταν επαρκές... Δεν κόλλησε τίποτα αλλά σε κάποια μικρή σχετικά βύθιση τάσης, δεν έπεσε τίποτα αλλά κόλλησε το switch... 

Την λύση ελπίζω να παρέχει άπαξ δια παντός ένα Voltage Regulator (input ότι να'ναι - output 220...)

@rg!

----------


## acoul

Με χαρά βλέπω αρκετή κίνηση τελευταία στο Access Point με αρκετές νέες συνδέσεις σε καθημερινή βάση !! Αν κάποιος θέλει ή χρειάζεται static IP ας μου στείλει PM. Η πολιτική του Access Point παραμένει σε 1 IP per client και η πρόσβαση είναι ανοικτή για όλους 24x7x365 με το γνωστό disclaimer: abuse it & you loose it !!

----------


## acoul

Από εχθές εγκαινιάστηκε και το 6o BackBone link στον κόμβο !! Όλα τα links δουλεύουν με Voyage & OpenWrt embeded linux OS που είναι ανοικτό και ελεύθερο λογισμικό και με 0% packet loss όπως δείχνουν τα στατιστικά κίνησης εδώ: Internet,Wireless

Υπάρχει η διάθεση και η δυνατότητα να "σπάσουν" κάποια links σε μικρότερα εφόσον υπάρξει το ενδιαφέρον για την περιοχή !!

----------


## costas43gr

Αλεξανδρε τι εγινε, το εχω απο εχθες το βραδυ ?

Tracing route to 10.2.19.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
3 <1 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.25.174.244
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.25.175.99
5 4 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.2.19.241
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * ^C

----------


## acoul

Fixed! Στο optimization του BGP είχε ξεχαστεί ένα static ... !!

----------


## acoul

Υπηρεσία Internet --> AWMN Gateway: http://awmn.ozo.com/ 
Στατιστικά της υπηρεσίας εδώ

Λειτουργεί: 24x7

Abuse it & you loose it ...

----------


## slapper

alex πολύ καλό μπράβο!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Η υπηρεσία ειναι όντως πάρα πολύ καλή.Να ρωτήσω και κάτι.Οταν πάω να ακουσω απο το http://www.radio.awmn δεν μπορώ .Γιατί?

----------


## ice

εχμ αφου το λεει μονο web σελιδες και ftp .

----------


## verano

Πολύ καλό και χρήσιμο!
Μπήκα από τη δουλειά  ::  (cache.siemens.gr)

----------


## acoul

Εύχομαι να είναι χρήσιμη η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία. Να θυμίσω ότι σκοπός της υπηρεσίας είναι για περιπτώσεις ανάγκης και όχι πλήρης Gateway υπηρεσία του AWMN προς το Internet αφού τα resources του κόμβου είναι πεπερασμένα  ::

----------


## gvaf

> Υπηρεσία Internet --> AWMN Gateway: http://awmn.ozo.com/ 
> Στατιστικά της υπηρεσίας εδώ
> 
> Λειτουργεί: 24x7
> 
> Abuse it & you loose it ...


Μπραβο
Για εμας που ειμαστε εκτος δικτυου λογω εργασιας πολλες ωρες ειναι πολυ χρησιμη υπηρεσια.

----------


## acoul

Ο εξοπλισμός στο link Mixalis<-->OZOnet αναβαθμίστηκε σε 802.11a με την βοήθεια του Verano από τη μεριά του OZOnet και tompap1 από τη μεριά του Mixalis. Αξιοσημείωτο της επιχείρισης που έγινε βράδυ, το γεγονός ότι ξαφνικά ο εξάμετρος ιστός με την omni, grid και wrap-in-a-box βρέθηκε στον αέρα και λίγο έλειψε να καταλήξει στην μέση της Καλλιρρόης. Με ένα γρήγορο ελιγμό όμως έσωσε την κατάσταση ο Verano τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ δημόσια. Τελικά αποστολές στην ταράτσα καλό είναι να μην γίνονται solo !!

Δυστυχώς το link με mixalis δεν κλείδωσε ακόμη. Γύρισα την grid προς το link με sw1jra και κλείδωσε μια χαρά, που σημαίνει ότι από την εδώ μεριά ο εξοπλισμός είναι ok.



> Mixalis-ap:/etc/init.d# iwconfig ath0
> 
> ath0 IEEE 802.11a ESSID:"awmn-6421-3298"
> Mode:Managed Frequency:5.64 GHz Access Point: 00:0B:6B:36:F8:57
> Bit Rate=24 Mb/s Tx-Power:18 dBm Sensitivity=0/3
> Retryff RTS thrff Fragment thrff
> Encryption keyff
> Power Managementff
> Link Quality=19/94 Signal level=-76 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
> ...

----------


## sw1jra

Ειμαστε και μεις εδω να βοηθησουμε!Οι ταρατσες ειναι το δευτερο σπιτι μας!
 ::   ::  .Η καινουργια υπηρεσια πολυ χρησιμη την δοκιμασα και γω.  ::

----------


## acoul

Παναγιώτη με το που θα ανοίξει λίγο ο καιρός θα έχουμε προγραμματισμένες επιδρομές σε ταράτσες 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα !!

Το link με Alexa παίζει με voyage-ozonet branch και σήμερα αναβαθμήστικε σε linux-2.6.15.6 & madwifi-ng svn 1468 από τη μεριά του ozonet με επιτυχία.

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχουν γίνει δοκιμές για το αν ο madwifi-ng ρυθμίζει ισχύ εξόδου;

----------


## acoul

Το iwconfig athx txpower xx λειτουργεί κανονικά. Όταν μειώνονται οι τιμές σε αυτό, πέφτει το σήμα από το άλλο άκρο.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Έχουν γίνει δοκιμές για το αν ο madwifi-ng ρυθμίζει ισχύ εξόδου;


Πριν μερικές εβδομάδες που είχα κάνει κάτι δοκιμές, υπήρχε ξεχωριστά ένα patch για την ρύθμιση της ισχύος. Με αυτό το patch πράγματι η ισχύς άλλαζε, αλλά δεν είχα καταλήξει σε κάποιο ασφαλές συμπέρασμα για την αντιστοιχία τιμών input με πραγματική εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ. Φαινόταν πως δεν άλλαζε ομοιόμορφα. Πάντως, από πλευράς απόδοσης ο ng υστερούσε και στο latency και στο throughput (διπλάσιοι χρόνοι echo response, υποδιπλάσιο tcp throughput). Επαναλαμβάνω, όλα αυτά πριν κανά μήνα περίπου.

----------


## acoul

Το link με Vigor είναι ξανά σε λειτουργία μετά από ένα meltdown της τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## dimkasta

Bάλε μια ασφάλεια σε σειρά με την κατασκευή για να μην έχεις τέτοια...

----------


## acoul

Ενεργοποιήθηκε και επαναλειτουργεί το link με vigor. Είναι ένα αρκετά χρήσιμο link μια και εξυπηρετεί πολλά δρομολόγια. Το link θα παραμείνει ενεργό μέχρι να γίνουν οι σχετικές δοκιμές από Alexa για πιθανό "σπάσιμο" του link.

Επιπλέον, ενεργοποιήθηκε ένα 802.11a από ozonet προς verano:


```
Mode:Master
ESSID:"awmn-3298-4342"
Frequency:5.7 GHz
ifconfig ath0 10.2.19.233
netmask 255.255.255.248
broadcast 10.2.19.239
```

και ένα 802.11a από ozonet προς Μιχάλη #1569:


```
ESSID:"awmn-1569-3298"
Mode:Master
Frequency:5.56 GHz
ifconfig ath0 10.2.19.225
netmask 255.255.255.248
broadcast 10.2.19.231
```

Κατά τ'άλλα οι πύργοι του katsaros_m προχωρούν και αναμένονται μπόλικα και άφθονα links και από εκεί. Τέλος να θυμίσω την άλλη εβδομάδα το στήσιμο 9μετρου πύργου στο ΤΕΙ -Πειραιά !!

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Κατά τ'άλλα οι *πύργοι του katsaros_m* προχωρούν και αναμένονται μπόλικα και άφθονα links και από εκεί. Τέλος να θυμίσω την άλλη εβδομάδα το στήσιμο *9μετρου πύργου στο ΤΕΙ -Πειραιά* !!


Ουπς...
Ανεβάζουμε πολύ ψηλά τον... πήχη βλέπω παιδιά.  :: 
Γειά σου Αλέξανδρε με τα links σου.  ::

----------


## acoul

Μόλις επανήλθε και το link ozonet <--> arxontas. Ένα μπράβο στην νυχτερινή ομάδα αποκατάστασης link: winner – nikpet !! Εύγε στα παιδιά !!

----------


## acoul

Στο πλαίσιο: μεταμορφώνουμε τους αξιαγάπητους πελάτες σε προκομμένους και χρήσιμους κόμβους κορμού, εγκαινιάστηκε σήμερα με επιτυχία το νέο link: verano <--> ozonet ανεβάζοντας ακόμη πιο ψηλά τον πήχη κάλυψης του AWMN δικτύου στο κέντρο !! Ένα μπράβο στην υπομονή περισσότερο αλλά και επιμονή του Verano για όλη την καλή δουλειά που έχει κάνει μέχρι σήμερα !!

Ενημερώθηκαν σχετικά τα στατιστικά κίνησης του κόμβου:

Bandwidth: Internet,Wireless
Latency: Internet,Wireless

----------


## verano

Οι ευχαριστίες πηγαίνουν κατά το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό
σε εσένα Αλέξανδρε!

Παρά τη μικρή απόσταση που μας χωρίζει κάναμε ΒΒ ζεύξη, 
η οποία αποτελεί για μένα workshop (για να μπω στο νόημα), αλλά και
καρότο (λόγω των υψηλότερων ταχυτήτων) και για άλλα ΒΒs!

Επίσης αποτελεί και κράχτη για τους γείτονες!
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την ευκαιρία και δηλώνω ότι...

Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε!

----------


## vmanolis

Ελπίζω τελικά να πραγματοποιηθεί η σύνδεση με Νίκαια-Καμίνια (*LordD*).  ::

----------


## sw1jra

Καλοριζικα!!!!!Καλο ξεκινημα και στον Verano που τον βλεπω να εχει αγριες διαθεσεις!  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Zήλεια μαύρη ψώρα...

Θέλω και γώ...  ::

----------


## verano

> Zήλεια μαύρη ψώρα...
> 
> Θέλω και γώ...


Άμα θέλεις *ΑΜΕΣΑ* ένα ΒΒ, αλλά σε *b*, μέσα στο ΣΚ μπορούμε
*ΑΒΑΣΑΝΙΣΤΑ*!
ΕΠικοινώνησε μαζί μου.

*@sw1jra*

Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για ζεύξη Καλλιθέας με κέντρο (σε *a*)... Εδώ είμαστε.

Έχουμε και οπτική επαφή σύμφωνα με WIND, αλλά και το αζιμούθιο
"υπόσχεται" οπτική επαφή!

*Αν θέλετε να απαντήσετε κάντε το στην ενότητά μου καλύτερα,
γιατί είμαστε εκτός θέματος στην παρούσα. Και εγώ κακώς πόσταρα
εδώ!*

----------


## kvlassis

Edit: Συνδέθηκα...!  ::   ::   ::  

Σας γράφω πλέων συνδεδεμένος στο AP του OZOnet!

Χίλια ευχαριστώ στον verano και φυσικά στον acoul για την προσφορά του access!

Ελπίζω σύντομα να μπορέσω και εγώ να συνεισφέρω στο AWMN!

Κώστας

----------


## acoul

Καλωσόρισες Κώστα !!

Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική καταχώρηση του κόμβου με το ακόλουθο: Χρήσιμες οδηγίες για σύνδεση στο access point εδώ: Wireless,Internet

----------


## acoul

Νέα υπηρεσία: 



> Ο proxy του φτωχού και υπομονετικού: *aifnis.ozonet.awmn:8080* = open proxy, slow but NO traffic limits !!

----------


## fotis

Το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε? Αυτο είναι αληθινό? τσιμπιέμαι αλλα συνεχίζω να το βλέπω μπροστά μου  ::  Ειναι και η ώρα δύσκολη.... 
..μπας και είναι beta ρε acoul?

XAXA.. ετσι κι αλλιώς είμαι οικονόμος στο bandwidth
Παίζει μια χαρα πάντως bravo

----------


## fotis

> Edit: Συνδέθηκα...!    
> 
> Σας γράφω πλέων συνδεδεμένος στο AP του OZOnet!
> 
> Χίλια ευχαριστώ στον verano και φυσικά στον acoul για την προσφορά του access!
> 
> Ελπίζω σύντομα να μπορέσω και εγώ να συνεισφέρω στο AWMN!
> 
> Κώστας


Vlassi καλωσήρθες στη παρέα μας. Φαντάζομαι τον ενθουσιασμό σου .. Η περιοχή βρίσκεται σε αναβρασμό και είναι ευκαιρία να κάνεις κατευθείαν και 2ο λινκ γιατί οχι και 3ο ή ΒΒ. Έλα σε καμια συνάντηση Σαββάτου να τα πούμε

----------


## stafan

> Νέα υπηρεσία: aifnis.ozonet.awmn:8080 = open proxy, NO traffic limits !!


Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε! Είναι εκείνο που μου έλεγες παλιότερα;

----------


## cvl

Η ποιότητα είναι το διακριτικό σου όπως πάντα.

(Αν δεν το έχεις σκεφτεί με τόσα που κάνεις μπορείς να λινκάρεις το site στο OZOnet.)

Σε ευχαριστούμε για όσα μας δίνεις.

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Νέα υπηρεσία: aifnis.ozonet.awmn:8080 = open proxy, *NO traffic limits* !!
> 
> 
> Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε! Είναι εκείνο που μου έλεγες παλιότερα;


To bandwidth από το κέρας της Αμάλθειας προέρχεται, ή είναι η γνωστή LL?  ::  

Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση ο orion.ozonet.awmn:3128 έπαψε να υφίσταται?
Αν όχι, με ποιό (τεχνικά) τρόπο (ισο)μοιράζεται το bandwidth ανάμεσα στους δύο proxies
orion.ozonet.awmn[/*:m:b32d3]aifnis.ozonet.awmn[/*:m:b32d3]και ποιά η αποτελεσματικότητά του?

----------


## acoul

Ο proxy του φτωχού λειτουργεί σε μια παλιά και δοξασμένη μηχανή που τέθηκε ξανά σε λειτουργία για να εξυπηρετήσει τις αυξημένες ανάγκες των leechers - του δικτύου ήθελα να πω, μια και το "σφιχτό" budget των ημερών δεν επιτρέπει την αγορά νέου εξοπλισμού.



> processor : 0
> vendor_id : AuthenticAMD
> cpu family : 6
> model : 6
> model name : AMD Athlon(TM) MP 1600+
> stepping : 2
> cpu MHz : 1575.189
> cache size : 256 KB
> fdiv_bug : no
> ...


Το bandwidth προέρχεται από εναλλακτική stand-by ADSL. Μια και το bottleneck είναι το latency του DNS, ενεργοποιήθηκε DNScache που δίνει την "αίσθηση" αρκετά γρήγορου "response" σε περιβάλλον που "τρέχει" squid. Στο γράφημα που ακολουθεί η διαφορά είναι ιδιαίτερα εμφανής !! Παλιές και ένδοξες τεχνικές από τα βάθη κρύων και με πολύ θόρυβο machine room μεγάλων ISPδων ... Οι proxies δουλεύουν με σχέση sibling, δηλαδή μοιράζονται την cache που έχουν ο ένας στον άλλο και ότι δεν υπάρχει σε cache ακολουθεί ξεχωριστό δρόμο για να έρθει και αποθηκευτεί στην cache.

----------


## kvlassis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kvlassis
> 
> Edit: Συνδέθηκα...!    
> 
> Σας γράφω πλέων συνδεδεμένος στο AP του OZOnet!
> 
> Χίλια ευχαριστώ στον verano και φυσικά στον acoul για την προσφορά του access!
> 
> Ελπίζω σύντομα να μπορέσω και εγώ να συνεισφέρω στο AWMN!
> ...


Πείτε μου πότε θα γίνει καμια συνάντηση και μέσα... Απλά από πιάτα κλπ δεν έχω μεγάλη ιδέα αλλά κάτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και εδώ για να διευκολύνουμε το κόσμο!  ::  

Κώστας

----------


## acoul

Το AP θα είναι κάτω μέχρι αύριο λόγω αναβάθμισης.

----------


## dimkasta

Μεταφέρθηκα και γω στον proxy των βδελλών μιας και τελευταία το έχω ταράξει...

Δεν έχω καταλάβει διαφορά μέχρι τώρα. Μπράβο Άλεξ.

----------


## acoul

Το link ozonet<-->verano αναβαθμίστηκε από τη μεριά του ozonet σε:



> linux-2.6.16.2
> madwifi-ng latest
> ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
> ath_hal: 0.9.16.16 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
> wlan: 0.8.4.2 (svn 1497)
> ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (svn 1497)
> ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (svn 1497)


Μέχρι σήμερα έπαιζε με linux-2.6.14.7/madwifi-classic latest. Αποτελέσματα για την ποιότητα του link περιμένω από τον αγαπητό verano !!

----------


## verano

> Το link ozonet<-->verano αναβαθμίστηκε από τη μεριά του ozonet σε:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linux-2.6.16.2
> madwifi-ng latest
> ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
> ath_hal: 0.9.16.16 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
> ...


Αναβάθμισες Αλέξανδρε και τη γλώσσα σε Σουηδικά;
Εκτός από τη φράση "module license Proprietary" δεν κατάλαβα λέξη  ::  

Λοιπόν:
- η CM9 έχει τσιπάκι Atheros AR5213
- Δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή
- H ζεύξη είναι κλειδωμένη στα 18Mbps με Rx στα -70 dBm περίπου
- Η μεταφορά ενός αρχείου 450ΜΒ μέσω IExplorer έγινε στα 3-4Mbps χωρίς
να τρέχουνε άλλα προγράμματα που να καταναλώνουν BW
- Σε ένα σημείο το BW εκτοξεύτηκε στα 10MBps για άγνωστο λόγο!!!
- Το αρχείο ήταν το _openwrt-whiterussian-rc3-ozonet.tar.tar_.
Με συγχωρείς Αλέξανδρε που το χρησιμοποιώ (μόνο) για BW test  ::

----------


## acoul

Αποκαταστάθηκε χθες η βλάβη στο Access Point το οποίο επαναλειτουργεί κανονικά. Έγινε στόχευση βάση WiND ενος 802.11a προς slapper. Όταν το επιτρέψει η υγεία που βρίσκεται ακόμη σε στάδιο ανάρρωσης, θα γίνουν fine-tune στοχεύσεις στα links: verano, slapper.

Υπάρχει σχέδιο να “σπάσει το link ozonet<-->sw1jra με ozonet<-->kvlassis<-->sw1jra αν δεν με προλάβει ο verano βγάζοντας το δεύτερο BB του. Οι ρυθμοί έχουν πέσει, αλλά η δραστηριότητα συνεχίζεται !! Το βέβαιο είναι ότι αν έρθετε να πιείτε τον καφέ σας στο Ζάππειο, θα έχετε AWMN κάλυψη !!

----------


## slapper

Ο αγώνας συνεχίζεται και σήμερα για την καλύτερη σκόπευση του link acoul-slapper!!!

Alex μέχρι το απόγευμα θα έχεις νέα..  ::

----------


## kvlassis

Εγώ ότι μπορώ θα το κάνω πάντως!  ::  

Με τον verano το παλεύουμε και πιστεύω να το έχουμε έτοιμο σύντομα το link από εκεί και πέρα παίζει φυσικά και δεύτερο link μιας και έχω ενα WRAP.2C στη ταράτσα με δύο CM9 μέσα, κεραία λείπει προς στιγμή στη δεύτερη αλλά κάτι θα γίνει...

Επίσης δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και για δεύτερο wrap που το βλέπω να μπαίνει σύντομα, για να παίξουν άλλες δυο CM9 - ίσως μια και ως AP αν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από κόσμο στην περιοχή.

Κώστας

----------


## acoul

Κώστα, είσαι ότι έλειπε τόσο καιρό από τη περιοχή !! Πως λέμε: "The missing link ..." !!

----------


## dimkasta

Άντε και πρέπει να έχω καλή οπτική προς τα εκεί. Σ/Κ θα ξέρουμε...  ::

----------


## fotis

Αν δεν είναι πίσω ακρίβώς απο το fix πρέπει να τον έχεις φάτσα.  ::  
Λες τελικά ο Ν.Κόσμος να έφτιαξε δίκτυο? απίστευτο..!  ::  
Δημήτρη σφύρα το ΣΚ γιατί ξέρω οτι δε τα μπορείς τα 'ψηλά'  ::  
Βρες και αντιριδες να το στήσουμε σωστά.

----------


## fotis

α, και πότε θα πάμε για καφέ στο Ζάππειο να δούμε του λόγου του αληθές του acoul και να τα πούμε κιόλας?

----------


## acoul

Για καφέ, τώρα που οι μέρες το επιτρέπουν, μέσα !!

Ενεργοποιήθηκαν στατιστικά για το Access Point για τον κόμβο του ozonet. Access Point Real Time Statistics: Wireless,Internet

Ενημερώθηκε σχετικά η αρχική δημοσίευση της ενότητας του κόμβου.

----------


## dimkasta

Απάτη μάλλον θα λείπω αύριο. 
Άν γυρίσω το κανονίζουμε για Κυριακή. Καφεδάκι και στο καπάκι ταρατσάδα...

----------


## acoul

Τα BackBone links:



> ozonet<-->verano 
> ozonet<-->alexa


με hardware soekris και cm9, 802.11a, αναβαθμίστηκαν σήμερα live σε Voyage-ozonet-0.2.12 με επιτυχία.

----------


## verano

> Τα BackBone links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ozonet<-->verano 
> ozonet<-->alexa
> 
> 
> με hardware soekris και cm9, 802.11a, αναβαθμίστηκαν σήμερα live σε Voyage-ozonet-0.2.12 με επιτυχία.


Θέλω να δηλώσω από την πλευρά μου (για τη ζεύξη ozonet<-->verano)
ότι η αναβάθμιση είναι επιτυχής. Το throughput "εκτοξεύτηκε" από τα
2Mbps στα 20Mbps. Η ζεύξη δηλαδή "ήρθε στα ίσα της"  ::  .

Επισυνάπτω σχετικό screenshot από μεταφορά αρχείου μεταξύ των δύο
άκρων.

Αλέξανδρε, εύγε για το development.

----------


## acoul

Ενεργοποιήθηκε το link με slapper σε 802.11a και έγινε καλύτερη στόχευση στο link με verano με αποτέλεσμα από -67 να πάμε στα -63. Υπάρχει ένα τελευταίο 802.11a διαθέσιμο if κατά προτίμηση προς βορειοδυτικά και το σχέδιο κάποια στιγμή να σπάσει το link ozonet<-->sw1jra σε ozonet<-->kvlassis<-->sw1jra.

----------


## acoul

Ο orion χρειάζεται CPU upgrade ... !!



> load average: 16.33, 5.97, 2.41

----------


## acoul

Hall of shame --> Top leechers στον 10.2.19.3 blacklisted today <-- μια και ακύρωναν τη λειτουργία του proxy για όλους τους άλλους ...


```
User  	24 hours  	Week  	Month  	Year  	24 hours  	Week  	Month  	Year
10.48.223.196 	2.347Gb 	2.347Gb 	2.347Gb 	2.347Gb 	6:08h 	5:54h 	6:55h 	6:55h
10.2.33.73 	1.057Gb 	1.507Gb 	1.507Gb 	1.507Gb 	13:45h 	22:56h 	26:25h 	39:57h
10.23.26.82 	785.30mb 	2.019Gb 	2.019Gb 	2.019Gb 	10:35h 	23:24h 	30:05h 	30:38h
10.35.163.74 	737.66mb 	3.031Gb 	3.031Gb 	3.031Gb 	3:56h 	12:20h 	12:20h 	12:20h
```

----------


## ngia

> Καλύτερη λύση (και με μικρότερο διαχειρίστικο κόστος ) είναι να μπουν ουρίτσες για κάποιες κατηγορίες κίνησης (π.χ 3-4) περιορισμός της κίνησης σε ένα ποσοστό σε κάθε ουρά και τύπος ουράς pcq ώστε να κόβει το bw ισόποσα σε όλες τις ip (με mt είναι πέντε κλικ )

----------


## acoul

> Καλύτερη λύση (και με μικρότερο διαχειρίστικο κόστος ) είναι να μπουν ουρίτσες για κάποιες κατηγορίες κίνησης (π.χ 3-4) περιορισμός της κίνησης σε ένα ποσοστό σε κάθε ουρά και τύπος ουράς pcq ώστε να κόβει το bw ισόποσα σε όλες τις ip (με mt είναι πέντε κλικ )


Υπάρχει "ζωντανό" παράδειγμα που να επιβεβαιώνει την "καλή" λειτουργία του παραπάνω παραδείγματος να το δούμε στην πράξη; Κάποιος ανοικτός δηλαδή proxy που να κατοχυρώνεται η "καλή" του λειτουργία με το παραπάνω παράδειγμα; Καλή η θεωρία, στην πράξη και τα αποτελέσματα ζοριζόμαστε συνήθως !!  ::

----------


## ngia

> Καλύτερη λύση (και με μικρότερο διαχειρίστικο κόστος ) είναι να μπουν ουρίτσες για κάποιες κατηγορίες κίνησης (π.χ 3-4) περιορισμός της κίνησης σε ένα ποσοστό σε κάθε ουρά και τύπος ουράς pcq ώστε να κόβει το bw ισόποσα σε όλες τις ip (με mt είναι πέντε κλικ )
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει "ζωντανό" παράδειγμα που να επιβεβαιώνει την "καλή" λειτουργία του παραπάνω παραδείγματος να το δούμε στην πράξη; Κάποιος ανοικτός δηλαδή proxy που να κατοχυρώνεται η "καλή" του λειτουργία με το παραπάνω παράδειγμα; Καλή η θεωρία, στην πράξη και τα αποτελέσματα ζοριζόμαστε συνήθως !!


δες σε αυτό http://www.mikrotik.com/docs/ros/2.8/root/queue το PCQ Example
με αυτό τον τρόπο μοιραζόταν η adsl των 384kbps σε καμιά 20αρια πελάτες...χωρίς να ασχολείται κανείς μαζί της...μέχρι που αποφάσισε ο ξαδελφάκος nske να βάλει bsd...όμως τον περιμένω να πάει διακοπές για να επαναλειτουργήσει το σχήμα.

----------


## acoul

Μερικές φρέσκιες φωτογραφίες από τα κεραιοσυστήματα του κόμβου: Internet,Wireless

----------


## acoul

> Ο orion χρειάζεται CPU upgrade ... !!
> [quote:1efd0]
> load average: 16.33, 5.97, 2.41


[/quote:1efd0]
Ο κόμβος θα είναι off & on τις επόμενες ώρες λόγω hardware upgrade στο κεντρικό server orion.

----------


## slapper

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Και έκανα κατι πειράματα με τον ftp και μου εβγάζε κατι κούλα για το conifig του και δέν δούλευε!!!!

----------


## acoul

upgrade successful !! Ο orion είναι πλέον Dual Core !!

Πριν:


```
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 15
model           : 4
model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
stepping        : 1
cpu MHz         : 3006.882
cache size      : 256 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 3
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl cid xtpr
bogomips        : 6038.74
```

Μετά:


```
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 15
model           : 4
model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz
stepping        : 7
cpu MHz         : 2800.669
cache size      : 1024 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 2
core id         : 0
cpu cores       : 2
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 5
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
bogomips        : 5609.12

processor       : 1
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 15
model           : 4
model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz
stepping        : 7
cpu MHz         : 2800.669
cache size      : 1024 KB
physical id     : 0
siblings        : 2
core id         : 1
cpu cores       : 2
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 5
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
bogomips        : 5600.53
```

----------


## nikpet

Σήμερα έτυχε να περάσω με το αυτοκίνητο κάτω από το σπίτι σου και παρατήρησα τι έχεις φτιάξει...


Ωραία. Πολύ ωραία ταράτσα  :: 

Well done Αλέξανδρε...  ::

----------


## slapper

> upgrade successful !! Ο orion είναι πλέον Dual Core !!


Εύγε alex!!!! ::   ::  
Λόγο proxy είχε τοσο cpu usage??

----------


## acoul

> Λόγο proxy είχε τοσο cpu usage??


Τα στατιστικά τρώνε το 99% του CPU ... Το επόμενο upgrade θα είναι Speculative Threading CPU  ::

----------


## acoul

Όσοι αβασάνιστα χρησιμοποιούν το OZOnet to AWMN Gateway για να κατεβάζουν ταινίες, αρχεία κλπ. θα βρουν σύντομα τις IPs τους καλά κλειδωμένες εκτός της υπηρεσίας μια και δημιουργούν πρόβλημα στην ίδια την υπηρεσία. Η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία παρέχεται για απλό surfing και όχι σαν φθηνή λύση AWMN κάλυψης. Οι επίδοξοι downloaders θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν σοβαρά τη λύση να "μπουν" στο AWMN αν τους ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ το download.

----------


## acoul

links: katsaros_m, verano & sw1jra down για συντήρηση. Θα πέσει και το σχετικό αλφάδιασμα. Resolution time: 120 λεπτά.

----------


## acoul

Εργασίες τέλος, όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει. Φωτιά στα links !!

----------


## acoul

Το Access Point στο κόμβο του ozonet λειτουργεί ως freespot 24x7, δηλαδή μπορεί να συνδεθεί όποιος θέλει και να πάρει αυτόματα IP για πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες στο δίκτυο του AWMN. Για όσους κόμβους χρησιμοποιούν το Access Point για συχνή χρήση μπορούν να κάνουν την σχετική καταχώρηση στο WiND και να επικοινωνήσουν μέσω PM για να τους αποδοθεί στατική IP.

Σε περίπτωση που διαπιστωθεί συχνή χρήση από κόμβους που δεν έχουν κάνει την παραπάνω καταχώρηση και επικοινωνία για στατική IP, και προκειμένου να διασφαλιστεί η καλή λειτουργία του AP, θα τερματίζεται η πρόσβασή τους από το Access Point του κόμβου χωρίς προειδοποίηση.

----------


## sokratisg

Άψογος!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πλέον δηλαδή όσοι περνάμε από τα "μέρη" σου θα μπορούμε να σερφάρουμε με την χρήση του Hotspot?!  ::   ::  

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε. Πολύ καλή κίνηση και ειδικά στο δικό σου σημείο είναι κάτι το οποίο σίγουρα θα φανεί πολύ χρήσιμο.

----------


## acoul

Εργασίες εργασίες εργασίες, σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε ... !!



> Επανήλθε το link ozonet<-->sw1jra σταθερό και στα 36Μ.
> Έγινε γενική συντήρηση στο link ozonet<-->verano
> Γενική συντήρηση στο link ozonet<--katsaros_m
> Σε αναμονή το link ozonet<-->tzortzisd
> Διαθέσιμο 802.11a link προς βορειοανατολικά του κόμβου


Ένα ευχαριστώ στην ειδική ομάδα commando sw1jra/sokratisg που κατέφθασαν Σαββατιάτικα με όλα τα απραίτητα σύνεργα και πραγματοποίησαν αλφάδιασμα σε 7.5 μέτρα ιστό με 7 μποφόρ αέρα και τον verano για την παρουσία του στις εργασίες του κόμβου.

----------


## acoul

Ο κόμβος θα βρίσκεται κάτω για μερικά λεπτά για αναδιάρθρωση και ταξινόμηση των δικτυακών καλωδίων !!

----------


## igna

Μεγάλο χάλι λέμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

unofficial open house του κόμβου, γιατί και όσοι είναι Αθήνα αυτή την εποχή έχουν ψυχή. Περισσότερα εδώ

θα το ξέχναγα, μπήκαν δύο νέοι δίσκοι στον κεντρικό proxy και άλλος ένας στον proxy του φτωχού. Έτσι δουλεύουν τα squid με τρεις δίσκους ο κάθε ένας, που μεταφράζεται σε performance gain x 3 για τα cache hit objects.

----------


## acoul

Το soekris στο link με alexa αναβαθμίστηκε σε wrap με voyage-ozonet-0.2.15 προκειμένου να ενεργοποιηθεί νέο interface, το ένατο, για το link με tzortzis. Ένας έλεγχος στα feeders alexa & arxontas έδειξε ότι είχαν σκιστεί οι σακούλες προστασίας από τη βροχή μπροστά, πιθανόν από το τελευταίο χαλάζι. Έγινε επισκευή στα feeders με τάπες nvak, σιλικόνη και λαστιχοταινία. Ο κόμβος δείχνει να είναι έτοιμος για τις χειμωνιάτικες καιρικές συνθήκες που βρίσκονται μπροστά μας.

----------


## acoul

Το link ozonet<-->tzortzis είναι σε λειτουργία από σήμερα στα 54Mbit/0dbm !! ο κόμβος διαθέτει επιπλέον δύο ελεύθερα interfaces, ένα για Βορειοδυτικά και ένα για Νότια.

----------


## acoul

τα πιάτα στα link tzortzis & alexa γύρισαν ανάποδα, τα feeders κοιτούν πλέον το έδαφος, ώστε να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το νερό. Έγιναν οι σχετικές στοχεύσεις, στεγανοποιήσεις με λαστιχοταινία και σιλικόνη.

----------


## maxfuels

Εγω περιμένω .....  ::

----------


## acoul

@maxfuels αν δεν παίξει με igna το προσπαθούμε !!!

το Access Point και το link με slapper θα είναι κάτω για περίπου 1 ώρα λόγω αλλαγής κουτιού που στεγάζει το wrap και καλωδίων pigtail με φρέσκα !!

----------


## slapper

> το Access Point και το link με slapper θα είναι κάτω για περίπου 1 ώρα λόγω αλλαγής κουτιού που στεγάζει το wrap και καλωδίων pigtail με φρέσκα !!



Alex γρήγορα γιατί τα κουκούλωσε αρκετά...  ::   ::  

Εγώ έκανα ένα check εχτές να δω τι παίζει προς το παρόν όλα οκ από εδώ

----------


## acoul

back online, η βροχή μας καθυστέρησε λίγο αλλά όλα καλά !!

----------


## slapper

Ωραίος alex!!!!

Από ότι βλέπω παίζει και καλύτερα το link γιατί το τελευταίο καιρό είχα πιο ψηλά την ισχύ γιατί αλλιώς κλείδωνε πιο χαμηλά το Link.
Έκανες κάποια αλλαγή στους drivers??

βασικά ενώ κλειδώνει ψηλά μόλις αρχίσω να κάνω download ή upload μετά από λίγο κλειδώνει στα 18Mbps.Που να οφείλεται αυτό??
Επίσης κάποια στιγμή να δοκιμάσουμε να γυρίσω σε ap εγώ μήπως πέζει καλύτερα...
 ::   ::  

Ίδωμεν..  ::

----------


## acoul

Το γύρισα σε managed από την μεριά του ozonet και το κλείδωσα στα 36M @ 0dbm από τη μεριά σου. Αν κάνεις ένα upgrade στο 2.9.27 MikroTik πιστεύω ότι θα δεις αρκετά καλύτερο σήμα, άκουσα ότι ο driver για την atheros είναι καλύτερος ...

----------


## slapper

> Το γύρισα σε managed από την μεριά του ozonet και το κλείδωσα στα 36M @ 0dbm από τη μεριά σου. Αν κάνεις ένα upgrade στο 2.9.27 MikroTik πιστεύω ότι θα δεις αρκετά καλύτερο σήμα, άκουσα ότι ο driver για την atheros είναι καλύτερος ...


ok alex thanks!!!!

Τώρα για να τα σκάσω στην Mikrotik χλώμο.. ::   ::  
θέλω να ξαναδοκιμάσω να στήσω το voyage για να είμαστε free και ωραίοι
Είδη οι δυο server μου είναι με linuxaki και στο desctop περνάω την περισσότερη ώρα μου πλέον με το ubuntu οπότε μας έμεινε μόνο το router!!!

Όποτε έχεις χρόνο θέλω τα φώτα σου με το voyage να το στήσω στο routeraki..  ::  Κερνάω καφέ και κουλουράκια!!!!!
Αν είναι να κάνουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο με την koki σαν αυτό εδώ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

> @maxfuels αν δεν παίξει με igna το προσπαθούμε !!!
> 
> το Access Point και το link με slapper θα είναι κάτω για περίπου 1 ώρα λόγω αλλαγής κουτιού που στεγάζει το wrap και καλωδίων pigtail με φρέσκα !!


Πιστεύω μέχρι την κυριακή να έχω στήσει ιστούς κάνε κράτει λίγο ακόμα

----------


## alex-23

> back online, η βροχή μας καθυστέρησε λίγο αλλά όλα καλά !!


δεν μας σταματαει ουτε η βροχη!!!!!!

----------


## acoul

το link ozonet<-->katsaros_m θα είναι κάτω για λίγο λόγω αναβάθμισης OS και στα δύο άκρα και αντικατάστασης της andrew grid με ντυμένη με σήτα Pacific Wireless !!

----------


## sw1jra

Αντε να δουμε αν το ντυσιμο θα φερει αποτελεσμα,μπας και ντυσουμε αυτη που κοιταει στο δικο μας link.  ::

----------


## freenet

καμία φωτογραφιούλα απο την ντυμένη pacific? Τι παραπάνω δίνει η κεραία ντυμένη για να δούμε αν αξίζει τον κόπο...

----------


## acoul

η ντυμένη PW δεν έδωσε κάποια αισθητή διαφορά από την άντυτη andrew. έφτυσα αίμα στο πλέξιμο της σήτας, όπως οι ψαράδες όταν επιδιορθώνουν τα δίκτυα. αν έχω δύναμη θα ντύσω και την andrew ώστε να δούμε τυχόν διαφορές. το σίγουρο είναι ότι οι ντυμένες grid έχουν μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση στους δυνατούς αέρηδες, κάτι το αρνητικό. από πλευράς εμφάνισης όμως δεν αλλάζουν πολύ και παραμένουν αρκετά διακριτικές τουλάχιστο στα 7 μέτρα που ατενίζουν εδώ στον κόμβο του OZOnet.

Φωτογραφίες έβγαλα, φυσικά, και θα τις περάσω στο gallery πιθανόν αύριο.

----------


## NovemberQ

> η ντυμένη PW δεν έδωσε κάποια αισθητή διαφορά από την άντυτη andrew. έφτυσα αίμα στο πλέξιμο της σήτας, όπως οι ψαράδες όταν επιδιορθώνουν τα δίκτυα. αν έχω δύναμη θα ντύσω και την andrew ώστε να δούμε τυχόν διαφορές. το σίγουρο είναι ότι οι ντυμένες grid έχουν μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση στους δυνατούς αέρηδες, κάτι το αρνητικό. από πλευράς εμφάνισης όμως δεν αλλάζουν πολύ και παραμένουν αρκετά διακριτικές τουλάχιστο στα 7 μέτρα που ατενίζουν εδώ στον κόμβο του OZOnet.
> 
> Φωτογραφίες έβγαλα, φυσικά, και θα τις περάσω στο gallery πιθανόν αύριο.


Ο Limah έχει ντύσει αντίστοιχα κεραία, φωτό στη gallery του

http://www.limah.awmn/gallery/PW-24-modification

~ 6db διαφορά...

Δημήτρης

----------


## freenet

τεράστια διαφορά τα 6dB....

Ισως να αξιζει τον κοπο αλλά απο άποψη κόστους πλέον μια grid δεν μπορει να συγκριθεί με ενα πιατο-feeder.Επίσης απο άποψη κέρδους το πιάτο είναι σαφώς καλύτερο.Από χώρο και τα δύο καταλαμβάνουν πολύ μεγάλο χώρο και φαίνεται το μοναδικό πλεονέκτημα των grid να είναι η μικρότερη αντίσταση στον άνεμο.

----------


## acoul

άντυτη andrew και ντυμένη pacific δεν έδειξαν κάποια διαφορά, μένει να ντυθεί και δοκιμαστεί η andrew.

 

Πιό αναλυτικά εδώ: Internet, Wireless

... και ανάποδα πιάτα για αποφυγή πλημμύρας feeder:

----------


## acoul

από εβδομάδα θα αλλάξει η omni του κόμβου από 15.4 dbi με 3 μοίρες down tilt και 6 μοίρες εύρος σε omni 12 dbi με 0 μοίρες down tilt και 7 μοίρες εύρος. σχόλια σχετικά με τις όποιες διαφορές στο σήμα από τους λίγους και εκλεκτούς πελάτες του κόμβου καλοδεχούμενα !!

----------


## RpMz

acoul, δοκιμάζουμε και εμείς οι περαστικοί που κ πού μιας και περνάμε απο εκεί κάποιες φορές...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

όσο δεν πέφτουν κεραυνοί εδώ είμαστε ... !!

----------


## acoul

το link ozonet <--> arxontas θα είναι κάτω μέχρι αύριο για τεχνικούς και όχι πολιτικούς λόγους !!

----------


## acoul

το link ozonet <--> arxontas είναι σε λειτουργία με openwrt-ozonet, linux kernel 2.6.17 & madwifi-ng-0.9.2+ από τη μεριά του ozonet. ζωντανά στατιστικά κίνησης της γραμμής:

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ωραια Νεα  ::

----------


## acoul

> Ωραια Νεα


μυρίζομαι ότι ακόμη ένα link έγινε openwrt 2.6 σήμερα ... !!!  ::

----------


## andreas

ειναι αυτο που νομιζω?  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> το link ozonet <--> arxontas είναι σε λειτουργία με openwrt-ozonet, linux kernel 2.6.17 & madwifi-ng-0.9.2+ από τη μεριά του ozonet. ζωντανά στατιστικά κίνησης της γραμμής:


Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά για τα mbit που δείχνει το γράφημα οι χρόνοι δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο στο smokeping.
Κατώτερος χρόνος που πιάνει το λινκ είναι 2ms; Κανονικά 0.5 με 0.7 θα έπρεπε να είχε (μαζί με τον χρόνο του ethernet αν είναι σε εξωτερική συσκευή).
+ Ασταθή Pings σύμφωνα με τα γραφήματα που παρέθεσες και με max traffic 6mbit;  ::  .

Σε καλά λινκς με 8+8mbit αμφίδρομο traffic έχω δει max latency 3ms και αυτό σε peaks.
Avg είναι 0.8 με 1.5
Φυσικά σε mikrotik με working stable drivers  ::  

Για ξαναδές το  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ο Αλεξανδρος δοκιμαζει κατι καινουργιο....ας μην το ξεχναμε αυτο! :wink

----------


## Cha0s

Τι καινούριο;

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> το link ozonet <--> arxontas είναι σε λειτουργία με openwrt-ozonet, linux kernel 2.6.17 & madwifi-ng-0.9.2+ από τη μεριά του ozonet.



Aυτα!

Κοιτα κι εδω!
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... t&start=30
http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=12396

σε wrt-like μηχανακι!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι τι το καινούριο έχει;  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Αν διαβασεις καλυτερα θα καταλαβεις!
Το openwrt τρεχει σε wrt like συσκευη!
kernel 2.6.17!

----------


## Cha0s

One way or another τα γραφήματα αυτά δεν υποδηλώνουν καλό λινκ.

Αν το σήμα είναι καλό για να κλειδώσει στα 54mbit το λινκ τότε τα νούμερα αυτά είναι χάλια και προφανώς προέρχονται από το SW εφόσων υποτίθεται στο φυσικό επίπεδο είναι οκ το λινκ.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> το link ozonet <--> arxontas είναι σε λειτουργία με openwrt-ozonet, linux kernel 2.6.17 & madwifi-ng-0.9.2+ από τη μεριά του ozonet.
> 
> 
> 
> Aυτα!
> 
> Κοιτα κι εδω!
> ...

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ μίλησα για το *latency*. Δεν αναφέρθηκα στο max bandwidth που μπορεί να σηκώσει.

----------


## acoul

Να παρακαλέσω για ακόμη μία φορά όσους πελάτες χρησιμοποιούν το Access Point του κόμβου σε καθημερινή βάση και δεν το έχουν κάνει ακόμη, να καταχωρήσουν το στίγμα τους στο WiND και το ότι είναι πελάτες στον κόμβο #3298 και να στείλουν σχετικό mail για να τους αποδοθεί στατική IP γιατί το dynamic MAC filtering αλα Intracom style πολύ με γαργαλάει τώρα τελευταία ...

Στατιστικά για το AP του κόμβου εδώ

----------


## acoul

επανήλθε ο proxy του φτωχού ... ορμάτε !!

----------


## acoul

proxies up & running ... go for it !! Χρονια πολλά σε όλους ... !!

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος ozonet και η embedded ομάδα που τον αποτελεί και στηρίζει σας εύχεται ολόψυχα καλές γιορτές και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος 2007 με καλά, αδιάλειπτα, ανοικτά και ελεύθερα λινκς !!

----------


## yang

Ο Άγιος Στάλμαν να σε προστατεύει, Χρόνια πολλά..  ::

----------


## fotis

Χρόνια πολλά Αλέξανδρε!

Ερώτηση: Γιατί δεν ανοίγει το http://www.tee.gr απο τον proxy σου?

----------


## katsaros_m

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## acoul

χθες μια (1) από τις δεκατρείς (13) συνολικά αντηρίδες που κρατούν ακλόνητες τις κεραίες του κόμβου αποφάσισε μετά από 28 μήνες υπηρεσίας να τερματίσει την ζωή της ευτυχώς χωρίς περεταίρω προβλήματα στην υποδομή του κόμβου. Έγινε σήμερα η σχετική επιδιόρθωση και θα θυμόμαστε για πάντα την πολύτιμη συνεισφορά της στο έργο του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου ασύρματου μητροπολιτικού δικτύου !!

----------


## Vigor

Moderated by Vigor @ 22:27 Τρι 09 Ιαν 2007
Συζητήσεις ιδιαιτέρου ενδιαφέροντος πήραν την θέση τους εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27438 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27438 Internet

----------


## john70

> χθες μια (1) από τις δεκατρείς (13) συνολικά αντηρίδες που κρατούν ακλόνητες τις κεραίες του κόμβου αποφάσισε μετά από 28 μήνες υπηρεσίας να τερματίσει την ζωή της ευτυχώς χωρίς περεταίρω προβλήματα στην υποδομή του κόμβου. Έγινε σήμερα η σχετική επιδιόρθωση και θα θυμόμαστε για πάντα την πολύτιμη συνεισφορά της στο έργο του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου ασύρματου μητροπολιτικού δικτύου !!


Εμ πάς γυρεύωντας ..... κάντες 14 μήν σε πιάνει το μάτι .....

πάντως το 13 δεν μου πάει καλά ...


13 ΔΙΑ 4 = 3,25 ιστοί

13 ΔΙΑ 3 = 4,333333 ιστοί 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

@john70: βασικά σκέφτομαι να τις κάνω εννιά (9)

Στο πλαίσιο αναδιάρθρωσης και αναδιοργάνωσης των λινκ του κόμβου, το λινκ ozonet<-->verano θα βγει εκτός λειτουργίας για μερικές μέρες.

εκ της διευθύνσεως,

----------


## senius

*Αλέξανδρε σου χρωστάω μια απάντηση για τα πιάτα αλουμινίου.*

*Πιάτα Gilbertini*
Δείτε τις *διαφορές* απο το πραγματικό πιάτο αλουμινίου Gibertini, με τα τύπου πιάτα Gibertini που πουλάνε στην αγορά, τουλάχιστον στην στήριξη και στην βάση.Σήμερα Σάββατο 20-01-2007 με *πολλά μποφόρ*, είδα με τα μάτια μου τις διαφορές, στο πως κουνιόντουσαν στον δυνατό αέρα και τα δύο. 

*ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ*

Το ενα ειναι γνήσιο και το αλλο, τύπου Gibertini.

Επισυνάπτονται photos............

----------


## acoul

το λινκ ozonet<-->arxontas αναβαθμίστηκε σήμερα σε openwrt kamikaze latest με madwifi-ng latest

----------


## acoul

Το έξυπνο λογισμικό είναι όλα τα "λεφτά" ειδικά όταν είναι ανοικτό και ελεύθερο ... !!!


soekris = [email protected] με madwifi-ng + fast frames & GNU/Linux Voyage-ozonet ... όου γέα μπέημπι


```
Katsaros:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 4
model           : 15
model name      : Am5x86-WB
stepping        : 4
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 1
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu
bogomips        : 66.30
```



```
Katsaros:~# cat /proc/version
Linux version 2.6.16.32 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #1 Tue Nov 21 19:14:18 EET 2006
```

----------


## john70

Χmmmm , 

Και με το routing? "Ελευθερα και με φαντασία"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Χmmmm , 
> 
> Και με το routing? "Ελευθερα και με φαντασία"


lol  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Ερώτηση: Γιατί δεν ανοίγει το http://www.tee.gr απο τον proxy σου?


fixed

----------


## acoul

εγκαινιάστηκε σήμερα με επιτυχία μια ακόμη διαδρομή από OZOnet προς C&Iathe με κάλυψη από εκεί AWMN freespot προς την πλατεία Συντάγματος !! Εύσημα για το ψηστήρι στον dti ο οποίος ήταν σκαρφαλωμένος στον ιστό με τα τέσσερα interfaces χθες για 4+ ώρες !! ... δυστυχώς απουσίαζε ο nettraptor με την φωτογραφική με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει σχετικό υλικό για το γνωστό gallery ...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> εγκαινιάστηκε σήμερα με επιτυχία μια ακόμη διαδρομή από OZOnet προς C&Iathe με κάλυψη από εκεί AWMN freespot προς την πλατεία Συντάγματος !! Εύσημα για το ψηστήρι στον dti ο οποίος ήταν σκαρφαλωμένος στον ιστό με τα τέσσερα interfaces χθες για 4+ ώρες !! ... δυστυχώς απουσίαζε ο nettraptor με την φωτογραφική με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει σχετικό υλικό για το γνωστό gallery ...


Για αυτό μία ωραία φωνή στο τηλέφωνο σήμερα έλεγε πως κρέμεσαι στην ταράτσα;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> με κάλυψη από εκεί AWMN freespot προς την πλατεία Συντάγματος !!


Καλό θα ήταν όταν μιλάμε για το δίκτυο να είμαστε σοβαροί.

Δεν νομίζω ότι περιμένεις ότι θα προσφέρει από 350 μέτρα μακριά από την πλατεία, επάνω από την ταράτσα, πρόσβαση στο awmn, την στιγμή μάλιστα που στην πλατεία παίζουν τουλάχιστον 10ΑΡ ?

----------


## acoul

βασικά για ακροβάτης σε ρώσικο τσίρκο πήγαινα και κατέληξα στις ταράτσες του AWMN ... !!

@papashark: είμαι μαλωμένος με την σοβαρότητα και σοβαροφάνεια γενικότερα, δεν ξέρω, είμαι αισιόδοξος, μια βόλτα από εκεί θα πείσει και τους πιο κακόπιστους ...  ::

----------


## acoul

εργασίες στον κεντρικό server του κόμβου τα επόμενα 30 λεπτά

----------


## john70

> εργασίες στον κεντρικό server του κόμβου τα επόμενα 30 λεπτά



WOW,

Τι θα βάλεις ΜΤΙΚ ?

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Aleχ είναι δυο τρεις μέρες που έρχονται και φεύγουν τα routes  ::   ::  
Εκανες καμία αλλαγή???To wifi απο ότι βλέπω είναι οκ..
όποτε μπορέσεις κοίταξε το..  ::  

Υ.Γ: Αυτές τις μέρες θα έρθει για coffee ο Grspider και θα περάσουμε voyage
μίας και το σήμα έχει βελτιωθεί μεταξύ μας !!  ::   ::  (Εσύ με πόσο με πιάνεις τώρα??)

----------


## acoul

Έγινε ένα upgrade στον orion από:



> processor : 0
> vendor_id : GenuineIntel
> cpu family : 15
> model : 4
> model name : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66GHz
> stepping : 7
> cpu MHz : 2660.555
> cache size : 1024 KB
> physical id : 0
> ...


σε



> processor : 0
> vendor_id : GenuineIntel
> cpu family : 6
> model : 15
> model name : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4300 @ 1.80GHz
> stepping : 2
> cpu MHz : 1795.556
> cache size : 2048 KB
> physical id : 0
> ...


τα νούμερα και τα GHz μπορεί να μπερδεύουν, αλλά στην ουσία το σύστημα είναι 50%+ πιό γρήγορο και 40%+ πιο οικονομικό στην κατανάλωση. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο μου Μίλτο --> katsaros_m που ήταν δίπλα σε όλο το upgrade !!

@slapper: Τα routes έπαιζαν μια και ο orion είναι route reflector σε όλο το BGP του κόμβου. Ο orion πάντως δεν θα ξαναπειραχτεί τα επόμενα 1-2 χρόνια ... ποτέ μη πεις ποτέ !!

----------


## commando

με γεια......αλλα μου την δινει ο ΙΝΤΕΛ

----------


## acoul

> με γεια......αλλα μου την δινει ο ΙΝΤΕΛ


Την άλλη εβδομάδα είναι η σειρά του aifnis που είναι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι 2 x AMD Athlon 1600 MP. Ο στόχος είναι ο ίδιος, αύξηση σε επιδόσεις και μείωση στην κατανάλωση ... Εδώ λίγο περισσότερα σχετικά με την κατανάλωση κάθε επεξεργαστή ...

----------


## acoul

> με γεια......αλλα μου την δινει ο ΙΝΤΕΛ


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> με γεια......αλλα μου την δινει ο ΙΝΤΕΛ
> 
> 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ


ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ.......

----------


## john70

Axoul , 

Ένα βήμα μακριά σου ! Μετά το λίνκ με τον memfos είμαι δίπλα σου .... Φρόνιμα λοιπόν ...

 ::

----------


## acoul

> Axoul , 
> 
> Ένα βήμα μακριά σου ! Μετά το λίνκ με τον memfos είμαι δίπλα σου .... Φρόνιμα λοιπόν ...


ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και το νέο αίμα και τρέχει και βγάζει λινκ !!

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> με γεια......αλλα μου την δινει ο ΙΝΤΕΛ
> 
> 
> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ


Το ξερω ειναι απλα θεμα προσωπικο ειναι μπροστα τωρα αλλα δεν ειχα ποτε 1 καμμενο AMD ουτε πχ 1 καμμενη KINGSTON.
Παντα λοιπον ειναι αξιωμα σε ολους τους φιλους πελατες γνωστους να προτεινω αυτα.
Δεν εχει υπαρξει ποτε προβλημα στην 7χρονη καριερα μου στα I386 σε κανεναν τους........

----------


## nc

```
tracert www.ozo.com

Tracing route to orion.ozo.com [212.70.193.242]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  fritz.fonwlan.box [192.168.178.1]
  2    29 ms    30 ms    30 ms  athe10kf-l1.otenet.net [62.103.129.27]
  3    28 ms    28 ms    31 ms  vlan55-k2.otenet.net [62.103.14.193]
  4    28 ms    28 ms    28 ms  athe384c-ge00.otenet.net [62.103.4.147]
  5    33 ms    31 ms    30 ms  maro-aldemar-peer.customers.otenet.gr [195.170.5.190]
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε ο aifnis από:



> processor : 0
> vendor_id : AuthenticAMD
> cpu family : 6
> model : 6
> model name : AMD Athlon(TM) MP 1600+
> stepping : 2
> cpu MHz : 1543.927
> cache size : 256 KB
> fdiv_bug : no
> ...


σε:



> processor : 0
> vendor_id : AuthenticAMD
> cpu family : 15
> model : 75
> model name : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
> stepping : 2
> cpu MHz : 2034.379
> cache size : 512 KB
> physical id : 0
> ...

----------


## manoskol

server ειναι αυτο? Alex ?

----------


## tripkaos

οχι κανει super duper routing!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

σήμερα αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη στο router προς το λινκ με verano. στάλθηκε ενημερωτικό pm στον verano για την επανενεργοποίηση του θρυλικού λινκ.

----------


## acoul

> Kalimera.
> 
> Tha ithela na rotiso giati mou apagorevete thn prosvasi sto web.


το μαργαριτάρι της ημέρας ... τι τραβάμε και εμείς οι χορεύτριες ...

για τα επόμενα παιδιά που γεννήθηκαν με την πεποίθηση ότι όλος ο κόσμος τους χρωστάει γενικώς, η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση προσφέρεται με χαρά και αγάπη, ελεύθερα, στο πλαίσιο:



> abuse it & you loose it

----------


## prometheus

Είσαι αλήτης, εκμεταλλευτής και ντεντιμπόης... το μήνυμα του φίλου τα λέει όλα.

Ντροπή σου.

----------


## acoul

μια χαρά παιδί είναι, απλά η γλύκα του να δίνεις είναι μεγαλύτερη από του να παίρνεις, αν και ο Χατζηδάκης θα είχε διαφορετική άποψη ...

----------


## prometheus

> μια χαρά παιδί είναι, απλά η γλύκα του να δίνεις είναι μεγαλύτερη από του να παίρνεις, αν και ο Χατζηδάκης θα είχε διαφορετική άποψη ...


Τη γλύκα του να παίρνεις από τον proxy σου, την έχω γευτεί και εγώ και σε ευχαριστώ.....
αλλά οι παραπάνω χαρακτηρισμοί πήγαιναν σε σένα !!!  ::   ::   ::  
Σκουπίστε τα post μου, παρακαλώ όποτε ευκαιρήσετε.

----------


## acoul

πονηρέ Κερατσινιότη, κανένα καλό ουζερί θα μας πεις τώρα και άσε τον proxy να κάνει την δουλειά του για όλους και όχι για έναν μόνο, αυτός ξέρει  ::  !!

(και εγώ σε εμένα αναφερόμουν ...)

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μια που είσαι στις καλές σου θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σου κάποια στιγμή για τον προξυ μου σχετικά με τα limit σε ubuntu τον τρέχω και αν δεις εδω http://www.goldendragon.awmn/squid-reports/index.html ενα λιμιτ της ταξης 
των 50mb η whatever θέλει tuning γιατί τον έχω πολύ χύμα και είναι κρίμα να τον κλείνω άμα θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι εγω  ::

----------


## alasondro

http://www.proxy.awmn/Squid_Proxy_Fest.ppt

Σελίδα 30  ::

----------


## acoul

> μια που είσαι στις καλές σου θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σου κάποια στιγμή για τον προξυ μου σχετικά με τα limit σε ubuntu τον τρέχω και αν δεις εδω http://www.goldendragon.awmn/squid-reports/index.html ενα λιμιτ της ταξης 
> των 50mb η whatever θέλει tuning γιατί τον έχω πολύ χύμα και είναι κρίμα να τον κλείνω άμα θέλω να κατεβάσω κάτι εγω


αύριο θα είμαι syllogo γκόλντεν ...

----------


## fotis

Acoulix μου άσχετο αλλά επίκαιρο: το c-classaki μου και ειναι στη black list 4 μήνες τώρα. έ περίμενα μπας και επέρθει η συγχώρεση αλλά μάλλον με τη 2η παρουσία.. αντε βγάλε με γιατί έγινε 1 φορά χοντρό abuse λόγο ανάγκης και έφαγα ισόβια  ::  αδικία..

----------


## acoul

> Acoulix μου άσχετο αλλά επίκαιρο: το c-classaki μου και ειναι στη black list 4 μήνες τώρα. έ περίμενα μπας και επέρθει η συγχώρεση αλλά μάλλον με τη 2η παρουσία.. αντε βγάλε με γιατί έγινε 1 φορά χοντρό abuse λόγο ανάγκης και έφαγα ισόβια  αδικία..


τέτοια θέματα λύνοντε με προσωπική επαφή, ούζα, καφέδες και τα συναφή ... τι στο καλό, το δίκτυο είναι οι άνθρωποί του δεν είναι απρόσωπο  ::  δεν το βγάζω αν δεν δω φωτό-φατσα !!

----------


## slapper

Συμφωνώ!!!


Πότε θα κανονίσουμε καμιά κατάνυξη αλλά καραβίτη style??
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis

Πολύ καλη ιδέα.. τώρα με το φθινοπωράκι είναι οτι καλύτερο η ουζοκατάσταση! Πείτε μέρος - ώρα.. (πρίν αρχίσει το πήξιμο των δουλειών για φέτος εε)

----------


## acoul

Επανήλθε το λινκ ozonet<-->katsaros_m μετά από αναδιάταξη της grid κεραίας σε άλλο σημείο της ταράτσας και δουλεύει τζι τζι με 0 txpower. στο παλιό σημείο είχαν ψηλώσει κάτι παχουλά κυπαρίσσια ζωή να έχουνε και υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Τις ευχαριστίες μου στον γίγαντα Μίλτο για την πολύτιμη και καλοδεχούμενη πάντα βοήθειά του !!

----------


## pantdimi

> είχαν ψηλώσει κάτι παχουλά κυπαρίσσια


Κατι τετοια με εμποδιζαν σε ενα λινκ στην Ηλιεια που πήγα να βγάλω!!  ::   ::

----------


## igna

> Επανήλθε το λινκ ozonet<-->katsaros_m μετά από αναδιάταξη της grid κεραίας σε άλλο σημείο της ταράτσας και δουλεύει τζι τζι με 0 txpower. στο παλιό σημείο είχαν ψηλώσει κάτι παχουλά κυπαρίσσια ζωή να έχουνε και υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Τις ευχαριστίες μου στον γίγαντα Μίλτο για την πολύτιμη και καλοδεχούμενη πάντα βοήθειά του !!


Για να δούμε πότε θα φτιάξει το δικό μας link  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Επανήλθε το λινκ ozonet<-->katsaros_m μετά από αναδιάταξη της grid κεραίας σε άλλο σημείο της ταράτσας και δουλεύει τζι τζι με 0 txpower. στο παλιό σημείο είχαν ψηλώσει κάτι παχουλά κυπαρίσσια ζωή να έχουνε και υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Τις ευχαριστίες μου στον γίγαντα Μίλτο για την πολύτιμη και καλοδεχούμενη πάντα βοήθειά του !!
> 
> 
> Για να δούμε πότε θα φτιάξει το δικό μας link


έχει την πολεοδομία τώρα οπότε υπομονή ... η δουλειά σήμερα έγινε στην δική μου ταράτσα εξάλλου.

----------


## RpMz

Αλέξανδρε όποτε μπορείς κοίταξε και την υπηρεσία Inet2awmn proxy

awmn.ozo.com

----------


## acoul

> Αλέξανδρε όποτε μπορείς κοίταξε και την υπηρεσία Inet2awmn proxy
> 
> awmn.ozo.com


fixed

----------


## acoul

Η μέρα σήμερα είχε άφθονη ταρατσάδα με αναδιάταξη των κεραιοσυστημάτων του κόμβου προκειμένου να υποδεχθούν δύο νέα λινκ: tzopla & 962fm!!

 <-- Click me & scroll down

----------


## acoul

το λινκ ozonet <--> katsaros_m αναβαθμίστηκε χθες από soekris ([email protected]) σε askey-rt220 ([email protected]) μια και το soekris έφτανε τα όριά του --> 25+Mbit ... το askey μπορεί να σπρώξει σχετικά άνετα 33+Mbit. το latency στα στατιστικά πήρε μια ανάσα !!

----------


## geomanous

Acoul κατι δεν παει καλα με το http://awmn.ozo.com

Οταν το χτυπας σου βγαζει τον κωδικα του script και οχι την εφαρμογη. Ειναι απο αυτα τα περιεργα των nph scripts???

----------


## ice

Βρε παιδι δεν στολιζεις και την ταρατσουλα σου με κατι AWMN πανω ετσι να περναμε και να το χαιρομαστε ?

----------


## acoul

> Βρε παιδι δεν στολιζεις και την ταρατσουλα σου με κατι AWMN πανω ετσι να περναμε και να το χαιρομαστε ?


όποιος έχει κανένα φωτεινό Άγιο Βασίλη με σήμα του AWMN ας τον φέρει μια βόλτα από εδώ να τον βάλουμε σε VIP σημείο εκεί ψηλά στις κεραίες ...

----------


## acoul

χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος !! κρατάμε ψηλά την σημαία του AWMN στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και αναμένουμε εναγωνίως το νέο αίμα με φρέσκο ενθουσιασμό για ασύρματες ζεύξεις, υπηρεσίες, workshops, party κλπ. !!

----------


## klarabel

++++++++++

----------


## senius

> χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος !! *κρατάμε ψηλά την σημαία του AWMN στο κέντρο της Αθήνας* και αναμένουμε εναγωνίως το νέο αίμα με φρέσκο ενθουσιασμό για ασύρματες ζεύξεις, υπηρεσίες, workshops, party κλπ. !!


Σωστοοοοοοοςςςςς!!!!!

Αλέξανδρε χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά, να χαίρεσαι την οικογένεια σου και τον μπαγάσα  ::  το υιό σου.

Και να θυμάσαι......, η *υπογραφή* μας είναι πάνω απ' όλα όπως μου *ΕΜΑΘΕΣ.*  ::

----------


## acoul

κάποια χοντρά abuse μπήκαν σε μαύρη λίστα σήμερα στους proxy του κόμβου. άρση του μπάνιου μόνο μετά από κέρασμα καφέ ... καλή χρονιά με σύνεση και μέτρο, με εξαίρεση σε λινκ και ταρατσάδες ... !!

----------


## acoul

αναβάθμιση RAM στους κεντρικούς servers του κόμβου:



> orion: 1GB --> 2GB
> aifnis: 1GB --> 2GB


πήραν μια ανάσα και οι ...


squid daemons ...

----------


## acoul

του λόγου το αληθές:

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση σε ένα motorola wr850g που κάθεται πίσω ακριβώς από μια andrew του κόμβου από whiterussian σε kamikaze. αποφάσισα να καταγράψω την εγκατάσταση ώστε να μην είναι black box. 




> το υλικό βρίσκεται εδώ: Internet, AWMN.





> τα αρχεία που χρειάζονται για να ξεκινήσει κάποιος είναι εδώ: Internet, AWMN.


Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος ρύθμισης ξεφεύγει από τα πρότυπα του Openwrt αλλά απλοποιεί αρκετά τα πράγματα μια και όλες οι εντολές συγκεντρώνονται σε ένα μόνο αρχείο --> awmn.

----------


## acoul

χθες ενεργοποιήθηκαν δύο νέα λινκ, το ένα κοιτάει προς Πετρούπολη με essid: awmn-3298-NW-looking στους 5.580 Ghz και το άλλο προς Ζωγράφου με essid: awmn-3298-NE-looking στους 5.700 GHz

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σήμερα έγινε αναβάθμιση σε ένα motorola wr850g που κάθεται πίσω ακριβώς από μια andrew του κόμβου από whiterussian σε kamikaze. αποφάσισα να καταγράψω την εγκατάσταση ώστε να μην είναι black box. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> το υλικό βρίσκεται εδώ: Internet, AWMN.
> 
> 
> ...


Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος ρύθμισης ξεφεύγει από τα πρότυπα του Openwrt αλλά απλοποιεί αρκετά τα πράγματα μια και όλες οι εντολές συγκεντρώνονται σε ένα μόνο αρχείο --> awmn.

[/quote:3403hsji]

Δε ξέρω αν έχεις βάλει kamikaze.. Έχει γίνει φοβερή εξέλιξη στο uci. Μπορείς σε ένα script να ρυθμίσεις όλα τα αρχεία στο /etc/config. Πάτα uci για το usage.

----------


## acoul

> Δε ξέρω αν έχεις βάλει kamikaze.. Έχει γίνει φοβερή εξέλιξη στο uci. Μπορείς σε ένα script να ρυθμίσεις όλα τα αρχεία στο /etc/config. Πάτα uci για το usage.


για αυτό λατρεύω το wiki  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Όλο για open source λες αλλά τα video τα έχεις κάνει mpeg!

----------


## bedazzled

> Όλο για open source λες αλλά τα video τα έχεις κάνει mpeg!


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

> Όλο για open source λες αλλά τα video τα έχεις κάνει mpeg!


Αυτά είναι για τους άλλους .... εδώ μπορούμε να βαφτίσουμε το "κρέας ψάρι" Συμφωνείς Αλέξανδρε ??  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Όλο για open source λες αλλά τα video τα έχεις κάνει mpeg!


XVidCap

----------


## acoul

ένα interface έχει γυρίσει προς captain sparrow σε οριζόντια πόλωση στους 5.7 GHz. Καλή επιτυχία Χρήστο !! αύριο έχουμε τον καφέ στο Θησείο στις 11:30 μη το χεχάσεις ...  ::

----------


## acoul

βγήκε νέο λινκ με τον captain_sparrow. Υπάρχουν επιπλέον διαθέσιμα if στον κόμβο. πάμε για το επόμενο ...  ::

----------


## acoul

ενεργοποιήθηκε δεύτερος BGP route reflector στον κόμβο για λόγους redundancy.

----------


## acoul

θα υπάρξουν κάποιες διακοπές στις υπηρεσίες του κόμβου λόγω αναβάθμισης kernel στους servers.

----------


## acoul

εργασίες τέλος, οι δύο κεντρικοί servers του κόμβου τρέχουν σε τελευταίους & φρέσκους (tickless) πυρήνες:


```
Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #1 SMP Thu Apr 3 12:26:08 EEST 2008

           CPU0       CPU1
  0:         90          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer
  1:          8          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
  8:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc
  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi
 12:        105          0   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
 14:      20735       9101   IO-APIC-edge      libata
 15:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata
 16:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4
 17:     545740     532157   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth1
 18:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3
 19:       8752       1715   IO-APIC-fasteoi   libata, uhci_hcd:usb2
 20:       4331          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   pata_pdc2027x
 21:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb1, ehci_hcd:usb5
NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts
LOC:     147816     143130   Local timer interrupts
RES:      27978      31966   Rescheduling interrupts
CAL:        254        103   function call interrupts
TLB:        364        507   TLB shootdowns
TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts
SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts
ERR:          0
MIS:          0
```



```
Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #1 SMP Sat Apr 5 15:42:59 EEST 2008

           CPU0       CPU1
  0:         84          1   IO-APIC-edge      timer
  1:          0          8   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
  7:          1          0   IO-APIC-edge
  8:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      rtc
  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi
 12:          0          3   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
 14:       8134      11492   IO-APIC-edge      libata
 15:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      libata
 16:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv
 17:      13197          7   IO-APIC-fasteoi   libata
 18:     445315     494804   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth1
 19:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb1
 20:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2
NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts
LOC:     129488     124916   Local timer interrupts
RES:      81078      77226   Rescheduling interrupts
CAL:        121        118   function call interrupts
TLB:        336        479   TLB shootdowns
TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts
SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts
ERR:          0
MIS:          0
```

----------


## xrg

Μπράβο! καλορίζικοι..

----------


## slapper

Καλορίζικα και απο εμένα απο τα ξένα!!!
Αλλα ακόμα και εδω πέρα εχω βρει awmnιτη!!!Τι αλλο να πώ!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

μαγειρεύονται και κάποια άλλα καλούδια pure 64bit πάντα:


```
processor       : 3
vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
cpu family      : 6
model           : 23
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Extreme CPU X9650  @ 3.00GHz
stepping        : 6
cpu MHz         : 3159.998
cache size      : 6144 KB
bogomips        : 6319.99

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:       8186616    8141080      45536          0     357032    4620276
-/+ buffers/cache:    3163772    5022844
Swap:      8032368        100    8032268
```



```
processor       : 3
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 16
model           : 2
model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor
stepping        : 2
cpu MHz         : 2300.241
cache size      : 512 KB
bogomips        : 4600.59

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:       8196908     916920    7279988          0     155104     531552
-/+ buffers/cache:     230264    7966644
Swap:      4008208          0    4008208
```



```
 Timing cached reads:   14378 MB in  2.00 seconds = 7197.86 MB/sec
 Timing buffered disk reads:  250 MB in  3.02 seconds =  82.90 MB/sec
```

----------


## sotirisk

Τι κτήνη είναι αυτά ?  ::  
Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε  ::

----------


## senius

Αλεξ, προχώρα δυνατά.
 ::

----------


## acoul

> Τι κτήνη είναι αυτά ?  
> Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε


βασικά η πραγματική μαγεία βρίσκεται σε αυτά:


```
Linux version 2.6.19.2 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.4.6 (OpenWrt-2.0)) #2 Mon Feb 11 17:19:23 EET 2008

system type             : Broadcom BCM47xx
processor               : 0
cpu model               : Broadcom BCM4710 V0.0
BogoMIPS                : 82.43
```

αλλά ουδείς αναμάρτητος ...  ::

----------


## acoul

Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε και το τελευταίο θρυλικό voyage-ozonet, στο wrap που φιλοξενεί το BB με slapper και το AP του κόμβου, σε openwrt (tikless kernel + latest madwifi).

Το Voyage Linux συνεχίζει την ανάπτυξή του και παραμένει ένα πραγματικό Debian/Ubuntu Linux που μπορεί να τρέχει περίφημα σε 64MB embedded x86 συσκευές. Ο λόγος επιλογής του openwrt είναι η ομοιομορφία που προσφέρει σε σχεδόν όλες τις διαφορετικές αρχιτεκτονικές που υπάρχουν μια και που τις υποστηρίζει σχεδόν όλες. 

Σιγά σιγά θα ακολουθήσουν τις ίδιες αναβαθμίσεις και οι κόμβοι, katsaros_m, ttel, mkar, makaras κλπ.

----------


## anka

> Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε και το τελευταίο θρυλικό voyage-ozonet, στο wrap που φιλοξενεί το BB με slapper και το AP του κόμβου, σε openwrt (tikless kernel + latest madwifi).
> 
> Το Voyage Linux συνεχίζει την ανάπτυξή του και παραμένει ένα πραγματικό Debian/Ubuntu Linux που μπορεί να τρέχει περίφημα σε 64MB embedded x86 συσκευές. Ο λόγος επιλογής του openwrt είναι η ομοιομορφία που προσφέρει σε σχεδόν όλες τις διαφορετικές αρχιτεκτονικές που υπάρχουν μια και που τις υποστηρίζει σχεδόν όλες. 
> 
> Σιγά σιγά θα ακολουθήσουν τις ίδιες αναβαθμίσεις και οι κόμβοι, katsaros_m, ttel, mkar, makaras κλπ.


Αλέξανδρε ξέχασες τον metalab  ::   ::

----------


## slapper

> Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε και το τελευταίο θρυλικό voyage-ozonet, στο wrap που φιλοξενεί το BB με slapper και το AP του κόμβου, σε openwrt (tikless kernel + latest madwifi).



well done γείτονα!!!!  ::  
το πάσχα κατεβαίνω επιτέλους και ευκαιρία για μια συντηρησούλα και εγω!!ειδικός ο serverakosss!!!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

για να δούμε θα το χτυπήσουμε το 80άρι me fastframes, burst & compression ...  ::

----------


## xrg

Σου έχω κάτι καλύτερο:
Σήμερα, όταν μπήκα στο μηχάνημα για να δοκιμάσω το link με flightcaptain, διαπίστωσα ότι ο δίσκος του [1] έχει καεί (δηλ. δεν αποκρίνεται καθόλου στο IDE)..
Τέλοσπάντων, το link βγήκε, ρύθμισα το interface, το bgp και κάτι ψιλά στο iwpriv (δεν έχει linux ο απέναντι οπότε απενεργοποίησα το compression) και φαίνεται όλα να παίζουν...

... ΧΩΡΙΣ ΔΙΣΚΟ!

Με πρώτη ευκαιρία, θα φτιάξω ένα νέο image, θα ξαναπεράσω μέσα τις ρυθμίσεις που τις έχω κρατήσει και θα κάνω reboot με το νέο δίσκο (ή CF). 


[1] ένας ηρωικός conner 340MB του 1993.

----------


## acoul

@xrg: όπου μπορεί να μπει CF σε read-only είναι καλύτερα μια και είναι πιο ασφαλής αλλά και οικολογική.

Ο orion πήρε άλλο 1.5Gb RAM σήμερα για να μην στεναχωριέται σε ώρες αιχμής. Το λινκ με Dait αναβαθμίστηκε από askey rt220w (mips @125MHz) σε rb133 (mips @175MHz). Η αναβάθμιση έγινε όχι λόγο bandwidth bottleneck αλλά λόγο του ότι το rt220w ζεσταινόταν με την κουφόβραση που είχε και έκανε νερά (το συγκεκριμένο). το downtime ήταν τοπικό και κράτησε λιγότερο από 15 λεπτά. με την ευκαιρία αναβαθμίστηκε και το απέναντι alix στο Dait σε latest openwrt (tickless kernel). το λινκ παίζει με fastframes/burst.


```
orion mysql # ping -s 65507 10.46.79.130
PING 10.46.79.130 (10.46.79.130) 65507(65535) bytes of data.
65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=1 ttl=63 time=46.0 ms
65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=2 ttl=63 time=47.8 ms
65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=3 ttl=63 time=44.7 ms
65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=4 ttl=63 time=55.1 ms
65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=5 ttl=63 time=49.9 ms
65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=6 ttl=63 time=49.6 ms
65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=7 ttl=63 time=50.6 ms
65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=8 ttl=63 time=46.0 ms
65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=9 ttl=63 time=62.0 ms
65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=10 ttl=63 time=48.2 ms
^C
--- 10.46.79.130 ping statistics ---
10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9006ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 44.742/50.024/62.062/4.898 ms
```

----------


## mojiro

b/w ?

----------


## acoul

> b/w ?


κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να τα δουλέψεις και μόνος σου και να μη πιστεύεις ότι ακούς  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> b/w ?
> 
> 
> κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να τα δουλέψεις και μόνος σου και να μη πιστεύεις ότι ακούς


εγώ εσένα ρώτησα όμως...
κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω. Έως τότε μια απάντηση από εσένα που τα δουλεύεις δε μπορώ να έχω;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


Μόλις σου απάντησε την κλασσική ρήση : "ότι και να σου πω, ψέματα θα 'ναι"....  ::

----------


## gounara

> @xrg: όπου μπορεί να μπει CF σε read-only είναι καλύτερα μια και είναι πιο ασφαλής αλλά και οικολογική.
> 
> Ο orion πήρε άλλο 1.5Gb RAM σήμερα για να μην στεναχωριέται σε ώρες αιχμής. Το λινκ με Dait αναβαθμίστηκε από askey rt220w (mips @125MHz) σε rb133 (mips @175MHz). Η αναβάθμιση έγινε όχι λόγο bandwidth bottleneck αλλά λόγο του ότι το rt220w ζεσταινόταν με την κουφόβραση που είχε και έκανε νερά (το συγκεκριμένο). το downtime ήταν τοπικό και κράτησε λιγότερο από 15 λεπτά. με την ευκαιρία αναβαθμίστηκε και το απέναντι alix στο Dait σε latest openwrt (tickless kernel). το λινκ παίζει με fastframes/burst.
> 
> 
> ```
> orion mysql # ping -s 65507 10.46.79.130
> PING 10.46.79.130 (10.46.79.130) 65507(65535) bytes of data.
> 65515 bytes from 10.46.79.130: icmp_seq=1 ttl=63 time=46.0 ms
> ...




Κατι πρεπει να κανεις και για το λινκ ttel-panpan γιατι δημιουργει προβλημα στο λινκ panpan-gounara
και αποτι ξερω εσυ εισαι διαχειριστης

----------


## acoul

άλλος κανείς θέλει να πει τον πόνο του ... όλα χωρούν σε αυτή την ενότητα  :: 

@gounara: θα το κοιτάξουμε με το που βρεθεί λίγος χρόνος --> best effort, χόμπυ κλπ.

@mojiro: click & click σε συνδυασμό πάντα με click & click 

μπορούν να ανεβάσουν άνετα μέχρι 50+Mbit με openwrt/madwifi και χωρίς QoS/firewall packet processing. η συγκεκριμένη πλατφόρμα: ADM5120 δουλεύει rock stable σε latest kernel μια και υποστηρίζεται από ένα εξαιρετικό όπεν σορς ντιβέλοπερ και φυσικά όλη την υπόλοιπη ομάδα του openwrt project.

----------


## gounara

[quote="acoul"]άλλος κανείς θέλει να πει τον πόνο του ... όλα χωρούν σε αυτή την ενότητα  :: 

@gounara: θα το κοιτάξουμε με το που βρεθεί λίγος χρόνος --> best effort, χόμπυ κλπ.


Είναι ετσι απο τον Φεβρουάριο................. anyway το καλο πραγμα αργει να γινει

----------


## acoul

@gounara: όλα θα γίνουν ...  :: 

σήμερα έστριψε μια grid προς 962fm και άλλη μια προς jtiger. Καλή επιτυχία παιδιά !!

----------


## acoul

ο orion down την επόμενη ώρα για αναβαθμισούλες ...

----------


## acoul

up

----------


## nstergi

σου τις στελνω εδω

----------


## acoul

ok, γύρισα το if στο σημείο που έβαλες τον κύκλο στην φωτογραφία. σε scan ακούει τα παρακάτω:



> vred-epal -79
> awmn-10648-7725 -80
> awmn-6985-1982 -78


το γύρισα σε AP με κάθετη πόλωση:



> ESSID:"awmn-3298-BB-search"
> Frequency:5.58 GHz

----------


## acoul

το λινκ με foobar ρουτάρει από χθες κανονικά, ενημερώθηκαν σχετικά και τα στατιστικά του κόμβου.

----------


## acoul

ενημερώθηκε η πανοραμική του κόμβου.

----------


## acoul

> unofficial open house του κόμβου, γιατί και όσοι είναι Αθήνα αυτή την εποχή έχουν ψυχή.


άλλο ένα σήμερα. την ψησταριά θα χειρίζεται ο katsaros_m. όσοι πιστοί ...

----------


## acoul

ο παλιός workstation, ένα MSI mega 180 PC με Athlon XP 2400+ CPU παρέδωσε το πνεύμα πριν μερικές μέρες. οπότε ο δίσκος του μεταφέρθηκε σε ένα εξίσου παλιό σύστημα που είχα φτιάξει για overclock αλλά που ποτέ δεν γεύτηκε αυτή τη χαρά αφού παρέμεινε μέχρι σήμερα στη ντουλάπα ... το μέγα και επίπονο πρόβλημα ήταν να βρεθεί το σημείο που όλα θα δουλεύουν βέλτιστα, σωστά και σταθερά ακόμη και στις πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες. οι 40 βαθμοί των τελευταίων ημερών είναι ότι καλύτερο για να δοκιμαστεί το νέο σύστημα. παίδεμα τραγικό, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ικανοποιητικό και πάντα με τη σφραγίδα του GNU/Linux. 4374 bogomips και 4300+ fps στο glxgears δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημα για ένα μηχανάκι 4+ ετών !! αναμένοντας τον atom 330 γιατί από παραγωγή θερμότητας διατηρεί εξίσου υψηλό ρεκόρ το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα! 


```
early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges
    0:        0 ->   262128
On node 0 totalpages: 262128
  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0
  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap
  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31
  HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap
  HighMem zone: 32497 pages, LIFO batch:7
  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap
DMI 2.3 present.
Using APIC driver default
ACPI: RSDP 000F6E80, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)
ACPI: RSDT 3FFF3000, 002C (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)
ACPI: FACP 3FFF3040, 0074 (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)
ACPI: DSDT 3FFF30C0, 464A (r1 NVIDIA AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)
ACPI: FACS 3FFF0000, 0040
ACPI: APIC 3FFF7740, 005A (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)
Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.
If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override
ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008
ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16
ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])
ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.
ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)
Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 260081
Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3
mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)
mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)
Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
Initializing CPU#0
PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)
Detected 2185.186 MHz processor.
Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
console [tty0] enabled
Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
Memory: 1035632k/1048512k available (2078k kernel code, 12232k reserved, 777k data, 204k init, 131008k highmem)
virtual kernel memory layout:
    fixmap  : 0xfffa7000 - 0xfffff000   ( 352 kB)
    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)
    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)
      .init : 0xc03cc000 - 0xc03ff000   ( 204 kB)
      .data : 0xc0307b3e - 0xc03c9fe0   ( 777 kB)
      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0307b3e   (2078 kB)
Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.
CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated
SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=32, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4373.65 BogoMIPS (lpj=8747307)
Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
Intel machine check architecture supported.
Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.
Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ stepping 00
Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed
ACPI: Core revision 20070126
ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
net_namespace: 152 bytes
NET: Registered protocol family 16
No dock devices found.
ACPI: bus type pci registered
PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfafc0, last bus=2
PCI: Using configuration type 1
Setting up standard PCI resources
ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
ACPI: Interpreter enabled
ACPI: (supports S0 S5)
ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
pci 0000:00:00.0: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 *15)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.
Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
pnp: PnP ACPI init
ACPI: bus type pnp registered
pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices
ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
SCSI subsystem initialized
libata version 3.00 loaded.
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
usbcore: registered new device driver usb
PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
system 00:00: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved
system 00:00: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved
system 00:00: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved
system 00:00: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved
system 00:00: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved
system 00:00: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved
system 00:01: ioport range 0x1c00-0x1c3f has been reserved
system 00:01: ioport range 0x2000-0x203f has been reserved
system 00:02: iomem range 0xcf000-0xcffff has been reserved
system 00:02: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved
system 00:02: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
system 00:02: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
system 00:02: iomem range 0x3fff0000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved
system 00:02: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff could not be reserved
system 00:02: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved
system 00:02: iomem range 0x100000-0x3ffeffff could not be reserved
system 00:02: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved
system 00:02: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved
system 00:04: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved
system 00:04: ioport range 0x800-0x805 has been reserved
system 00:04: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0
  IO window: a000-dfff
  MEM window: 0xe6000000-0xe7ffffff
  PREFETCH window: 0x0000000050000000-0x00000000500fffff
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0
  IO window: disabled.
  MEM window: 0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff
  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000d0000000-0x00000000dfffffff
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64
NET: Registered protocol family 2
IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
TCP reno registered
Machine check exception polling timer started.
cpufreq: Detected nForce2 chipset revision C1
cpufreq: FSB changing is maybe unstable and can lead to crashes and data loss.
cpufreq: FSB currently at 190 MHz, FID 11.5
highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
io scheduler noop registered
io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)
io scheduler deadline registered
io scheduler cfq registered
pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device
Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).
Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().
input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0
ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1
ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0
Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
pata_amd 0000:00:09.0: version 0.3.10
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64
scsi0 : pata_amd
scsi1 : pata_amd
ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14
ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15
ata1.00: HPA detected: current 156299375, native 156301488
ata1.00: ATA-6: WDC WD800JB-00ETA0, 77.07W77, max UDMA/100
ata1.00: 156299375 sectors, multi 16: LBA48
ata1: nv_mode_filter: 0x3f39f&0x3f01f->0x3f01f, BIOS=0x3f000 (0xc6000000) ACPI=0x3f01f (20:600:0x13)
ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100
ata2: port disabled. ignoring.
scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD800JB-00ET 77.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156299375 512-byte hardware sectors (80025 MB)
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156299375 512-byte hardware sectors (80025 MB)
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64
ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller
ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1
PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2
ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 22, io mem 0xe8004000
ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected
ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 21
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64
ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller
ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 21, io mem 0xe8002000
usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected
Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 20
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCG] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64
ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller
ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 20, io mem 0xe8003000
hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected
Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
USB Mass Storage support registered.
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic
drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core
drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for pl2303
usbcore: registered new interface driver pl2303
drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.c: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver
PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2
cpuidle: using governor ladder
TCP cubic registered
NET: Registered protocol family 1
NET: Registered protocol family 17
Using IPI Shortcut mode
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.
Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed
Linux agpgart interface v0.103
agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset
agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000
input: Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input3
input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:02.0-1
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK-NAPI loaded
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, high) -> IRQ 16
eth0: RTL8110s at 0xf8814000, 00:0d:61:49:ec:ba, XID 04000000 IRQ 16
Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth2
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:09.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, high) -> IRQ 17
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19
NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  96.43.07  Wed Jul  2 12:17:43 PDT 2008
EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on sda9, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k
r8169: eth2: link up
agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode
```



```
processor       : 0
vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
cpu family      : 6
model           : 10
model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+
stepping        : 0
cpu MHz         : 2185.000
cache size      : 512 KB
fdiv_bug        : no
hlt_bug         : no
f00f_bug        : no
coma_bug        : no
fpu             : yes
fpu_exception   : yes
cpuid level     : 1
wp              : yes
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow ts
bogomips        : 4373.65
clflush size    : 32
```



```
           CPU0
  0:         64   IO-APIC-edge      timer
  1:      21106   IO-APIC-edge      i8042
  8:          2   IO-APIC-edge      rtc
  9:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi
 14:      37410   IO-APIC-edge      pata_amd
 15:          0   IO-APIC-edge      pata_amd
 16:   77297145   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth2
 17:     328163   IO-APIC-fasteoi   EMU10K1
 19:     580503   IO-APIC-fasteoi   nvidia
 20:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb3
 21:      45822   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ohci_hcd:usb2
 22:          2   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1
NMI:          0   Non-maskable interrupts
LOC:    3662784   Local timer interrupts
TRM:          0   Thermal event interrupts
SPU:          0   Spurious interrupts
ERR:          0
MIS:          0
```

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> unofficial open house του κόμβου, γιατί και όσοι είναι Αθήνα αυτή την εποχή έχουν ψυχή.
> 
> 
> άλλο ένα σήμερα. την ψησταριά θα χειρίζεται ο katsaros_m. όσοι πιστοί ...


αύριο στις 20:00 ακόμη ένα

----------


## katsaros_m

χρονια πολλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλλαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά Αλέξανδρε, να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή.!  ::

----------


## tana

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά link !!!

----------


## xrg

Χρόνια Πολλά, φίλε!

----------


## nikpanGR

Xρονια Πολλά Αλέξανδρε..

----------


## commando

Χρονια πολλα ακουλιξ τις επομενες ωρες θα ειμαι Θησειο ελα για τα κερασματα και πουσαι μια φορα στο τοσο φυσαμε τα pc μας ετσι?ΟΠΕ Θησειου (Οποιος προλαβει ερχεται)  ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

Πολύχρονος Αλέξανδρε με υγεία και χαρές και ότι άλλο εσύ θέλεις...

----------


## slapper

Χρονια πολλά και καλά Αλεχ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Happy Name day man!... Τι μαγειρικό θα χάσω?  ::  Έτσι να φάω με όρεξη σήμερα μιας και θα είμαι away!  ::

----------


## acoul

να έρθετε να φάτε την πανσέτα σας, υπάρχει άφθονη!

----------


## geosid

χρονια πολλα και καλα .

----------


## commando

> να έρθετε να φάτε την πανσέτα σας, υπάρχει άφθονη!


δεν μαρεσει μπορεις να κανονισεις για αυριο τιποτα αλλο?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> να έρθετε να φάτε την πανσέτα σας, υπάρχει άφθονη!
> 
> 
> δεν μαρεσει μπορεις να κανονισεις για αυριο τιποτα αλλο?


Πρασσά δεν έχει στην Αθήνα...

----------


## acoul

είμαστε ακόμη ανοικτά!

----------


## acoul

σε ένα συμμάζεμα των server του κόμβου μου έκανε εντύπωση η διαφορά στις επιδόσεις των νέων δίσκων SATA. τα παρακάτω είναι από δίσκους στον ίδιο controller


```
ICH9 Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller
```



```
Model=WDC WD800JD-00LSA5, SATA

 Timing cached reads:   2682 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1340.84 MB/sec
 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.00 seconds =  57.95 MB/sec
```



```
Model=WDC WD2500AAKS-00VSA0, SATA-II

 Timing cached reads:   2702 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1351.18 MB/sec
 Timing buffered disk reads:  294 MB in  3.00 seconds =  97.88 MB/sec
```

----------


## acoul

> Γιατι με κόψατε απο το ασύρματο δικτυο? Μήπως έχω κάποιον ιο στον υπολογιστη μου?


Προστέθηκαν κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την υπηρεσία web proxy που παρέχει ο κόμβος στο wind: awmn, Internet

----------


## acoul

έγινε μια αναβάθμιση στον δεύτερο server του κόμβου. ένας AMD 64 X2 έγινε phenom. όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά προς στιγμήν.

----------


## NetTraptor

Time to VMize boy  ::

----------


## acoul

μέχρι να στρώσει ο τετραπύρηνος phenom θα υπάρχουν σκαμπανεβάσματα, μικρής διάρκειας. όσοι χρησιμοποιούν τους proxies, υπομονή και κατανόηση, μας παιδεύει αλλά μας αρέσει ...  :: 

@τράπτορα: προτιμώ το distributed computing σε διαφορετικές physical μηχανές από το VM. το επόμενο βήμα είναι να γυρίσουν οι δύο κεντρικοί core2 duo & phenom servers σε 4 x atom 330 ...

----------


## acoul

μικρές αναβαθμίσεις στους δύο κεντρικούς server του κόμβου.

orion


```
από:

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz
cpu MHz         : 2160.246
cache size      : 2048 KB
bogomips        : 4323.72
```



```
σε:

model name      : Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5200  @ 2.50GHz
cpu MHz         : 3312.875
cache size      : 2048 KB
bogomips        : 6630.07
```

aifnis


```
από:

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
cpu MHz         : 2300.830
cache size      : 512 KB
bogomips        : 4606.09
```



```
σε:

model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor
cpu MHz         : 2568.324
cache size      : 512 KB
bogomips        : 5136.67
```

αξιοσημείωτο, ότι με την ενεργοποίηση όλως των νέων power saving feature σε motherboard & CPU η συνολική κατανάλωση ρεύματος και των δύο server δεν ξεπερνάει την προηγούμενη και παραμένει κατά μέσω όρο κάτω των 180VA.

----------


## VFXCode

Τι γινεται με τους Proxies?? Εμενα μου λεει Access Denied.

----------


## acoul

Επιδιορθώθηκε το Access Point του κόμβου. awmn freespot operational.

@VFXCode: it's an anti-leech measure not a bug  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Μα στο google/MSN προσπαθω να μπω και δεν με αφηνει. Εκτος και αν με εχεις bannarei διαπαντως....  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Αλέξανδρε, εγώ μια δυο φόρες που χρησιμοποίησα τους proxies σου από τον κόμβο μου στο εξοχικό παρόλο που ήμουν ΟΚ με Google και Μsn δεν είχα πρόσβαση σε καμιά σελίδα του AWMN.

----------


## VFXCode

Εγω ειχα απο ολα μεχρι το Σαββατο βραδυ... Μετα το χαος...  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> ..... παρόλο που ήμουν ΟΚ με Google και Μsn δεν είχα πρόσβαση σε καμιά σελίδα του AWMN.


Έχεις βάλει τής εξαιρέσεις στον browser;
Π.χ. για firefox -> localhost, 127.0.0.1, .awmn, 10.0.0.0/8

----------


## VFXCode

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από 7bpm
> 
> ..... παρόλο που ήμουν ΟΚ με Google και Μsn δεν είχα πρόσβαση σε καμιά σελίδα του AWMN.
> 
> 
> Έχεις βάλει τής εξαιρέσεις στον browser;
> Π.χ. για firefox -> localhost, 127.0.0.1, .awmn, 10.0.0.0/8


Στον ΙΕ θελει το "bypass proxy server for local address".
Στον Opera θελει τα παρακατω στο κουτακι "Do not use proxy on the address below"


```
*.awmn
10.*.*.*
```

Στον FF θελει αυτο που εγραψε ο nikolas_350 "localhost, 127.0.0.1, .awmn , 10.0.0.0/8"

----------


## 7bpm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από 7bpm
> 
> ..... παρόλο που ήμουν ΟΚ με Google και Μsn δεν είχα πρόσβαση σε καμιά σελίδα του AWMN.
> 
> 
> Έχεις βάλει τής εξαιρέσεις στον browser;
> Π.χ. για firefox -> localhost, 127.0.0.1, .awmn, 10.0.0.0/8


Όχι δεν τις είχα βάλει, αλλά από άλλο PC σε άλλο κόμβο δεν υπήρχε αυτό το πρόβλημα. 

Ούτε όμως στο άλλο PC υπήρχαν αυτές οι εξαιρέσεις.

----------


## VFXCode

Χρειαζονται διοτι ειναι banαρισμενες στους περισσοτερους proxy οι εσωτερικες διευθυνσεις.

----------


## anka

> παρόλο που ήμουν ΟΚ με Google και Μsn δεν είχα πρόσβαση σε καμιά σελίδα του AWMN.


Η λογική των φίλτρων στον proxy είναι για να μην δημιουργείτε άσκοπο traffic. Χωρίς αυτά για μια σελίδα, που μπορεί να είναι και διπλά σου, θα πρέπει ο proxy να στην φέρει και να στην σερβίρει κάνοντας έτσι τον κύκλο του δικτύου.
Φαντάσου τι θα γινόταν εάν ανοίγαμε το site σου www.imovies.awmn μέσα από proxy.  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Ναι…! Σωστά…! 

Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως που από άλλο μηχάνημα σε άλλο κόμβο ο ίδιος proxy τότε τις άνοιγε. Τώρα όμως που το ξαναδοκίμασα δεν συμβαίνει αυτό. Ίσως ο Αλέξανδρος να το διόρθωσε. 

BTW υπάρχουν αρκετοί άλλοι proxies που το κάνουν όμως.

----------


## acoul

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως που από άλλο μηχάνημα σε άλλο κόμβο ο ίδιος proxy τότε τις άνοιγε. Τώρα όμως που το ξαναδοκίμασα δεν συμβαίνει αυτό. Ίσως ο Αλέξανδρος να το διόρθωσε.


υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα του να κάνεις λάθος Σταύρο, κάτι το ανθρώπινο και ιδιαίτερα συχνό φαινόμενο γύρω μας  ::  Οι proxies από γεννησιμιού τους δεν κάνουν proxy/caching σε δίκτυα που είναι προσβάσιμα χωρίς την χρήση proxy για τους λόγους που εξήγησε πιο πάνω ο anka.

----------


## 7bpm

Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος… Ανθρώπινο είναι όπως είπες και εσύ. 

Παντός υπάρχουν proxies, οπως πχ. ο 10.2.94.10:8080, που σερβίρουν και Internet και AWMN. (και 2-3 άλλοι που είναι δηλωμένοι στο WiND)

Ίσως τότε που είχα πρόβλημα με την ADSL μου και είχα δοκιμάσει όλους τους proxies, που είναι δηλωμένοι στο WiND, να είχα μπερδευτεί και νόμιζα ότι οι δικοί σου δούλευαν αλλιώς από τον κόμβο μου στον Μαραθώνα και αλλιώς από τον κόμβο μου στο Μαρούσι.  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Για να μπλοκαρει τις AWMNιτικες διευθυνσεις πρεπει να τον ρυθμισεις τον προξυ αναλογα. Μπορει τα παιδια να μην το καναν  ::  .

----------


## acoul

ξεμπούκωσε ο πρόχυ του φτωχού.

----------


## acoul

σήμερα μπήκε ένα ακόμη alix με δυο 80ρια πιάτα χαμηλού προφίλ στην ταράτσα προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθούν καλύτερα οι αυξανόμενες ανάγκες του δικτύου σε νέα λινκ.

----------


## Vigor

> δυο 80ρια πιάτα χαμηλού προφίλ


Τα παραπάνω πιάτα χαμηλού προφίλ πώς είναι στην εμφάνιση?  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> δυο 80ρια πιάτα χαμηλού προφίλ
> 
> 
> Τα παραπάνω πιάτα χαμηλού προφίλ πώς είναι στην εμφάνιση?


κάπως έτσι:

----------


## acoul

ένα bug στον proxy του φτωχού πρέπει να διορθώθηκε.

----------


## acoul

επανήλθαν οι proxies του κόμβου στην αρχική τους κατάσταση, ως αναφορά τα όρια χρήσης, πριν τον πανικό που ξέσπασε με την κατάρρευση του VPN της ACN --> RiP.

Οι proxies του κόμβου μπορούν να συνεργαστούν σε επίπεδο sibling με όσους proxies έχουν τα ακόλουθα στατιστικά να τρέχουν.

αν μαζευτεί ένα ικανό νούμερο σταθερών proxies θα μπορούσε να στηθεί ένας proxy στην λέσχη που θα έχει ως parent αυτούς τους proxies και να παρέχει αδιάλειπτη και αθροιστική υπηρεσία στους ενδιαφερόμενους BB κόμβους, κατόπιν σχετικής τους αίτησης, με στατιστικά πάντα για αποφυγή καταχρήσεων, DoS κλπ.

οι clients καλό είναι να εξυπηρετούνται σε τοπικό επίπεδο από τους κόμβους που παρέχουν την AP πρόσβαση.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ασε να το δουμε. Ισως παιξουν και αλλα καλα σεναρια. standby ομως.

----------


## commando

μα δεν ειναι bwith αυτο που εχουμε,το γυρναω σε Εφραιμ οπως ο Παπασαρκ,δωρεαν ερυζωνικοτητα χωρις proxy για ολους οπως προβλεπει το Συνταγμα και χωρις φορους,αλα Αγιο Ορος.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226216

----------


## bedazzled

> μα δεν ειναι bwith αυτο που εχουμε,το γυρναω σε Εφραιμ οπως ο Παπασαρκ,δωρεαν ερυζωνικοτητα χωρις proxy για ολους οπως προβλεπει το Συνταγμα και χωρις φορους,αλα Αγιο Ορος.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226216


Γιώργο το WiMAX δεν είναι τσάμπα, ούτε λέει κάτι τέτοιο το URL...

----------


## acoul

σε λάθος ενότητα είσαι, εδώ είναι για επιδοτούμενα λουκάνικα, πίτσες και open embedded στη λαδόκολλα!

----------


## papashark

> μα δεν ειναι bwith αυτο που εχουμε,το γυρναω σε Εφραιμ οπως ο Παπασαρκ,δωρεαν ερυζωνικοτητα χωρις proxy για ολους οπως προβλεπει το Συνταγμα και χωρις φορους,αλα Αγιο Ορος.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226216


Αμαν με αυτή την καραμέλα με το σύνταγμα....

Πουθενά ΔΕΝ λέει το Σύνταγμα για τσάμπα ίντερνετ. Οσοι μεταφράζουν το "δικαίωμα στην πρόσβαση στην πληροφορία" με "τσάμπα ιντερνετ", να κάνουν αίτηση να ξαναπάνε δημοτικό μπας και μάθουν ελληνικά.

Και το νερό που είναι ποιο απαραίτητο από το Internet, τσάμπα δεν είναι, στα περίπτερα πουλάνε το μισό λίτρο ποιο ακριβά από την αμόλυβδη (τώρα που έπεσε  ::  )

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> μα δεν ειναι bwith αυτο που εχουμε,το γυρναω σε Εφραιμ οπως ο Παπασαρκ,δωρεαν ερυζωνικοτητα χωρις proxy για ολους οπως προβλεπει το Συνταγμα και χωρις φορους,αλα Αγιο Ορος.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226216
> 
> 
> Αμαν με αυτή την καραμέλα με το σύνταγμα....
> 
> ...


Ο commando οραματίζεται μια ΥΕΝΕΔ v2.
Δεν βαριέσαι, άλλοι οραματίζονται μια ΕΕΧΙ v2, καθένας με τα χούγια του.  ::

----------


## commando

Παραλληρεις με τα τελευταια γεγονοτα.Τι εγινε Εφραιμ σου πειραξανε το Golden Boy?
Ετσι κανουν οι πεζικαριοι μολις γινει το μπαμ πανε να κρυφτουν....

----------


## mojiro

> σε λάθος ενότητα είσαι, εδώ είναι για επιδοτούμενα λουκάνικα, πίτσες και open embedded στη λαδόκολλα!


με νεροχύτη μου μοιάζει αυτό... δεν ανοίγεις τη βρύση λέω εγώ...

----------


## spirosco

::

----------


## acoul

> με νεροχύτη μου μοιάζει αυτό... δεν ανοίγεις τη βρύση λέω εγώ...


να υποθέσω από τα λεγόμενά σου πως δεν έχεις πιάσει ποτέ mini PCI στα χέρια σου; μήπως είσαι σε λαθος φόρουμ;

----------


## Pater_Familias

Χαλαρώστε!!!

----------


## acoul

> Χαλαρώστε!!!


μα κύριε πρόεδρε, κακολογούν τα embedded ...

----------


## Neuro

Δε πειράζει Αλέξανδρε. Ξεχνάνε το γεγονός ότι, good things come in small packages.  ::

----------


## commando

> Δε πειράζει Αλέξανδρε. Ξεχνάνε το γεγονός ότι, good things come in small packages.


οχι για τους ανδρες....

----------


## Neuro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Neuro
> 
> Δε πειράζει Αλέξανδρε. Ξεχνάνε το γεγονός ότι, good things come in small packages. 
> 
> 
> οχι για τους ανδρες....


Υπονοείς κάτι, ή έχεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο μυαλό σου; Εκτός και αν εννοείς τους τόνους, οι ΑΝΔΡΕΣ δε βάζουν τόνους και έτσι. Μαγκιά. 

Υ.Γ. Αλέξανδρε, αν και ξέρω τις απόψεις σου, αν θες ένα σκουπισματάκι μας λες.

----------


## acoul

να φύγουν τα μαργαριτάρια από την ενότητα; μα αυτά την κοσμούν στην τελική ... !! ακούω κάτι εκπομπές με διηγήματα του Τσιφόρου στο τρίτο και έχω πάθει πλάκα και σύνδρομο στέρησης ... πως ήμασταν και πως καταντήσαμε ... η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία!

----------


## acoul

Ολοκληρώθηκαν σήμερα οι εργασίες στην ταράτσα του κόμβου. Έγιναν τα ακόλουθα:


```
αναδιάταξη με στόχο την βελτιστοποίηση κάποιων BB λινκ.
εγκατάσταση δυο νέων interface σε standby μορφή
έλεγχος και στεγανοποίηση όλων των συνδέσεων
```

ο κόμβος διαθέτει ελεύθερα interfaces για BB link.

----------


## Vigor

Το γυρίσαμε και πλέον χρησιμοποιούμε Echo κεραίες και Panel Αλέξανδρε?
Κατά τα άλλα υπερέχει ο σεβασμός στο ραδιοφάσμα με την χρήση όσο το δυνατόν πιο κατευθυντικών κεραιών στους 5GHz.  ::

----------


## acoul

η περιοχή θα είναι σήμερα από τις 08:00 έως 12:00 χωρίς ρεύμα λόγο εργασιών της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Και με τόσα awrapakia και low voltage εξοπλισμό θα έχεις πρόβλημα για 4 ψορο-ώρες??? 
Που είναι τα KVA σου and where is the point???

----------


## acoul

@traptor: για τα alix υπάρχουν δυο UPS 650VA που έχουν βγει στην σύνταξη λόγο μπαταρίας. Αν κάποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει για την αποκατάστασή τους ευχαρίστως καθότι δηλώνω άσχετος γύρω από αυτό το θέμα. Τα συγκεκριμένα μπορούν να δώσουν 3-6 ώρες αυτονομίας στο ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα που τραβούν τα alix. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να γεμίσω τον χώρο εδώ με επιπλέον μπαταρίες μια και ως γνωστόν δεν είναι καθόλου φιλικές προς το περιβάλλον εκτός αν και εδώ έχω χάσει επεισόδια. Επιπλέον ο κόμβος έχει και δυο servers τέρατα φιλικούς προς το περιβάλλον μαζί με cisco, misco και τα συναφή πάνω σε ένα 1500άρι APC UPS.

@vigor: μια κεραία από μόνη της δεν ρυπαίνει το φάσμα, χρειάζεται κάποιο ράδιο από πίσω. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να βάζουμε παντού πιάτα 1-2 μέτρων! Όμως ένα από τα βασικά προβλήματα που όλοι αντιμετωπίζουμε είναι η έλλειψη ενημέρωσης από τον απλό κόσμο που νομίζει ότι όσο πιο μεγάλη είναι μια κεραία τόσο μεγαλύτερο κακό κάνει. Κάτι το οποίο καλά ξέρουμε ότι δεν ισχύει εκτός αν βρίσκεσαι στο στόχαστρό της, που και αυτό δεν ισχύει γιατί τα λινκ μας χρειάζονται οπτική επαφή. Γενικά, το αισθητικό μιας ταράτσας είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό και χρειάζεται την αρμόζουσα προσοχή. Το φάσμα όμως, για να είμαστε ακριβολόγοι, βρομίζει με την αυξημένη ισχύ εκπομπής και με λειτουργία turbo ή άλλων συσκευών, όπως κάτι κάμερες κλπ. Οι συγκεκριμένες κεραίες που εντόπισες δεν παίζουν σε BB link. Λειτουργούν ως εφεδρείες και για να στέλνουν κανένα beacon που και που για πιθανά μελλοντικά λινκ μια και τίποτε δεν είναι μόνιμο στην ζωή μας, ούτε και τα καλά λινκ που κάποιοι από εμάς απολαμβάνουμε κατά καιρούς. Για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το θέμα, τα καλά και μόνιμα λινκ του κόμβου παίζουν σε 80άρια ή μεγαλύτερα πιάτα και ένα δυο λινκ σε grid 28dbi.

----------


## acoul

οι proxies του κόμβου αναβαθμίστηκαν σήμερα από Squid-2.6 σε Squid-2.7

----------


## acoul

> ο κόμβος ozonet και η embedded ομάδα που τον αποτελεί και στηρίζει σας εύχεται ολόψυχα καλές γιορτές και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος 2007 με καλά, αδιάλειπτα, ανοικτά και ελεύθερα λινκς !!


bump

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ο κόμβος ozonet και η embedded ομάδα που τον αποτελεί και στηρίζει σας εύχεται ολόψυχα καλές γιορτές και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος 2007 με καλά, αδιάλειπτα, ανοικτά και ελεύθερα λινκς !!


Να σαι καλά βρε Alex.

O άγιος senius και η ομάδα του, εύχεται *χρόνια πολλά*, με υγεία και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε στο ξεκίνημα μας (είχα προβλέψει και σαν client πριν 2 και κάτι χρόνια, από τότε, *την σωλήνα 2'' με κουβίδη* όπου το πρότυπο αυτό έχει να κάνει, εκεί που στήνεται κόμβος από την συγκεκριμένη επίβλεψη), σου θυμίζω το μεράκι  ::   ::   ::  :

----------


## sodapop

Χρόνια πολλά ..............................and may the source be with you

----------


## slapper

Χρόνια πολλά γείτονα !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

αναβάθμιση σε όλα τα wrap του κόμβου σε latest & greatest bleeding edge openwrt.

----------


## slapper

φωτιά τα wrap/alix  ::   ::   ::  !!!!

γιατρέ latest stable για rb532 τι προτείνεται ??  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

φρέσκο φρέσκο για rb532 εδώ. μπορεί να γίνει remote upgrade με kernel στο πρώτο partition και opkg update/upgrade αλλά καλύτερα να περαστεί στην cf με dd για να πάρει και την καινούργια uclibc-0.9.30. σε λίγο θα έχω ανέβουν και τα mipsel πακέτα με την uclibc-0.9.30 εδώ.

----------


## slapper

> φρέσκο φρέσκο για rb532 εδώ. μπορεί να γίνει remote upgrade με kernel στο πρώτο partition και opkg update/upgrade αλλά καλύτερα να περαστεί στην cf με dd για να πάρει και την καινούργια uclibc-0.9.30. σε λίγο θα έχω ανέβουν και τα mipsel πακέτα με την uclibc-0.9.30 εδώ.


thanks!! θα δοκιμαστεί λίαν συντόμως !!!!  ::   ::  
Και μιας τελιώσαμε με τα φανταριλίκα σύντομα θα τεθεί και σε λειτουργία ο slapper-next (#11384) !!!
ευελπιστώ πριν καλοκαιριάσει !!  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> σε λάθος ενότητα είσαι, εδώ είναι για επιδοτούμενα λουκάνικα


http://www.4pi.gr/ram/2009/01/



> Χρηματοδοτούμενα Προγράμματα ΕΕ


Μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει κανέναν ...  ::

----------


## acoul

Λόγω προγραμματισμένων αναβαθμίσεων στους δυο κεντρικούς servers του κόμβου: aifnis & orion θα υπάρχουν μικρά σκαμπανεβάσματα στις υπηρεσίες του κόμβου τις επόμενες ώρες.

----------


## acoul

το κακό με τον έρωτα είναι ότι έχει ημερομηνία λήξης ... σε hibernation mode & auto pilot λοιπόν --> μόνο maintenance & συντήρηση <-- όλες οι δραστηριότητες μέχρι νεοτέρας ...

----------


## senius

Αλεχ Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά, με υγεία.

Οι προσδοκίες σου, να γίνουν πραγματικότητα.  ::   ::   ::  

Αφιερωμένο:
*Wireless*  
*Internet* 

Μακάρι οι ευχές μου να σε βρουν, όπως παρακάτω στις photo που πραγματικά το έχεις καταφέρει :

----------


## acoul

ozonet day αύριο Κυριακή στις 17:00. στο πλαίσιο περνάμε καλά μα πολύ καλά και τιμώντας το ανοικτό σε όλες του τις διαστάσεις με συνέπεια και διαχρονική πίστη στην αξία του, αύριο ο κόμβος ozonet ανοίγει τις πύλες του για να γιορτάσει το ανοικτό δίκτυο, την άνοιξη, τους Γιώργηδες, το AWMN και τον έρωτα φυσικά, χωρίς αυτόν δεν θα υπήρχε τίποτε, ούτε καν οι εραστές της τέχνης !!

αύριο λοιπόν, από όσο ξέρω θα έρθουν οι εορτάζοντες: commando, yorgos, neuro, ggeorgon and counting και πολλές άλλες διασημότητες του AWMN βλέπε katsaros_m, sodapop, virtual, metalab κλπ. φυσικά θα μαζευτούν και όλα τα κανάλια να καλύψουν το μέγα γεγονός !! το μέρος θα το βρείτε εύκολα ακολουθώντας την τσίκνα που θα βγαίνει από τους στύλους του Ολυμπίου Διός !!

αν υιοθετούσαν το παραπάνω οι 30% κόμβοι δικτύου του AWMN θα είχαμε γιορτή δυο φορές τη βδομάδα !! η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία !! όπεν όπεν όπεν

το Δ.Σ. να βλέπει και να μαθαίνει για το πως θα έπρεπε να γίνεται ...

----------


## ice

Επ accoul κατι ξερουμε και εμεις απο γλεντια . Μην ανησυχειτε απο θεμα διασκεδασης το ΔΣ το εχει σαν μια απο τις πρωτες πρωτεραιοτητες. 

Μακαρι να ημουν Ελλαδα να περνουσα απο εκει .

Καλα να περασετε !!!!!!!!!

/Funny mode on
Θα εχει και επιδειξη ψησιματος με stella και full ισχυ ??
/Funny mode off

----------


## mojiro

> /Funny mode on
> Θα έχει και επίδειξη ψησίματος με stella και full ισχύ ??
> /Funny mode off


κάτι τέτοιο μόνο στο Mojiro-μπάλκονο μπορείτε να το ζήσετε αξιοπρεπώς!

----------


## senius

Από τι ώρα θα αρχίσει το γεγονός?

----------


## acoul

> Από τι ώρα θα αρχίσει το γεγονός?


ξεκινάει στις 17:00. όποιος θέλει να βοηθήσει στην προετοιμασία μπορεί να έρθει από τις 16:00  :: 

πάντως το ηβέντ είναι πραγματικά όπεν με πολλούς contributors σε θέματα υλικών και υποδομών για την εκδήλωση !! αυτό είναι το νόημα της κοινότητας τελικά !! άλλοι ξενερώνουν στο πληκτρολόγιο και άλλοι το γλεντούν από κοντά. είναι για όλα τα γούστα που λένε !!

----------


## acoul

επειδή τα καλά κρατούν λίγο ... όποιος προλάβει !! <-- η ευχή: να βρεθούν συνεχιστές !!

----------


## tritsako

Προσοχή στις σχάρες...........  ::

----------


## acoul

φωτογραφίες από τις δυο ανοιξιάτικες μαζώξεις εδώ: AWMN, Internet.

ο απολογισμός των δυο συγκεντρώσεων συνολικά 50 άτομα. ξεπεράσαμε τον αριθμό προσέλευσης της τελευταίας Γενικής Συνέλευσης  ::  ποιος θα οργανώσει το επόμενο;

----------


## acoul

σήμερα έγινε αποκαθήλωση των δυο από τους τρεις ψηλούς ιστούς του κόμβου. έγινε η σχετική συντήρηση και η επαναφορά τους. το down time δεν ξεπέρασε την 1 ώρα.

----------


## acoul

το δίκτυο της έκθεσης 10.72.239.0/24 έχει unlimited πρόσβαση στον proxy 10.2.19.1:3298 ... έχουμε γερό δόντι στο ozonet ...  ::

----------


## acoul

ο κόμβος ozonet από σήμερα φοράει και RouterStation της Ubiquiti στην ταράτσα powered by OpenWRT.

----------


## acoul

μια από τις τρεις grid του κόμβου κοιτάζει προς Ζωγράφου για ζευγάρωμα: awmn-ozonet-free στους 5500

----------


## acoul

Αναβαθμίστηκε το openwrt/madwifi firmware στα embedded του κόμβου σε latest & greatest.

----------


## senius

> Αναβαθμίστηκε το openwrt/madwifi firmware στα embedded του κόμβου σε latest & greatest.


Ομορφιές, μπράβο.

Μαστόρι, περιμένω ακόμα να πάμε στον κόμβο dait στην κορυφή Υμηττού, να ρίξουμε γαζιά για τις νέες στράντζες.

Να τον κάνουμε 7ο θαύμα.....by Μιχάλης.
 ::

----------


## acoul

> Μαστόρι, περιμένω ακόμα να πάμε στον κόμβο dait στην κορυφή Υμηττού, να ρίξουμε γαζιά για τις νέες στράντζες.


θα πάμε! ετοιμάζονται οι σχετικές αναβαθμίσεις στους routers για να καλύψουν τις αυξανόμενες ανάγκες του δικτύου  :: 

έγινε μια ανακατανομή των λινκ στον κόμβο και ελευθερώθηκε ακόμη μια 28dbi grid που κοιτάει προς Καλλιθέα: awmn-ozonet-south-free @ 5.5 GHz

να θυμίσω ότι υπάρχει ακόμη μια 28dbi grid που κοιτάει προς Ζωγράφου: awmn-ozonet-north-free @ 5.5 GHz

----------


## acoul

κάποιο down time πριν λίγο είχε σχέση με κάποιο buggy driver της Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller στον server που τρέχει ο bgp route reflector του κόμβου. μετά από πρόταση του acinonyx έγινε switch από τον kernel driver σε αυτόν της Realtek και βλέπουμε.



> r8168 Gigabit Ethernet driver 8.012.00-NAPI loaded
> r8168 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
> r8168 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
> r8168 0000:02:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X
> eth0 (r816: not using net_device_ops yet


thank you for using ozonet services & resources, our sole purpose is to freely offer maximum pleasure & satisfaction on a 24 x 7 basis  ::

----------


## acoul

για μια ακόμη φορά αποδείχτηκε ότι: closed source is no better than open !! ο driver της RTL παρουσίασε τα ίδια συμπτώματα οπότε πίσω στον driver του kernel:



> r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
> r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
> r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
> r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X


μέχρι να βρω λίγο χρόνο <-- this is a joke, να το ψάξω ο κεντρικός server γυρίζει πάλι σε 100Mbit full duplex --> stability comes first.


```
Settings for eth3:
	Supported ports: [ TP MII ]
	Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
	                        1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 
	Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
	Advertised link modes:  100baseT/Full 
	Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
	Speed: 100Mb/s
	Duplex: Full
	Port: MII
	PHYAD: 0
	Transceiver: internal
	Auto-negotiation: on
	Supports Wake-on: pumbg
	Wake-on: g
	Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)
	Link detected: yes
```

----------


## kinglyr

Είχα και εγώ τα ίδια προβλήματα με το chipset r8168B που είναι Gigabit Ethernet της Realtek στην Μ/Β D945GCLF2, που χρησιμοποιώ στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο μου, που τρέχει CentOS v5.2. Η λύση είναι να κατεβάσεις τον Driver της Realtek από το http://www.realtek.com/downloads/dow...168C/RTL8111DP και να κάνεις make && make install, μετά depmod -a και τέλος insmod .r8168.ko
O driver που χρησιμοποιώ έχει version LINUX driver for kernel 2.6.x and 2.4.x (Support x86 and x64) v8.012.00	released2009/5/5
Περίεργο που σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ο v8.012.00  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> για μια ακόμη φορά αποδείχτηκε ότι: closed source is no better than open !! ο driver της RTL παρουσίασε τα ίδια συμπτώματα οπότε πίσω στον driver του kernel:


GPLv2 ειναι ο driver της Realtek.  ::  



```
/*
################################################################################
# 
# r8168 is the Linux device driver released for RealTek RTL8168B/8111B, 
# RTL8168C/8111C, RTL8168CP/8111CP, RTL8168D/8111D, and RTL8168DP/8111DP
# Gigabit Ethernet controllers with PCI-Express interface.
# 
# Copyright(c) 2009 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. All rights reserved.
# 
# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it
# under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free
# Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or (at your option)
# any later version.
# 
# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT
# ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or
# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU General Public License for
# more details.
# 
# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License along with
# this program; if not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.
# 
# Author:
# Realtek NIC software team <[email protected]>
# No. 2, Innovation Road II, Hsinchu Science Park, Hsinchu 300, Taiwan
# 
################################################################################
*/
```

----------


## acoul

δεν είδα διαφορές σε σταθερότητα/επιδόσεις από τον driver του kernel, οπότε είμαι πίσω στον παλιό που παίζει καιρό τώρα rock stable στα 100Mbit full duplex. στο gbit μας τα χαλάει αλλά και εκεί ο driver της RTL δεν τα κατάφερε καλύτερα ...

----------


## acoul

μετά από καιρό είπα να ξανασχοληθώ με τα πρώτα wrt hardware που έστηνα τον πρώτο καιρό και μπορούσαν να πάνε μέχρι 30Mbit. με τα πολλά κατάφερα να βάλω φρέσκο openwrt σε ένα από αυτά:


```
[email protected]@ozonet:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo
system type             : Broadcom BCM47XX
processor               : 0
cpu model               : Broadcom BCM4710 V0.0
BogoMIPS                : 82.43
wait instruction        : no
microsecond timers      : yes
tlb_entries             : 32
extra interrupt vector  : yes
hardware watchpoint     : no
ASEs implemented        :
shadow register sets    : 1
core                    : 0
VCED exceptions         : not available
VCEI exceptions         : not available
```



```
Linux version 2.6.30.1 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.3 (GCC) ) #1 Sun Jul 5 15:35:33 EEST 2009
```



```
 00:39:19 up 39 min, load average: 0.29, 0.27, 0.24
```



```
base-files-brcm47xx - 24-r16687 -
busybox - 1.13.4-1 -
dropbear - 0.52-2 -
hotplug2 - 1.0-beta-3 -
iputils-ping - 20071127-1 -
kernel - 2.6.30.1-brcm47xx-1 -
kmod-madwifi - 2.6.30.1+trunk-r4066-20090627-brcm47xx-2 -
libc - 0.9.30.1-24 -
libelf - 0.8.10-1 -
libgcc - 4.3.3-24 -
libncurses - 5.7-1 -
libuci - 0.7.5-1 -
mini-snmpd - 1.0-2 -
mtd - 8 -
mtr - 0.75-1 -
nvram - 5 -
opkg - 4993-4 -
quagga - 0.98.6-1 -
quagga-bgpd - 0.98.6-1 -
quagga-libzebra - 0.98.6-1 -
uci - 0.7.5-1 -
udevtrigger - 106-1 -
wireless-tools - 29-4 -
```



```
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/root                 2944      2544       400  86% /
tmpfs                     6876        24      6852   0% /tmp
tmpfs                      512         0       512   0% /dev
```



```
              total         used         free       shared      buffers
  Mem:        13752        11880         1872            0            0
 Swap:            0            0            0
Total:        13752        11880         1872
```



```
ath0      IEEE 802.11a  ESSID:"awmn-14532-3298"  Nickname:""
          Mode:Master  Frequency:5.52 GHz  Access Point: 06:0B:6B:34:96:2F
          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=1/1
          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=42/70  Signal level=-54 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
          Rx invalid nwid:24  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------


## papashark

> ```
> Link Quality=42/70
> ```

----------


## acoul

> ... σουβλάκια ...


υπάρχει ελεύθερη grid με θέα προς Πειραιά αν ακόμα ανεβαίνεις ταράτσες ...  :: 

BTW, 42 SNR is not that bad ...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ... σουβλάκια ...
> 
> 
> σούπα


Από τους παλιούς μου κόμβους κανένας δεν σε βλέπει, από τους καινούργιους ο ένας δεν μπορεί να πάρει πιάτο, ο άλλος δεν αντέχει ακόμα το γόνατο να ανέβω ταράτσα, είναι πολύ κουραστικός...




> BTW, 42 SNR is not that bad ...


BTW, άλλο SNR, και άλλο link quality...

----------


## acoul

> ο άλλος δεν αντέχει ακόμα το γόνατο να ανέβω ταράτσα, είναι πολύ κουραστικός...


γρήγορα περαστικά!



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> BTW, 42 SNR is not that bad ...
> 
> 
> BTW, άλλο SNR, και άλλο link quality...


άνοιξε ένα σχετικό ticket ...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Να ανοίξω ticket για να φτιάξουν το λινκ σου που δεν έχει καλό CCQ ?

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


όχι, για το γόνατο

----------


## acoul

> Να ανοίξω ticket για να φτιάξουν το λινκ σου που δεν έχει καλό CCQ ?


εσύ αυτό κατάλαβες από τα παραπάνω νούμερα; για κάνε αφαίρεση του θορύβου από το σήμα και ίσως το βρεις το ticket αυτή τη φορά ... και για να καταλάβω: το SNR δεν δίνει στην ουσία το Link Quality?

και για να γυρίσουμε στην ουσία, είναι αυτές οι μικρές, ασήμαντες και μοναχικές πρωτιές που έχουν όλη τη γλύκα. αυτή η αίσθηση ή ψευδαίσθηση του να ξεχωρίζεις από την μεγάλη αγέλη ... η ποιότητα ήταν ανέκαθεν μαλωμένη με την ποσότητα!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Να ανοίξω ticket για να φτιάξουν το λινκ σου που δεν έχει καλό CCQ ?
> 
> 
> εσύ αυτό κατάλαβες από τα παραπάνω νούμερα; για κάνε αφαίρεση του θορύβου από το σήμα και ίσως το βρεις το ticket αυτή τη φορά ... και για να καταλάβω: το SNR δεν δίνει στην ουσία το Link Quality?


Οχι......

Αν δεν έχεις καλό snr, τότε σίγουρα δεν θα έχεις και καλό quality, αλλά το ανάποδο (καλό snr => καλό quality) δεν ισχύ.

Αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις το λινκ που έβαλα για το quality, θα το καταλάβαινες.

Το SNR είναι απλά η αφαίρεση του (wifi ?) θορύβου που έχουμε από το σήματος που πιάνουμε.

Το quality είναι όλη η συμπεριφορά του λινκ μας, τα retries που μπορεί να έχει και να μην βλέπουμε, κλπ

Δες για παράδειγμα πως ορίζει η Μikrotik τον όρο CCQ που χρησιμοποιεί :


```
 What is CCQ and how are the values determined?

Client Connection Quality (CCQ) is a value in percent that shows how effective the bandwidth is used regarding the theoretically maximum available bandwidth. CCQ is weighted average of values Tmin/Treal, that get calculated for every transmitted frame, where Tmin is time it would take to transmit given frame at highest rate with no retries and Treal is time it took to transmit frame in real life (taking into account necessary retries it took to transmit frame and transmit rate).
```

----------


## acoul

papashark, πόσες φορές θα το πούμε; SNR είναι η τιμή που έκανες quote! SNR, SNR, SNR, SNR !! τώρα αν ο ποιητής του open source το έχει διατυπώσει Link Quality και σε χαλάει, χτύπα ένα ticket να μπεις και εσύ στο τραίνο της συνεισφοράς της ανοικτής κοινότητας. σκάσε και ένα φιλάκι στο mojirous γιατί τον είδα λίγο συννεφιασμένο στις φωτογραφίες της παραλίας ...

και μη μου μιλάς για το μπρίκι γιατί παθαίνω κακό ... το ανοικτό δίκτυο θέλει για ταίρι ανοικτό λογισμικό !!

----------


## papashark

> papashark, πόσες φορές θα το πούμε; SNR είναι η τιμή που έκανες quote! SNR, SNR, SNR, SNR !! τώρα αν ο ποιητής του open source το έχει διατυπώσει Link Quality και σε χαλάει, χτύπα ένα ticket να μπεις και εσύ στο τραίνο της συνεισφοράς της ανοικτής κοινότητας. σκάσε και ένα φιλάκι στο mojirous γιατί τον είδα λίγο συννεφιασμένο στις φωτογραφίες της παραλίας ...


και το 70 τι είναι ?

Γιατί στο Link quality γράφει 42/70 και εγώ κατάλαβα ότι εννοεί ΤΧ/RΧ....


(τόσο πατάτα το OpenWRT που δεν ξέρουν να γράψουν σωστά το SNR και το Link quality ? Δεν το νομιζω....)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> papashark, πόσες φορές θα το πούμε; SNR είναι η τιμή που έκανες quote! SNR, SNR, SNR, SNR !! τώρα αν ο ποιητής του open source το έχει διατυπώσει Link Quality και σε χαλάει, χτύπα ένα ticket να μπεις και εσύ στο τραίνο της συνεισφοράς της ανοικτής κοινότητας. σκάσε και ένα φιλάκι στο mojirous γιατί τον είδα λίγο συννεφιασμένο στις φωτογραφίες της παραλίας ...
> 
> 
> και το 70 τι είναι ?
> 
> Γιατί στο Link quality γράφει 42/70 και εγώ κατάλαβα ότι εννοεί ΤΧ/RΧ....
> 
> ...


Τώρα έκανα ένα search και είδα ότι το δεύτερο νούμερο είναι πάντα 70.......

Και από ότι είδα το πρώτο είναι πάντα το σήμα - θόρυβος.

Οπότε καλό είναι το 42/70, και στο OpenWRT πρέπει να ανοίξουν λίγο να διαβάσουν παραπάνω....

----------


## papashark

Χμμμ..

Σε άλλους είναι /94......

Τι σκατά μέτρηση είναι αυτή ?

----------


## acoul

βάλε openwrt. θα το λατρέψεις, <-- ότι πρόβλημα έχεις θα στο λύνει ο acinonyx, ειδικά στο ath9k κομμάτι που είναι και ζεστό στις μέρες μας ... αλλά πρέπει να το κάνεις για χαβαλέ, όχι άγχος, πίεση και τα συναφή. να το δεις σαν ένα παιγνίδι με δύσκολη πλοκή το οποίο έχει καλό έπαθλο στο τέλος! ο neuro το έκανε πριν μερικές μέρες και απολαμβάνει fast frames, bursting και stability μαζί με το γεγονός ότι παίζει με ελεύθερο λογισμικό που γίνεται όλο και πιο trendy στις μέρες μας ... όπως παλιά στην ένωση Ελλήνων χρηστών Internet το 1993 στο υποβρύχιο στο Κολωνάκι, μας ρώταγαν από τι κάνετε απεξάρτηση; <-- λες και το ήξεραν ότι αυτό το θηρίο θα γινόταν το ναρκωτικό του μέλλοντος ...

θα γεμίσουμε και τα wiki στο AWMN με howto και άλλα ωραία κόλπα και δεν θα έχουμε ανάγκη καμία εταιρία να μας φτιάξει το ένα ή το άλλο bug. θα αρχίσει επιτέλους η κοινότητά μας να βγάζει τα "λεφτά" της και να μην φωνάζουν οι paravoid και η ελίτ του ΕΛΛΑΚ ότι είμαστε μόνο για το θεαθήναι  :: 

βασικά η διάθεση και γαϊδουρινό πείσμα χρειάζεται, όλα τα άλλα έρχονται στην πορεία! εδώ βλέπεις την δουλειά που πέφτει σε καθημερινή βάση στην cyber ανάπτυξη του openwrt από την κοινότητα. είναι ένα καλό τραίνο το τραίνο του ανοικτού λογισμικού και ταιριάζει απόλυτα με συνοδεία φραπέ η σουβλάκι και αργότερα εξόρμηση σε extreme ταράτσες για να καούν οι όποιες τοξίνες !!

----------


## acoul

ακούστηκαν φήμες ότι θα πάρει φωτιά σήμερα η ψησταριά του ozonet με katsaros_m, yorgo και άλλους σπεσιαλίστες του είδους ... τα ευχάριστα του καλοκαιριού και της τελευταίας στιγμής για όσους δεν έχουν αποδράσει ακόμη από την μεγάλη κουρασμένη πόλη ... 

ως συνήθως, στα χνάρια του ανοικτού λογισμικού --> ανοικτό και το event για όσους θαρραλέους ... ξεκινάει 20:00 και όσο τραβήξει ... θα έχουμε και δύο bullet για να ανακατεύουμε τα ψητά προκειμένου να νοστιμίσουν ακόμη περισσότερο. 

τα γνωστά: ο κάθε ένας κουβαλάει ότι έχει όρεξη να ψήσει, καταναλώσει κλπ.

----------


## geosid

> ακούστηκαν φήμες ότι θα πάρει φωτιά σήμερα η ψησταριά του ozonet με katsaros_m, yorgo και άλλους σπεσιαλίστες του είδους ... τα ευχάριστα του καλοκαιριού και της τελευταίας στιγμής για όσους δεν έχουν αποδράσει ακόμη από την μεγάλη κουρασμένη πόλη ... 
> 
> ως συνήθως, στα χνάρια του ανοικτού λογισμικού --> ανοικτό και το event για όσους θαρραλέους ... ξεκινάει 20:00 και όσο τραβήξει ... θα έχουμε και δύο bullet για να ανακατεύουμε τα ψητά προκειμένου να νοστιμίσουν ακόμη περισσότερο. 
> 
> τα γνωστά: ο κάθε ένας κουβαλάει ότι έχει όρεξη να ψήσει, καταναλώσει κλπ.


καλα να περασετε , δυστηχως εγω ειναι να φαω μπιφτεκι το βραδυ στη δουλεια και δευτερα πρωι διακοπες για μερικες μερες ( 28 ) στην ομορφη Κεφαλλονια  ::

----------


## acoul

καλά να περάσεις Γιώργο! πάντως παίζει και σήμερα μαζωξούλα μια και ο gfan χθες κουβάλησε κάμποσα κιλά ψητού τα οποία φυσικά περίσσεψαν ... την ίδια ώρα στα γνωστά λημέρια ...

ο orion παρουσίασε από χθές κάποια αδιαθεσία και υπήρχαν προβλήματα στις υπηρεσίες του κόμβου. όλα επανήλθαν με ένα καινούργιο board (Asus) σε σχέση με το παλιό (Albatron) ώστε να μην γκρινιάζει ο commando. Πολλά ευχαριστώ σε alexa & yorgo για την βοήθεια στην εγκατάσταση του backup server χθες. σήμερα μπήκαν τα καινούργια και όλα καλά. δηλαδή θα δείξει (οι πρώτες 48 ώρες είναι οι κρίσιμες ...)

----------


## yorgos

Επρηστήκαμαι πάλι στο φαΐ  ::  αν και η παρέα που μαζεύτηκε, εχτές και σήμερα, τελικά ήταν όλα τα λεφτά. Grand Master of BBQ για άλλη μία φορά αποδείχτηκε ο katsaros_m,.... εύγε Μίλτος...χίλια χρόνια να ζήσεις!!!!

Αλεξ,Θανκς για την φιλοξενία  ::  
Όσο για τον "Ορίωνα" περαστικά και σιδερένιος

----------


## acoul

με τον Μίλτο στα κρουστά είναι εγγύηση ότι η βραδιά θα κυλήσει ευχάριστα. φυσικά και η υπόλοιπη μπάντα σημαντική και εξίσου αξιόλογη. τους τσικνίσαμε τους στύλους για τα καλά και χθες ... να είμαστε καλά και να το ξανακάνουμε με την όχι και τόσο κρυφή ελπίδα μήπως και υιοθετηθεί από τους χιλιάδες υπόλοιπους της παρέας η συγκεκριμένη δράση ...

οι servers του κόμβου δείχνουν ευτυχισμένοι σε αυτή τη διάσταση του χωρο-χρόνου διανύοντας ένα διάστημα απόλυτης ηρεμίας και συνύπαρξης ...


```
Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #3 SMP Wed Jul 1 13:58:15 EEST 2009

        Version: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz
        Voltage: 1.1 V
        External Clock: 257 MHz
        Max Speed: 3800 MHz
        Current Speed: 3221 MHz
```



```
Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #3 SMP Thu Jun 18 15:37:56 EEST 2009

        Version: AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 710 Processor
        Voltage: 1.5 V
        External Clock: 243 MHz
        Max Speed: 2600 MHz
        Current Speed: 3128 MHz
```

----------


## acoul

> μέχρι να βρω λίγο χρόνο <-- this is a joke, να το ψάξω ο κεντρικός server γυρίζει πάλι σε 100Mbit full duplex --> stability comes first.
> 
> 
> ```
> Settings for eth3:
> 	Supported ports: [ TP MII ]
> 	Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
> 	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
> 	                        1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 
> ...


το νέο motherboard του orion πέρασε το τεστ των 48 ωρών. τώρα περνάμε στο τεστ του gigabit ξανα. βλέπουμε ...


```
Settings for eth4:
	Supported ports: [ TP MII ]
	Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
	                        1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 
	Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
	Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
	                        100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
	                        1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full 
	Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
	Speed: 1000Mb/s
	Duplex: Full
	Port: MII
	PHYAD: 0
	Transceiver: internal
	Auto-negotiation: on
	Supports Wake-on: pumbg
	Wake-on: g
	Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)
	Link detected: yes
```

----------


## kinglyr

Αλέξανδρε το νέο πακέτο (kmod-r8168-8.014.00_NAPI) για τις realtek r8168 gigabit NIC, για linux το έχεις τσεκάρει?

Εδώ είναι για κατέβασμα:
http://elrepo.org/linux/elrepo/el5/

Εγώ το έβαλα στον δικό μου σερβερ (centOS5 σε intel D945GCLF2 mobo) και δουλεύει μια χαρά....
έκανε uninstall τον r8169 και έβαλε τον σωστό r8168, μόνο που αντί να χρησιμοποιεί το mii port χρησιμοποιεί το ΤΡ (Twisted Pair).

Πάντως πλέον δεν έχω τα drop packets που είχα με τον οδηγό (r8169)που ερχόταν με το distro.

----------


## ChoOSeN

Άλεξ, σου 'χω στείλει PM αλλά δε σε βρίσκω. Το link με MeMfOs #6727 είναι κάτω καιρό.
Θα ξανανέβει;

----------


## nstergi

Καλησπερα Αλεξανδρε,

σου εχω στειλει email σχετικα με το Link μας.

please απαντα..... κατι.....οτιδηποτε :Confused:

----------


## senius

Καλημέρα Αλέξανδρε.
Χρόνια πολλά, να χαίρεσαι την εορτή σου, με υγεία.

----------


## TheLaz

Καλορίζικο και καλότυχο το λινκάκι μας....οεοεοεοεοεοεο... ::   ::

----------


## eagleg

Καλορίζικο

----------

